#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Про Ригпу, про Дзогчен и тпр

## Dorje Dugarov

В продолжение онной темы,
С позволения Модератора... который сказал что можно продолжить закрытую тему в самостоятельных ветках

2 Сергей Ракитин

Дорогой Сергей... вот вы говорите... "но мне достаточно того, что я вижу в Дзогчене"
ага... ну и попробуйте изложить мне путь просветления методом Дзогчена полностью исключив его из буддийских понятий (или же из него (из Дзочена).... ???

ещё
"Суть - в Ригпа. А Ригпа не принадлежит одним буддистам." - ага... ну и как там Ригпа излагается в христианстве, исламе, вуду, бахаизме, кришнаизме ???

Может в таком разе вообще зачем нам буддизм, раз других религий вполне достаточно для обретения Нирваны?

Буду очень рад если вы мне ответите на эти вопросы... потому как я не могу понять Дзогчен вне буддийских понятий... видимо я совсем ограниченный человек.

----------


## Won Soeng

Ригпа даже не всем буддистам принадлежит  :Smilie:  Хотя я конечно у дзен-мастеров не интересовался, но они как то не настаивали на овладении этим термином ;-)
Прошу прощения за вмешательство...

----------


## куру хунг

> Ригпа даже не всем буддистам принадлежит  .


 Её просто называют по разному. Есть ли она в дзен и как называеться не знаю.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Её просто называют по разному. Есть ли она в дзен и как называеться не знаю.


Дорогой Игорь, пожалуйста не уводите в тему в сторону... я спрашиваю про колесницы причинности (не буддийские традиции).

----------


## Бхусуку

> Её просто называют по разному. Есть ли она в дзен и как называеться не знаю.


В дзен ригпа нет и они её не достигают

----------


## Alert

//...я не могу понять Дзогчен вне буддийских понятий...//

Так вроде подчеркивается, что дзогчен сществовал и существует вне школ.

----------


## Грег

> Её просто называют по разному. Есть ли она в дзен и как называеться не знаю.


"Удивленный Ум и есть Будда, иного Будды нет..."
ИМХО

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Буду очень рад если вы мне ответите на эти вопросы... потому как я не могу понять Дзогчен вне буддийских понятий... видимо я совсем ограниченный человек.


Ну зачем же иронизировать...  :Smilie: 
Постараюсь ответить, раз уж ко мне лично в таком ракурсе вопросы - нужно собраться с мыслями.
Всё, что скажу - это большое ИМХО!!!, как и всё, что я говорил до этого.  :Smilie: 
И соответствует моему пониманию, правда, этим мыслям я нахожу подтверждение у учителей Дзогчена - всё-таки, мало ли, много ли, но нахожусь внутри учения (по крайней мере, стараюсь  :Smilie: ).

----------


## Грег

> Дорогой Сергей... вот вы говорите... "но мне достаточно того, что я вижу в Дзогчене"


Ну так это'ж Я вижу  :Smilie: 



> ага... ну и попробуйте изложить мне путь просветления методом Дзогчена полностью исключив его из буддийских понятий (или же из него (из Дзочена).... ???


Вы говорите о Дзогчене как об учении, или как о состоянии?
Я ведь уже говорил, что Дзогчен даётся в буддийской традиции. Так почему же его из них нужно исключать? (но "даётся" и "принадлежит", ИМХО, разные вещи).
Но так даётся учение. И в Тантре есть индуистские божества, но это не значит, что в Индуизме суть Буддизма  :Smilie: .
И в добуддийскую эпоху учение Дзогчен уже было и, говорят, в других мирах учение Дзогчен есть. Вы уверены, что ТОГДА и ТАМ оперируют абсолюно теми же буддийскими понятиями и, там, к примеру, истин столько же скольно у нас (4, а не 5, к примеру, или 3  :Smilie: ) и т.д.
Поясню, я там не был (по крайней мере, не помню), поэтому утверждать "да" или "нет" не могу.

PS. Попробуйте изложить Ригпа словами в любой традиции...



> "Суть - в Ригпа. А Ригпа не принадлежит одним буддистам." - ага... ну и как там Ригпа излагается в христианстве, исламе, вуду, бахаизме, кришнаизме ???


Вы когда-нибудь слышали о непрекращающейся молитве (я, возможно, не то слово употребил ("непрекращающаяся"), не могу вспомнить точно -то ли непрерывная, то ли ещё как-то)? ни на мгновенье!
Могу ещё сказать как в шаманском Боне излагается Ригпа  :Smilie: . 



> Может в таком разе вообще зачем нам буддизм, раз других религий вполне достаточно для обретения Нирваны?


В таком ключе удивительно слышать вопрос именно от ВАС.
Неужели в учении Дзогчен говорится - либо/либо?
Может мои слова способствовали такому пониманию? Тогда прошу прощения за введение в заблуждение.



> ... потому как я не могу понять Дзогчен вне буддийских понятий...


Так может в вас дело, а не в учении? Может просто ВАМ так легче? К тому же, буддийская среда, как я понимаю - ваша родная.
Только не подумайте, что я вас учить пытаюсь  :Smilie: . Вы ведь сами мне свои вопросы задали.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> 
> Так вроде подчеркивается, что дзогчен сществовал и существует вне школ.


Дзогчен - это Дзогчен, а вот пока существует ум, ему нужна привязка к чему-то, для своей идентификации. Это могут быть отдельные школы, звание "буддист"  :Smilie: , и т.д.
Ум может считать себя вне конфессий, но всё равно определять себя вне конфессий, а остальных как конфессионеров  :Smilie: .
А разница?...

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Думаю, что именно пребывание в состоянии дзогчен позволило Намкаю Норбу Ринпоче преспокойно получить бонский ванг Шанг-Шунг Мери. Да и в итальянскую церковь он захаживает с супругою, не испытывая конфессиональных трудностей. А если исходить (и стоило бы) из определения Учителя, данного ННР (это квалифицированный, сведующий наставник, который может понять личные обстоятельства ученика и учить именно в соответствии с ними), то и вовсе больше половины тредов не имеют смысла, поскольку мы тут пытаемся поучать друг друга, совершенно не подозревая о личных внутренних обстоятельствах друг друга. Какой, скажите, Доржо, практический смысл требовать от человека изложения учения Дзогчен в небуддиских терминах, если человека его Учитель не упполномачивал это делать? Грубо говоря, никто из нас не имеет, в общем-то, права учить (а изложение Учения без этой цели к чему тогда вообще?).

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Простите, может быть я и не прав, ведь я понимаю, что обусловлен своим вИдением. Просто ваш эмоциональный настрой заставил меня усомниться, что вы просите изложить Учение именно с целью улучшения его понимания.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> В дзен ригпа нет и они её не достигают


"Подобно Ваджраяне и Чань, Дзог-чэн учит, что он является путём обретения состояния Будды в течение одной жизни. Как и Чань, Дзог-чэн учит о пробуждении как реализации, или осознании, изначально присущей человеку природы Будды, постоянно присутствующей в любом психическом акте. Эта природа называется также "знанием", "гносисом" (джняна; тиб. ригпа или ешей). Подобно Чань, Дзог-чэн учит адепта принимать любую вещь или ситуацию естественно и спонтанно, вне рассудочных оценок и предпочтений."

Е. А. Торчинов


При желании всегда можно найти сущностные аналогии между различными буддийскими школами. Об учениях тиртхиков (не-буддистов) этого сказать нельзя. Онтологические, гносеологические и духовно-практические основания прежде всего авраамических религий имеют очень мало общего с Дхармой Будды (какую бы буддийскую школу мы при этом ни рассматривали).

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> "Удивленный Ум и есть Будда, иного Будды нет..."
> ИМХО


Почему не "Удивленный Ум и есть Иисус/Аллах, иного Иисуса/Аллаха нет..."?

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

To Сергей Ракитин:

Сергей, Вы меня извините, но гуру-йога, как способ слияния с умом Учителя - это  не цель, а средство.

----------


## Грег

> Почему не "Удивленный Ум и есть Иисус/Аллах, иного Иисуса/Аллаха нет..."?


А вы хотите, чтобы в учении Будды говорилось об Аллахе или наоборот?
То, что мы называем Буддизмом в наш мир принёс Будда. Поэтому, в этом учении оперирут понятиями Будда и "природа Будды" (последнее не во всех направлениях).
К тому же, я говорил о Дзене. О том, ЧТО есть, на мой взгляд, "природа Будды" в Дзене.

PS.Спросите себя - "зачем я (вы) задал этот вопрос?"

----------


## Грег

> To Сергей Ракитин:
> 
> Сергей, Вы меня извините, но гуру-йога, как способ слияния с умом Учителя - это  не цель, а средство.


В Дзогчене - и цель и метод  и путь.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> В Дзогчене - и цель и метод  и путь.


Ладно, видимо, я действительно чего-то недопонимаю. Пойду учить матчасть.  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> To Сергей Ракитин:
> 
> Сергей, Вы меня извините, но гуру-йога, как способ слияния с умом Учителя - это  не цель, а средство.


обождите... Не обратил внимание...

Вы решили перенести беседу из соседней закрытой темы?
В этой теме не было обсуждения Гуру-йоги.

----------


## Грег

> Ладно, видимо, я действительно чего-то недопонимаю. Пойду учить матчасть.


Если вы, действительно интересуетесь этой темой, рекомендую внимательно перечитать все цитаты ННР  Дмитрия Кармапенко в закрытой теме.
Напомню - он цитировал 2 раза - в начале и ближе к концу.

----------


## sidhi

сколько не говори "халва..халва" во рту слаще не станет.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> То, что мы называем Буддизмом в наш мир принёс Будда.


А я думал мы о Дзогчене

----------


## Грег

> сколько не говори "халва..халва" во рту слаще не станет.


А что нужно делать?

----------


## Грег

> А я думал мы о Дзогчене


В Дзене нет Дзогчена.
Цитата об удивлённом уме - дзенская.

----------


## sidhi

> А что нужно делать?


 употребить))реально ощутить вкус сладкого))

----------


## Грег

> употребить))реально ощутить вкус сладкого))


Для этого надо получить передачу...

----------


## До

> В дзен ригпа нет и они её не достигают


_Риг-па_ переводится _видья_. Конечно в дзэне такого нет, зато есть авидья и достижение авидьи.

----------


## sidhi

> Для этого надо получить передачу...


все кто получил знают вкус?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> ага... ну и как там Ригпа излагается в христианстве, исламе, вуду, бахаизме, кришнаизме ???


*Г.И.Х.С.Б.п.н. +*

Всё нижесказанное - моё БОЛЬШОЕ ИМХО!  :Smilie:  Не бейте меня, особенно ногами - я ведь могу ответить...  :Cool:  

Начнём с того, что ригпа не "излагается", а непосредственно переживается. Ригпа - наша собственная природа, и в этом смысле не ограничена собственно рамками какого бы то ни было "изма", даже буддизма. А потому есть шанс спонтанно раскрыть в себе это состояние вообще без встречи с учением о ригпа. И ННР об этом не раз говорил - правда, уточнял, что шанс этот, без соответствующей кармы, ничтожно мал: например, в лотерею мы тоже можем выиграть...  :Smilie:  Поэтому встреча с чистым, полным учением об Освобождении - поистине драгоценный шанс.

Предположим, что некий христианин с открытым умом, не фанатик, искренне интересуется учением Дзогчен как методом постижения, раскрытия собственного состояния. Но при этом он не хочет радикально рвать связи с христианской духовной традицией, не готов отказаться от церковных постулатов и т.п. Что ж его - метлой гнать? Я не представляю, чтобы ННР так поступил. Напротив, не раз подчёркивал вне-, а точнее сверхконфессиональный характер учения Дзогчен. Наверно, нет смысла в энный раз цитировать известное место из книги "16 вопросов учителю Дзогчена". Если бонец, не принимая прибежища в историческом Будде Шакьямуни, может практиковать Дзогчен, почему христианину дорога закрыта?

Мне кажется, сама постановка вопроса: как ортодоксальный монотеист может практиковать Дзогчен - искусственна. Мы рассматриваем какого-то нереального персонажа, как будто дьякон Андрей Кураев пришёл на видеопередачу Намкая Норбу...  :Smilie: ))) Такие люди - по крайней мере, в этой жизни - вряд ли смогут установить положительную связь с учением. Но вполне реальна ситуация, когда буддизмом и/или  :Wink:  Дзогченом интересуется человек с более свободными взглядами. Разумеется, по ходу практики его мировоззрение будет всё больше меняться в сторону "единственно верного"  :Smilie: ))). Например, совместить церковную ортдоксию с коренными тантрами никак не получится.

Но тут стоит вспомнить о потрясающей способности буддизма адаптировать самые разные культуры и традиции. Если синтоистские боги были приняты в буддийский пантеон, почему в этом почётном праве  :Smilie:  должно быть отказано Исусу Христу, которого чуть ли не каждый лама и так уже норовит записать в бодхисаттвы? Почему человек, связанный с православной традицией, не может копнуть чуть поглубже и вспомнить, что учение о Троице - Отце, Сыне и Святом Духе - полностью, буквально содрано каппадокийцами у неоплатоников? Как не так давно выяснилось, Василий Великий с Григорием  Нисским целые страницы у Плотина переписывали, хоть и не признавались в этом. А что такое Триада неоплатоников? Это Ум (Нус, Отец), Логос (Сын) и Пневма (Дух). Далеко ли отсюда до "сущности, природы и энергии"? Точно не знаю, но расстояние не такое уж непреодолимое.

Есл копнуть ещё глубже, можно дойти до утраченной гностической традиции, которая во многом поразительно напоминает тантру и дзогчен. Евангелие от Марии начинается с объяснения, как мир и люди самоосвободятся в собственной природе (дословно!). Космогоническая модель тоже напоминает учения буддийской тантры, особенно в том, что касается возникновения мира и начала заблуждения существ.

Словом, христианин-вольнодумец (а другие и не придут никогда к буддийским учителям) найдёт в истории своей традиции достаточно соответствий тем знаниям, тому опыту, который он может обрести в Дзогчене и Ваджраяне.  То же самое можно сказать и о суфие, и о каббалисте. Я не беру теистические крайности, где абсолютизируется дуализм - вроде кришнаитов или ортодоксов-церковников.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Дмитрий, как это ни странно, но в данном случае я с Вами согласен. :Smilie: 
Когда я говорю о невозможности практиковать Дхарму монотеистами (авраамистами), то всегда имею в виду именно догматиков и ортодоксов.
О том и речь, что непредвзято мыслящий человек (христианин, мусульманин и т. д.), начав практиковать Дхарму Будды, постепенно (и неизбежно!) избавится от догматически-монотеистических и прочих предрассудков. Так что шанс, конечно же, есть у всех. :Smilie:

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Предположим, что некий христианин с открытым умом, не фанатик, искренне интересуется учением Дзогчен как методом постижения, раскрытия собственного состояния. Но при этом он не хочет радикально рвать связи с христианской духовной традицией, не готов отказаться от церковных постулатов и т.п. Что ж его - метлой гнать?


По-моему, это бред. Если человек не готов отказаться от церковных постулатов, то какой к черту интерес к постижению собственного состояния? Веруй и уповай.




> Если бонец, не принимая прибежища в историческом Будде Шакьямуни, может практиковать Дзогчен, почему христианину дорога закрыта?


Я тут уже спрашивал, как можно практиковать Дзогчен, с какой мотивацией? Оказывается, для достижения освобождения на БВЖС. Которое спонтанно проявляется, когда "пребываешь в ригпе".

А с такой мотивацией это будет никакой уже не христианин. Насчет Бона я просто не в теме.

И еще. Получается, что можно практиковать на БВЖС, не принимая прибежища в Будде? Правильно я понел?

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Если человек не готов отказаться от церковных постулатов, то какой к черту интерес к постижению собственного состояния? Веруй и уповай.


Так благодаря практике он эти постулаты будет постепенно изживать, появится и должная мотивация и соответствующее понимание. Дмитрий ведь подчеркнул, речь не об ортодоксах.

----------


## ullu

> И еще. Получается, что можно практиковать на БВЖС, не принимая прибежища в Будде? Правильно я понел?


Практиковать то можно, только результат вряд ли будет удовлетворительный.
То есть никто не может запретить человеку выполнять практики, так же?
Но как он достигнет состояния будды, если хочет достигать чего-то ещё и именно к этому стремится ?
А пока ты не будда то некотоыре твои действия приносят вред, ведь только у будды вроде все что он едлает спонтанно благо для всех жс.

----------


## Won Soeng

А можно я задам несколько вопросов "со стороны"?
1. Как называется в учении Дзогчен главное достижение практики Дзогчен? Если таковое есть, конечно. Если есть - является ли это состояние освобождением от всех страданий и несчастий?  :Smilie: 
2. Кто является источником этого названия? Необходимо ли это достижение проверять и заверять? 
3. Если бы сейчас любой из Будд проходил проверку на соответствие этому главному достижению, каждый из Будд прошел бы эту проверку?
4. Кто может проводить такую проверку в Дзогчен, если это возможно и необходимо?
5. Тот кто прошел такую проверку может ли не опасаться битвы дхармы на проверку состояния ума, к примеру у Дзен-мастера? 
Я не знаком с направлениями Буддизма (даже с Дзен) в степени достаточной, чтобы говорить о том, кто и что может проверять/передавать в различных традициях, поэтому немножко фантазирую. 
Заранее спасибо, если кто-то согласится меня просветить.

----------


## PampKin Head

1. Аннутара-Самьяк-Самбодхи ака Дзогчен.

А другого нет!!!

----------


## Грег

> По-моему, это бред. Если человек не готов отказаться от церковных постулатов, то какой к черту интерес к постижению собственного состояния? Веруй и уповай.


Вы несколько, ИМХО, примитивно оцениваете, в данном случае, христианское вероучение. Ориентируетесь на бабушек и известного дьякона?
Так же как и  буддизме существуют разные уровни понимания учения.
Обычно, буддисты считают, чот никакого иного смысла, кроме догматизма в этом учении нет.

Неужели, к примеру,  абсолютно у всех, кто называет себя буддистом  есть интерес к постижению собственного состояния?
Так ли уж у всех?



> А с такой мотивацией это будет никакой уже не христианин.


Вы изначально отказываете христианину в такой мотивации?  :Smilie: 



> И еще. Получается, что можно практиковать на БВЖС, не принимая прибежища в Будде? Правильно я понел?


В буддизме этого не возможно.
В Тантре и Дзогчене в строках  прибежища нет непосредственного упоминания о Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе.

----------


## Грег

> Насчет Бона я просто не в теме.


Я повторю. В Боне есть своя линия передачи Дзогчен.
Началась примерно за 5 000 лет до прихода Будды.
В чём они тогда принимали прибежище - нам неизвестно.
Рассуждения о Дзогчене в Боне см. в соседней теме - 

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=7144&page=14

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> 1. Аннутара-Самьяк-Самбодхи ака Дзогчен.
> 
> А другого нет!!!


А вот некоторые члены ДО полагают, что главное достижение - это слиться с умом гуру.  :Wink:

----------


## Грег

//А можно я задам несколько вопросов "со стороны"?
//1. Как называется в учении Дзогчен главное достижение практики Дзогчен? Если таковое есть, конечно. Если есть - является ли это состояние освобождением от всех страданий и несчастий?  :Smilie: 

Это состояние Будды.

//2. Кто является источником этого названия? Необходимо ли это достижение проверять и заверять? 

Не совсем понял вопрос. Что значит "кто"? У кого заверять?


//3. Если бы сейчас любой из Будд проходил проверку на соответствие этому главному достижению, каждый из Будд прошел бы эту проверку?

Несомненно D)

//4. Кто может проводить такую проверку в Дзогчен, если это возможно и необходимо?

Диплом Будды?  :Smilie: 

В общем-то, у будд есть косвенные (для нас) признаки - ясность, мудрость, всеведение, сиддхи там разные и т.п. Но это не помешало Девадатте сомневаться в Будде.

//5. Тот кто прошел такую проверку может ли не опасаться битвы дхармы на проверку состояния ума, к примеру у Дзен-мастера? 

Я думаю Будда пройдёт проверку у истинного Дзен-мастера.  :Smilie: 

//Я не знаком с направлениями Буддизма (даже с Дзен) в степени достаточной, чтобы говорить о том, кто и что может проверять/передавать в различных традициях, поэтому немножко фантазирую. 
Заранее спасибо, если кто-то согласится меня просветить.[/quote]

----------


## Грег

> А вот некоторые члены ДО полагают, что главное достижение - это слиться с умом гуру.


В Дзогчене и Махамудре - это одно и то же  :Smilie: .
И это не некоторые члены ДО полагают, а говорит их учитель (и не только он!!!).

PS. "Слиться" - это ваш термин  :Smilie: .

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> В Тантре и Дзогчене в строках прибежища нет непосредственного упоминания о Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе.


Oops! Не знаю, как в дзогчен, но в тантре точно есть есть. Например, когда мы делаем простирания мы произносим по-тибецки: "... принимаю прибежище в будде, принимаю прибежище в дхарме, принимаю прибежище в благородной сангхе..."

----------


## куру хунг

> А вот некоторые члены ДО полагают, что главное достижение - это слиться с умом гуру.


 Ох, какой прыткий, ужо матчасть подучил. :Wink:  
Да одно и тоже это не парьтесь

----------


## Грег

Чогьял Намхай Норбу Ринпоче.
Йога сновидений и практика естественного света.




> Гуру-йога " объединение с умом Гуру (т. е. с умом вашего собственного мастера, учителя), который рассматривается в качестве манифестации умов всех просветленных существ. Ум Гуру считается тем же самым, что и ваше подлинное осознавание. Благодаря практике Гуру-йоги вы получаете благословение от Гуру. Таким образом, вам дается возможность покоиться в изначальном состоянии. Есть изощренные и простые формы Гуру-йоги. В Тантре вы обнаруживаете более сложный стиль, тогда как в Дзогчене можно практиковать более простой вариант. В одной из форм Гуру-йоги, преподаваемой Намхаем Норбу Ринпоче наиболее часто, применяется белое А. Оно визуализируется в центре вашего тела как единство всех ваших мастеров. Произнося звук А и чувствуя благословение учителей, вы можете вступить в состояние единства с их просветленным осознаванием.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Сергей, нет, нет и нет. Гуру-йога никак не может быть конечным достижением практики. Это метод, метод, метод... способ обретения [обнаружение] изначального состояния [дзогчен], но никак не конечная цель, извините.

----------


## куру хунг

> Oops! Не знаю, как в дзогчен, но в тантре точно есть есть. Например, когда мы делаем простирания мы произносим по-тибецки: "... принимаю прибежище в будде, принимаю прибежище в дхарме, принимаю прибежище в благородной сангхе..."


 Дима, мыло мочало, начинай сначала, помниться в самом начале твоего прихода полфорума, тебе уже обьясняло это(что если Прибежище состоит из Будды,Дхармы и Сангхи, то это Сутра и не важно как будет называться практика,простирания или что угодно, Если в гуру,дэва,дакини,то это Тантра, но самое главное на произнесение этих слов, а их глубокое понимание, что они значать в тантрическом контексте). И я припоминаю, что ты даже согласился с тем, что ты практикуешь скорее всего не Тантру. Сейчас опять:*в тантре точно есть есть. Например, когда мы делаем простирания мы произносим по-тибецки*

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> И я припоминаю, что ты даже согласился с тем, что ты практикуешь скорее всего не Тантру. Сейчас опять:*в тантре точно есть есть. Например, когда мы делаем простирания мы произносим по-тибецки*


То есть по вашему нёндро не относится к тантрическим методам?! Тогда что это???  :EEK!:

----------


## Грег

> Сергей, нет, нет и нет. Гуру-йога никак не может быть конечным достижением практики. Это метод, метод, метод... способ обретения [обнаружение] изначального состояния [дзогчен], но никак не конечная цель, извините.


Если вы внимательно прочитали цитату Ринпоче, то должны были видеть эту фразу - "Ум Гуру считается тем же самым, что и ваше подлинное осознавание".

Теперь вопрос к вам - Может ли быть целью "ваше подлинное осознавание"?

Ну... если я вас обидел словами учителя, то приношу извинения.

----------


## Грег

> Oops! Не знаю, как в дзогчен, но в тантре точно есть есть. Например, когда мы делаем простирания мы произносим по-тибецки: "... принимаю прибежище в будде, принимаю прибежище в дхарме, принимаю прибежище в благородной сангхе..."


Прибежище в Тантре - "намо Гуру бе намо Дева бе Намо Дакини бе"

----------


## Грег

> То есть по вашему нёндро не относится к тантрическим методам?! Тогда что это???


Тантра - метод преображения нечистого видения в чистое.
Можно конечно сказать, что после нёндро человек преобразился  :Big Grin:  , но всё-таки в Тантрийское преображение вкладывается несколько иной смысл.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Если вы внимательно прочитали цитату Ринпоче, то должны были видеть эту фразу - "Ум Гуру считается тем же самым, что и ваше подлинное осознавание".


Ум гуру? Да несомненно!

Но изначально Вы заявили, что целью практики дзогчен является гуру-йога, если я не ошибаюсь.

----------


## Грег

> Ум гуру? Да несомненно!
> 
> Но изначально Вы заявили, что целью практики дзогчен является гуру-йога, если я не ошибаюсь.


Я говорил, что Гуру-йога - это метод, путь и плод.
Я много чего сегодня понаписал в разных темах и уже точно не помню где и по какому поводу вам так ответил  :Smilie: .
Всему есть пределы  :Smilie: 

А, вспомнил! - Вы спросили, что мы представляем, когда представляем белое А (Что-то так)
Я ответил, что это Гуру-йога.
Потом вы опять что-то спросили и я вам опять ответил  - Гуру-Йога.

В общем-от всё дело не в самих терминах, а смысле в них вкладываемом.
Рекомендую запомнить на будущее, дабы не было непоняток, - одни и те же термины могут значить разное в разных учениях.
И это не мои слова, а ННР.
Это можно проследить, к примеру, в понятии "пустота", которое имеет несколько разное  значение в разных традициях и филосовских школах.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Тантра - метод преображения нечистого видения в чистое. Можно конечно сказать, что после нёндро человек преобразился :d , но всё-таки в Тантрийское преображение вкладывается несколько иной смысл.


Сергей, теперь я точно вижу, что вы недопонимаете важность нёндро. Нёндро включает в себя практику Ваджрасаттвы и гуру-йогу. Это тантрические методы или что? Если верить Калу Римпоче, можно достичь просветления делая всю жизнь только нёндро.  :Wink:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Я говорил, что Гуру-йога - это метод, путь и плод.
> Я много чего сегодня понаписал в разных темах и уже точно не помню где и по какому поводу вам так ответил .
> 
> А, вспомнил! - Вы спросили, что мы представляем, когда представляем белое А (Что-то так) Я ответил, что это Гуру-йога. Потом вы опять что-то спросили и я вам опять ответил - Гуру-Йога.


Ладно, не будем цепляться к словам. Видимо, я Вас неправильно понял.  :Smilie:

----------


## куру хунг

> То есть по вашему нёндро не относится к тантрическим методам?! Тогда что это???


 Скорее татрические методы не относятся к нёндро, как собственно и сутрические и дзогченовские.
Это просто две разные системы измерения, они у тебя как и у большинства практикующих сильно перепутались. В двух словах, есть методы- Сутры, Тантры и Дзоггчен, а есть формы выпонения буддистких практик, это два разных измерения. Любую практику, включаяи четыре практики нёндро можно сделать с помощью этих трёх методов, в том числе и простирания.
И для того что бы их делать скажем с тиле Тантры, нужны уже развитые способности и полученные соответствующие наставления, и конечно твёрдое понимание метода Тантры.
 В нашей ситуации , практики нёндро в  подавляющем большинсве случаев делаються в стиле сутры, потому как таковы наставления получаемы от учитилей. Хотя допускаю, что некоторая часть практикующих подойдя к гуру -йоги может делать её в стиле Тантры. 
 Только вот не говори мне пожалуста, что нам Оле говорит что это тантра, хорошо, сами знаете что потом начнёться. Я тебя прекрасно понимая, так как два года назад точно так же как ты здесь заявил,что я практикую нёндро в стиле Тантры, после чего был жестоко высмеян товарищем Берхиным, признаюсь больно было нестерпимо :Cool:  , но я его простил. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Грег

> Сергей, теперь я точно вижу, что вы недопонимаете важность нёндро. Нёндро включает в себя практику Ваджрасаттвы и гуру-йогу. Это тантрические методы или что? Если верить Калу Римпоче, можно достичь просветления делая всю жизнь только нёндро.


Я не говорил о важности/неважности нёндро, поэтому из моих слов нельзя заключить - допонимаю я эту важность или нет.

----------


## Бхусуку

> "Подобно Ваджраяне и Чань, Дзог-чэн учит, что он является путём обретения состояния Будды в течение одной жизни. Как и Чань, Дзог-чэн учит о пробуждении как реализации, или осознании, изначально присущей человеку природы Будды, постоянно присутствующей в любом психическом акте. Эта природа называется также "знанием", "гносисом" (джняна; тиб. ригпа или ешей). Подобно Чань, Дзог-чэн учит адепта принимать любую вещь или ситуацию естественно и спонтанно, вне рассудочных оценок и предпочтений."
> 
> Е. А. Торчинов
> 
> 
> При желании всегда можно найти сущностные аналогии между различными буддийскими школами. Об учениях тиртхиков (не-буддистов) этого сказать нельзя. Онтологические, гносеологические и духовно-практические основания прежде всего авраамических религий имеют очень мало общего с Дхармой Будды (какую бы буддийскую школу мы при этом ни рассматривали).


Прошу прощения, но цитировать Торчинова - это моветон. Смешав в кучу дзен и дзогчен, он только внёс путаницу в этот непростой вопрос. Прочитайте работу Намкая Норбу "Дзогчен и Дзен". Кажется, у Берхина тоже что-то было по этому поводу.

----------


## куру хунг

У А. Берзина есть статья в "Избраных трудах", дзогчен и дзен, тоже ясность вносит.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Прибежище в Тантре - "намо Гуру бе намо Дева бе Намо Дакини бе"


Ааа! Вы в этом смысле. Понятно. Но, я уже спорил как-то, что Тантру нельзя рассматривать отдельно от Махаяны, Тантра - часть Махаяны, согласно ЕСДЛ. 

Думаю, именно поэтому в формулу прибежища, которая проговаривается в процессе выполнения простираний, включено обращение к будде, дхарме и сангхе.

----------


## Legba

Ребята, вы извините за легкий оффтоп....
Вопрос к членам ДО.
Скажите прямо, с точки зрения* информации* кто-то у вас знает больше, чем написано в "Драгоценном сосуде"? Ну и, конечно, "Кристалле" и т.п.  Я имею ввиду - нечто специфичное для ДО, а не Ламрим Чже Цзонкапы.  :Smilie:  А то вас все пытают - пытают, можа прошше книжку почитать?
Просто ситуация - абсурдная. Многие (в том числе и я, многогрешный) чего-то докапываются - а как ригпа, а как чего.... В ответ - в хорошем случае цитата (из вышеуказанных источников), иногда - сторонняя информация (не из материалов ДО), иногда личные догоны (частенько бредовые  :Smilie: ).
Может уж успокоиться, и на все вопросы говорить: "см. такой то книжка"?  :Smilie:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Только вот не говори мне пожалуста, что нам Оле говорит что это тантра, хорошо, сами знаете что потом начнётся. Я тебя прекрасно понимаю, так как два года назад точно так же как ты здесь заявил,что я практикую нёндро в стиле Тантры.


Видимо, поэтому тибетцы делают нёндро по нескольку раз. Сначала нёндро в стиле Сутры, потом в стиле Тантры. Кажется, Пётр (Легба) говорил что-то об этом.  :Smilie:

----------


## куру хунг

> Ребята, вы извините за легкий оффтоп....
> Вопрос к членам ДО.
> Скажите прямо, с точки зрения* информации* кто-то у вас знает больше, чем написано в "Драгоценном сосуде"? Ну и, конечно, "Кристалле" и т.п.  Я имею ввиду - нечто специфичное для ДО, а не Ламрим Чже Цзонкапы.  А то вас все пытают - пытают, можа прошше книжку почитать?
> Просто ситуация - абсурдная. Многие (в том числе и я, многогрешный) чего-то докапываются - а как ригпа, а как чего.... В ответ - в хорошем случае цитата (из вышеуказанных источников), иногда - сторонняя информация (не из материалов ДО), иногда личные догоны (частенько бредовые ).
> Может уж успокоиться, и на все вопросы говорить: "см. такой то книжка"?


 Скажите точно , сколько взвесить в граммах? :Big Grin:  
Легба, ужми раза в три сообщение, не уловлю суть вопроса?И скажи у тебя передача есть?

----------


## Leponex

1.говорить о ригпа бессмысленно. То же самое как рассуждать о вкусе чего-либо его не пробуя.
2. В случае вопроса лучше обращатся к тому, кто не фантазирует на эту тему.
Это однозначно наш учитель и естественно, что отсылают к его работам.
К тем, с которыми можно ознакомится всем, широкой публике: "Кристалл и путь света"
3. "Драгоценный сосуд" - базовый уровень СМС(http://berkhin.dzogchen.ru/). Открытой книгой не является. 
Да, есть люди которые могут ответить на вопросы выходящие за рамки базового уровня СМС. В т.ч. и на этом форуме они появляются. НО не ради любопытства. Учение не удовлетворяет любопытство. Очень захочется - получите информацию. Информация тайная. (примерно по тем же причинам, по каким есть путь Тайной Мантры). Есс-но никто не будет такие вещи в сети излагать.
О как.
И последнее: кто желает пообщаться со своими исключительно (я имею ввиду членов ДО), то есть у нас закрытый форум на сайте www.sangyeling.ru
Там можно спокойно общаться, на форуме появляется Берхин, Пубанц бывает, Мохин зарегистрирован.

----------


## Ондрий

> В нашей ситуации , практики нёндро в  подавляющем большинсве случаев делаються в стиле сутры, потому как таковы наставления получаемы от учитилей. Хотя допускаю, что некоторая часть практикующих подойдя к гуру -йоги может делать её в стиле Тантры.


Не обобщай "за нас" опять.  :Smilie:  В у "нас", например, нёндро можно делать сразу в виде тантрической практики начиная с прибежища. Это уж как у Ламы "карты лягут". Один и тот же Лама в разных городах-общинах может (и дает) разные варианты. Все зависит от поготовки учеников. А Гуру-Йогу не сделав - считается не закончил нёндро. Так что при любом раскладе - нёндро есть тантрическая практика УЖЕ начиная с Ваджрасаттвы. И только Простирания и Гьябдо можно делать и в виде и сутры и в виде тантры - это да.

----------


## Ондрий

> Думаю, именно поэтому в формулу прибежища, которая проговаривается в процессе выполнения простираний, включено обращение к будде, дхарме и сангхе.


Я бы добавил, что "в Гуру, и 3х Драгоценностях". Это в Тантре. (в Гелуг, Игорь, в Гелуг!  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## куру хунг

> нёндро есть тантрическая практика УЖЕ начиная с Ваджрасаттвы. .


 На каком основании ты это утверждаешь?

----------


## Ондрий

> На каком основании ты это утверждаешь?


на основании текста этой практики.

Их много разных, но суть одна.

Для практики очищения в Сутре есть иные тексты, чисто сутрические - Тунчак к примеру. Также в качестве очщения в сутре применяются иные методы - "благие дела": Обход ступ, подношения и прочее.

----------


## куру хунг

> на основании текста этой практики.
> 
> Их много разных, но суть одна.
> 
> Для практики очищения в Сутре есть иные тексты, чисто сутрические - Тунчак к примеру


Ты хочешь сказать, что есть практика Ваджрасаттвы в нёндро, методом работы которой являеться трансформация нечистого в чистое? Если.да?То как это происходит, какакя визуализация?

----------


## Ондрий

> Ты хочешь сказать, что есть практика Ваджрасаттвы в нёндро, методом работы которой являеться трансформация нечистого в чистое? Если.да?То как это происходит, какакя визуализация?


стандартная..
Ваджасаттва в своей позиции. Где ему и положено быть  :Wink: 
форма - яб/юм, или одиночный.

Тебе всю садхану чтоль огласить?  :Smilie:

----------


## куру хунг

> стандартная..
> Ваджасаттва в своей позиции. Где ему и положено быть 
> форма - яб/юм, или одиночный.
> 
> Тебе всю садхану чтоль огласить?


 И что тут во что прображаеться? Впервые слышу такую трактовку. Если стандартная, когда Ваджрасаттва источает в тебя белый нектар, то происходит процесс очищения, тела ума ,речи, кармы и т. д. Ни о каком преображении тут и речи нет. Не знаю, мож какая особенная у вас там есть, почему и спросил. Если стандартная очистительная практика Ваджрасаттвы, то повторюсь, обьясни мне где тут трансформация?

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Прошу прощения, но цитировать Торчинова - это моветон. Смешав в кучу дзен и дзогчен, он только внёс путаницу в этот непростой вопрос.


С каких же это пор цитирование Е. А. Торчинова стало моветоном? И в чём конкретно Вы видите "смешение и путаницу"? В приведённой цитате отсутствует отождествление Дзэн и Дзогчен, но говорится о сущностных параллелях. Давайте также не будем забывать, что Торчинов был не только одним из наших ведущих буддологов, но и серьёзным практиком в традициях Чань и Дрикунг Кагью.

----------


## Ондрий

Прочти, что я  выше написал - ты видимо ответил до того как я запостил.

У тебя вопрос в том, какой критерий есть для того, чтобы считать Ваджрасаттву тантрической практикой? Мой пост №69. Союз блаженства и пустоты - отличительный метод тантры.

Частные практики являющиеся тантрическими не всегда ставят целью что-то во что-то преображать (но в данном случае преображается посредством очищения ку,сун,тук) - они могут применяться в частных целях, в рамках бОльшей общей практики которая охватывает несколько процессов.

Аналогичный процесс очищения тантр. нарушений (по форме и по сути 99% совпадений) - есть часть одной из тантр класса аннутара-йога. 

Существует много практик которые "как бы изъяты" из обширной садханы и фигурируют "как бы" как отдельная практика.

Т.к. Гелуг часто настаивает именно на СОЮЗЕ сутры и тантры (т.е. фактически неразделяя эти 2 понятия, которое ошибочно может делаться учениками), то может стороннему наблюдателю казаться, что - то ли тантра в Гелугпе какая то сутрическая, то ли сутра какая-то тантрическая. Отсюда и конфузы в виде домыслов уважаемого одного из представителей ДО, что Маха-Аннутара-Йога-Тантру у нас практикуют в виде Крия. Это ошибочное  мнение, возникшее в связи с недостатком информации.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Соглашусь с shubhar. Практику Ваджрасаттвы при всей натяжке сложно отнести к сутрической.  :Smilie: 

А вот что пишет о нёндро Тензин Вангьял: 

"Обычно в качестве подготовки к получению учений дзогчен необходимым условием является полное прохождение "предварительных" практик — нёндро. 

Выполнение нёндро является важным фактором... и это необходимо сделать, поскольку только тогда мы готовы к чистому получению учений, подобно чистому сосуду готовому получить "львиное молоко", драгоценную жидкость учений. Иначе мы будем подобны потрескавшейся или грязной чашке, способной превратить драгоценную жидкость в яд."

----------


## Грег

> Ребята, вы извините за легкий оффтоп....
> Вопрос к членам ДО.
> Скажите прямо, с точки зрения* информации* кто-то у вас знает больше, чем написано в "Драгоценном сосуде"? Ну и, конечно, "Кристалле" и т.п.  Я имею ввиду - нечто специфичное для ДО, а не Ламрим Чже Цзонкапы.  А то вас все пытают - пытают, можа прошше книжку почитать?


А чего не хватает в "Драгоценном сосуде" или в  "Кристалле"?  :Confused:  
Вы всё время чего-то ищете  :Smilie: . Говоришь вам- вот оно, вот здесь!, а вы грите - да нет там ничего, я там уже 30 раз смотрел, даже свет включал, ничего особенного, вы мне чудес дайте  :Big Grin: . Вы хоть сами-то знаете чего хотите? Вы хотите, чтобы вам путь на небеса показали что ли  :Smilie: ?
Что вы называете особенным-то и зачем оно вам нужно?  :Smilie:  Чем вас не устраивает обычное?
Такое ощущение, что от вас всегда что-то скрывают, как правительства НЛО от уфологов  :Smilie: .
Ужас!!! Заговор сектантов.



> Просто ситуация - абсурдная. Многие (в том числе и я, многогрешный) чего-то докапываются - а как ригпа, а как чего.... В ответ - в хорошем случае цитата (из вышеуказанных источников), иногда - сторонняя информация (не из материалов ДО), иногда личные догоны (частенько бредовые ).
> Может уж успокоиться, и на все вопросы говорить: "см. такой то книжка"?


Ригпу в книжке?
Ну так я вам могу пересказать что вы в книжке про ригпу найдёте  :Smilie: 

Только скажите, вы практиковать-то согласны, чтобы ригпу узнать? Или у вас своя методика есть?

----------


## куру хунг

> Прочти, что я  выше написал - ты видимо ответил до того как я запостил.
> 
> У тебя вопрос в том, какой критерий есть для того, чтобы считать Ваджрасаттву тантрической практикой? Мой пост №69. Союз блаженства и пустоты - отличительный метод тантры.


 Да и ты считаешь, что это(союз блаженства и пустоты) возможно на примерно втором году практики осуществить, если предположить что первый год делал простирания. Да ещё и практикуя в стиле Крия-тантры( там скорее всего это происходит через15 жизней) :Big Grin:  . Ау, а где постепенность, самая козырная карта твоя во всех последних баталиях. :Stick Out Tongue:   И где укоры непостепеннным путям.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Даже от самых отчаянных шарлатанов от Дхармы, такое нельзя услышать, что за пару лет достигаешь союза блаженства и пустоты. Наш ННР, выглюдит матёрым ортодоксом и консерватором.

----------


## Ондрий

Игорь. Вернись к тому посту - я там дописал для тебя. Опять технические несостыковки вопрос-ответ

----------


## Ондрий

> Да и ты считаешь, что это(союз блаженства и пустоты) возможно на примерно втором году практики осуществить, если предположить что первый год делал простирания.


Игорь - я описывал БОЖЕСТВО. Чем ОНО является, а не чем являюь Я практикуя это.  :Wink: 



> Да ещё и практикуя в стиле Крия-тантры( там скорее всего это происходит через15 жизней).


Про Крия я ответил там же.




> Ау, а где постепенность, самая козырная карта твоя во всех последних баталиях.  И где укоры непостепеннным путям.  Даже от самых отчаянных шарлатанов от Дхармы, такое нельзя услышать, что за пару лет достигаешь союза блаженства и пустоты. Наш ННР, выглюдит матёрым ортодоксом и консерватором.


Ты мне кажется не так интерпретируешь "постепенность" Гелуг.
Чтоб ты опять не поторопился - я в сл. посте буду писать, а ты жди  :Smilie: . А то опять все в кучу.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Ещё одна цитата из книги Тензин Вангьяла:

Введение в Дзогчен

"Проблема, как я это вижу, состоит в том, что практикующие часто не входят в непосредственное переживание изначального состояния, а пребывают в концептуализациях, и таким образом у них нет ничего реального, на чем можно было бы основывать свою практику и от чего можно было бы оттолкнуться в своем развитии. Без непосредственного переживания учения становятся лишь интеллектуальной беседой или простым собранием новых вещей, которые необходимо выучить, и таким образом они не будут иметь для нас реального смысла и не смогут привнести в нашу жизнь действительных изменений. *Не имея основы шиней, трудно войти в переживание пустоты и ясности*, а также их неразрывного единства, и из-за этого мы постоянно ищем что-то новое, что можно было бы узнать о Дзогчен и ищем новые практики; но как только мы получили переживание, мы достигаем удовлетворения от этого и нам нужны только различные мастерские средства для развития этого переживания. На самом деле достижение этого переживания и понимания является конечной целью, и все что остается для этого делать — сидеть в молчании, но многих людей это не удовлетворяет."

----------


## Грег

> Ещё одна цитата из книги Тензин Вангьяла:
> 
> Введение в Дзогчен
> 
> "Проблема, как я это вижу, состоит в том, что практикующие часто не входят в непосредственное переживание изначального состояния, а пребывают в концептуализациях, и таким образом у них нет ничего реального, на чем можно было бы основывать свою практику и от чего можно было бы оттолкнуться в своем развитии. Без непосредственного переживания учения становятся лишь интеллектуальной беседой или простым собранием новых вещей, которые необходимо выучить, и таким образом они не будут иметь для нас реального смысла и не смогут привнести в нашу жизнь действительных изменений. *Не имея основы шиней, трудно войти в переживание пустоты и ясности*, а также их неразрывного единства, и из-за этого мы постоянно ищем что-то новое, что можно было бы узнать о Дзогчен и ищем новые практики; но как только мы получили переживание, мы достигаем удовлетворения от этого и нам нужны только различные мастерские средства для развития этого переживания. На самом деле достижение этого переживания и понимания является конечной целью, и все что остается для этого делать — сидеть в молчании, но многих людей это не удовлетворяет."


Вы хоть сами-то поняли, что хотели этой цитатой сказать?  :Smilie: 

Суть-то вышесказанного - в том, что шине - это ещё не всё, что есть, с точки зрения Дзогчена.

А если вы хотели сказать, что у ДОшников нет понимания шине и они его не развивают, то, позвольте вас спросить,  - с чего вы это взяли  :Smilie: ?

Вы лучше обратили бы внимание на вот эту часть своей цитаты:



> Без непосредственного переживания учения становятся лишь интеллектуальной беседой или простым собранием новых вещей, которые необходимо выучить, и таким образом они не будут иметь для нас реального смысла и не смогут привнести в нашу жизнь действительных изменений.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Вы хоть сами-то поняли, что хотели этой цитатой сказать? 
> 
> Суть-то вышесказанного - в том, что шине - это ещё не всё, что есть, с точки зрения Дзогчена.


Римпоче говорит, что основа закладывается посредством нёндро. Не заложив основы, трудно обрести ПРЯМОЕ переживание дзогчен. Скорее это будет всего лишь Ваши фантазии и концептуализации.

----------


## Ондрий

2 куру-хунг.




> И где укоры непостепеннным путям.  Даже от самых отчаянных шарлатанов от Дхармы, такое нельзя услышать, что за пару лет достигаешь союза блаженства и пустоты.


Игорь, для начала попрошу тебя воздержаться от ёрничания, иначе этот тред ОПЯТЬ превратится в хлам бушуюшего ЭГО.

Про шарлатанов - коренные тексты тантр утверждают о том, что достижение аннутара-самьяк-самбодхи при должной практике возможно и за более короткий срок. См. жития махасиддхов.

Про постепенный и не-постепенный путь в Гелуг:

Неверно считать, что постепенный путь - есть кандалы на 20 лет. Это домыслы читающих по диагонали Ламрим. Если ученик может проявлять способности уже в раннем детстве или проявляет их позже, то никто его тормозить не станет. Без проблем - хоть в 16 лет реализовывай Ашаишкша-Юганаддха. Все только спасибо скажут и придут с хадаками.

Речь идет не о постепенности, а о школьной и традиционной *последовательности*. Поэтому если Учник имеющий высокие способности рано (или быстро) начинает заниматься высокими практиками Аннутара-Йоги или Махамудры, то только потому, что он также способен проявить себя и на пути Сутры. Это очень важный момент. Пошу тебя обратить на него внимания. Считается недопустимым, что практик занимается Тантрой не проявив себя в сутре. (Отречение, Бохичитта и Пустота). Любая тантра Сарма *требует* хотя бы общего представления об этих темах при вхождении в мандалу (сегодняшний лайт-вершн для еврокамрадов от Сарма - типа меня вот).

Повторю суть последовательного (а не постепенного!!!) пути - если приступил к практике Тантры,  у тебя должны веские основания для этого -  самое главное, это огромная бодхичитта, и отречение и хотя бы интеллекутальное понимание пустотности.

Поэтому нельзя сказать, что в Гелуг практикуют насильно постепенность.. Не постепенность - но последовательность!

В системе Дзогчен, насколько я понимаю делается наоборот - серху вниз. У нас снизу - вверх. НО - в одну сходящуюся точку - соединие адекваности практики индивидуальным способностям практикующего. 

Поэтому *НЕТ никаких противоречий между Гелуг, Кагью, Сакья, Нингма.* 

Противоречия возникают тогда, когда шьешь не по овчинке шапку. Тут действительно и  возникают проблемы - либо длительного простоя и/или деградации в практики, или прыгания по высоким практикам, не имея на то внутренних оснований. (валюта не обеспечена золотым запасом казны)

Уверяю тебя - эти проблемы неадекватности практики и практикующего весьма у нас повсеместны - очень много баек и историй о том чего достигают йогины выполняющие садхану ануттара-йоги без наличия 3х Основ Пути.

Поэтому у практика в жизни есть 1 главная задача - стрельнуть в верном направлении. Это самое главное дело в жизни практика, имхо.

Когда в том закрытом Дмитрием треде я говорил о том, что нельзя отрицать "низшие" практики, то это делалось исходя из выше-описанного.

В практики Сарма Махамудры все теже темы присутсвуют - нельзя делать нёндро и все такое (только если ты не учишь этим своих учеников), если ты ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО приступил к практике Махамудры. Поэтому и возникает евро-мифология - что раз так, тои нёндро вообще делать не надо.

У меня есть давний друг-гелугпинец. У него идея-фикс: "нигде не написано, что Сараха или Тилопа делали нёндро, вот я и я не буду." Я ему говорю - вот стань "Сарахой" - не будешь делать нёндро  :Smilie: .. 

Стань Геше - не будешь петь по 3 часа хуралы в дацанах  :Smilie:  (шутка такая)

Кстати у Тилопы были ученики, которые не практиковали высокие практики, но такой как Наропа был один - ему и не надо было делать нёндро *во время обучения* у Тилопы.

Надеюсь я развеял все недомолвки, будут вопросы - обращайтесь, только без флейма - устал я от него.

----------


## Грег

> Римпоче говорит, что основа закладывается посредством нёндро. Не заложив основы, трудно обрести ПРЯМОЕ переживание дзогчен. Скорее это будет всего лишь Ваши фантазии и концептуализации.


Что-то я не пойму, где в вышеприведённом отрывке идёт речь о нёндро?
4 раза перечитал.
Или вы шине называете нёндро?

О важности нёндро он говорит в другом месте.
А эта цитата, ИМХО, о том, что я из неё выделил.

----------


## Ондрий

Добавлю - противоречия нет, если рассматривать практики как последовательные, даже если они идут в разных направлениях. От высших к низшим или наоборот. Важна "точка актуальности" практика, а не высота планки.

----------


## Грег

> Добавлю - противоречия нет, если рассматривать практики как последовательные, даже если они идут в разных направлениях. От высших к низшим или наоборот. Важна "точка актуальности" практика, а не высота планки.


От низших к высшим понимаю - это как от арифметики к высшей математике.
А от высших к низшим это как? И, главное, с какой целью?
Поясните!

----------


## Грег

> Добавлю - противоречия нет, если рассматривать практики как последовательные, ...


Вы говорите только о практиках в линии Гелуг или обо всех сразу (всех школ и традиций)?
Имеется в виду последовательность.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> У А. Берзина есть статья в "Избраных трудах", дзогчен и дзен, тоже ясность вносит.


Игорь, я не думаю, что А. Берзин достаточно компетентен в своих сопоставлениях Дзогчен и Дзэн (уже хотя бы в силу того, что он не является практиком Дзэн). Посмотри его сатью "Введение в дзогчен" (параграф "различия между дзогченом и чань (дзэн)") в № 39 журнала "Буддизм России". Чего стоит хотя бы следующий пассаж: "дзогчен действует на тончайшем уровне умственной деятельности, а чань - на более грубых уровнях". С точки зрения дзогченпы подобное утверждение может восприниматься как должное, но для практикующего Дзэн оно выглядит по меньшей мере высокомерно. Поэтому я понимаю Вао Цзы, который в параллельном треде выразил свою озабоченность этим самым высокомерным отношением со стороны некоторых дзогченпа...

Поэтому мнение Е. Торчинова (практиковавшего и в чаньской, и в тибетской традициях) для меня куда более весомо, нежели мнение А. Берзина.

----------


## куру хунг

> 2 куру-хунг.
> 
> 
> 
> Игорь, для начала попрошу тебя воздержаться от ёрничания, иначе этот тред ОПЯТЬ превратится в хлам бушуюшего ЭГО.
> 
> Про шарлатанов - коренные тексты тантр утверждают о том, что достижение аннутара-самьяк-самбодхи при должной практике возможно и за более короткий срок. См. жития махасиддхов.
> 
> Про постепенный и не-постепенный путь в Гелуг:
> ...


 Андрей, да не в укор опять же будет сказано, ну приятнее уже примирительнее тон, нет каких-то намёков на исключительность. Но, всё что сейчас для меня постарался написать, спасибо конечно, но я всё это много раз читал. И я не говорю что это есть плохо. Ты мне в свою очередь скажи честно: Ты  цитаты из ННР, вывешенные  Кармапенко прочитал? И вроде бы обещался доказать что практика Ваджрасатвы в нёндро являеться татрической.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Когда в том закрытом Дмитрием треде я говорил о том, что нельзя отрицать "низшие" практики, то это делалось исходя из выше-описанного.


А вы можете сказать кто отрицал "низшие" практики?
Или может кто-нибудь говорил как ВАМ ЛИЧНО нужно практиковать?
[/QUOTE]



> В практики Сарма Махамудры все теже темы присутсвуют - нельзя делать нёндро и все такое (только если ты не учишь этим своих учеников), если ты ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО приступил к практике Махамудры. Поэтому и возникает евро-мифология - что раз так, тои нёндро вообще делать не надо.


Вы хотите сравнить практики Махамудры и Дзогчен?



> Надеюсь я развеял все недомолвки, будут вопросы - обращайтесь, только без флейма - устал я от него.


Так не пишите  :Big Grin: . Вы ведь сами прошли через 2 темы в третью, где мне задали вопрос, не имеющий непосредственного отношения к вашим ответам  :Smilie: .

----------


## Ондрий

> От низших к высшим понимаю - это как от арифметики к высшей математике.
> А от высших к низшим это как? И, главное, с какой целью?
> Поясните!


вот, перенес сюда и прошлого треда:



> Тут идея состоит в том, что бы всего лишь вначале попрбовать, так называемые "высокие практики", к примеру семдзин со слогом пхэт, естественно с наставлениями Учителя. Ну и если видишь что полная беда. Тады вперёд-упал-отжалься.


вот это... я с этим и не спорил, зря думют, что ответы я не читаю и ищу подтвержения только своим идеям  :Wink: .
Пойдет такой пример?

[/quote]В этом случае ни о каком вреде не может быть и речи. А если получил результат практики седзина, то- на предварительные практики дзогчен. Здесь наверное и можно назвать выполнение классического нёндро условно -"вредом".[/quote]
Конечно и тут куру-хунг прав, на мой взгляд. Я бы сказал не "вредом", а беполезностью, когда достиг бОльшего. Тоже самое и в "у нас". Запрещается (внутренее) почтитать изображения будди статуй, если реализовал ВСЮ "программу обучения", это нужно делать только ради учеников, а не ради накопления.

Опять у нас нет противоречий. Откуда они возникают - я чуть выше постарался изложить свои персональные мысли на этот счет.



> Вы хотите сравнить практики Махамудры и Дзогчен?


помилуйте... Да и незачем, я ссылался на текст ЕСДЛ по поводу тождественности этих 2х понятий. Мне хватает такой интерпретации. Если это не так, с вашей точки зрения, изложите, я с интересом почитаю иную точку зрения.





> Вы ведь сами прошли через 2 темы в третью, где мне задали вопрос, не имеющий непосредственного отношения к вашим ответам


чета я торможу - напомните контекст плз.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> (С) из комментариев по стпеням аннутара-йога-тантры.
> 
> Кстати этот механизм применялся не только в буд. тантре, но являлся "штатной процедурой" в до-буддийской Индии - от простого бытового колдовства до чтения гимнов Ригведы. Делать реальным то, что требуется, представляя, как будто бы оно УЖЕ  свершилось - в этом нет никакой тайны, желающие могут почитать мандалы Ригведы и другие тексты этого класса.


Вы говорите о практиках Гелуг или обо всех практиках, включая Дзогчен?

----------


## Ондрий

> Андрей, да не в укор опять же будет сказано, ну приятнее уже примирительнее тон, нет каких-то намёков на исключительность.


Да вроде и том треде также писал - спрашивал. Намеков на исключительнось небыло. Тебе опять показалось, что мой вопрос - это моя надменность.
И подстебоны пошли ей богу не от меня... ну да кто старое помянет, тому пурбой в глаз!  :Smilie: 



> Но, всё что сейчас для меня постарался написать, спасибо конечно, но я всё это много раз читал. И я не говорю что это есть плохо. Ты мне в свою очередь скажи честно: Ты  цитаты из ННР, вывешенные  Кармапенко прочитал? И вроде бы обещался доказать что практика Ваджрасатвы в нёндро являеться татрической.


Цитаты читал. чесслово - потому и пишу, что не между ШКОЛАМИ противоречи, а между ее практиками  :Smilie: .

про Ваджрасаттву я вроде бы полнее некуда написал выше - куда ж еще то? http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...5&postcount=69

----------


## Ондрий

> Но, всё что сейчас для меня постарался написать, спасибо конечно, но я всё это много раз читал.


Читал - молодец. Зачем тогда спрашивал про шарлатанов и 2 года практики союза блаженства и пустоты?  :Wink:  Это же ты и сам знаешь, ЧТО имеется ввиду, раз говоришь, что читал.

Ну если только ради посмеятся, тогда да. Оценил  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> помилуйте... Да и незачем, я ссылался на текст ЕСДЛ по поводу тождественности этих 2х понятий. Мне хватает такой интерпретации. Если это не так, с вашей точки зрения, изложите, я с интересом почитаю иную точку зрения.


Нужно правильно понимать тождественность о которой говорит ЕСДЛ.
Это тождественность в возрении (окончательном воззрении - они идут в одно место). Только идут разными методами. Махамудра постепенно (последовательно - как хотите)  от малого к бОльшему и к ещё большему, и, к той Махамудре которая приведёт в одно место, что и Дзогчен, нет смысла приступать без окончания кьедрим и дзогрим.
В Дзогчен сразу идут к концу.
Была бы полная тождественность - не было бы 2-х разных учений.



> чета я торможу - напомните контекст плз.


 :Big Grin:  
Прошу прощения - я имел в виду, что не вы задали, а мне Дугаров задал.
Но вы всё равно пришли и в эту (3-ю  :Smilie: ) тему продолжить те же беседы.
И говорите, про флейм. Но ведь вы сами пришли.

----------


## Ондрий

Никакого примирения, т.к. небыло никакого *разногласия* ПО ПРАКТИКАМ  :Wink: . Речь я вел либо об их интерпретациях, либо о моих ЛИЧНЫХ сомнениях относительно возможности полноценной практики высоких материй. О чем и привел цитату ЕСДЛ. И тут начался флейм о моей некомпетентности которуя я и не скрывал.  :Wink: 

Надеюсь, что впредь задавние вопрсов и обмен мениями по данному поводу не будут вами рассматриваться как попытка "наезда" с мыслями об "исключительности" кого-то и чего-то.

Пы.Сы. может если не искать врагов, то они и не появятся?

----------


## Грег

> Речь я вел либо об их интерпретациях, либо о моих ЛИЧНЫХ сомнениях относительно возможности полноценной практики высоких материй. О чем и привел цитату ЕСДЛ. И тут начался флейм о моей некомпетентности которуя я и не скрывал. 
> ...
> Надеюсь, что впредь задавние вопрсов и обмен мениями по данному поводу не будут вами рассматриваться как попытка "наезда" с мыслями об "исключительности" кого-то и чего-то.


shubhar, вы только в третьей теме отметили свою некомпетентность.
В остальных постах вы пыталсь учить ДОшников метомам практики, выражая "ЛИЧНЫЕ сомнения относительно возможности полноценной практики высоких материй". Сомневаясь и в словах ДОшников и в словах учителей.
Неудивительно, чот всё перешло во флейм.

----------


## PampKin Head

Подумалось: а вот Будда Шакьямуни как-то вообще без продвинутых и особых практик обошелся. Без спецметодов, без вот этого -=постепенное\непостепенное=-. 

И ладно бы Он. Так туда же и Сараха, и Лингченрепа (из известного).

----------


## Грег

> Подумалось: а вот Будда Шакьямуни как-то вообще без продвинутых и особых практик обошелся. Без спецметодов, без вот этого -=постепенное\непостепенное=-. 
> 
> И ладно бы Он. Так туда же и Сараха, и Лингченрепа (из известного).


Вы практиковали вместе с Шакьямуни?

PampKin Head, кто вам мешает практиковать так, как вы считаете нужным?
Вас заставляют всё бросить и практиковать методами, которые вы не считаете правильными?
Или вы переживаете, что ДОшники сбивают  своими неправильными методами остальных?
Извините, что я пытаюсь представить содержимое вашей головы. Но ведь вы же не поясняете ваших коанов. Никогда не поймёшь - то ли вы иронизируете, от ли просто мысли вслух...

----------


## Ондрий

> shubhar, вы только в третьей теме отметили свою некомпетентность.
> В остальных постах вы пыталсь учить ДОшников метомам практики, выражая "ЛИЧНЫT сомнения относительно возможности полноценной практики высоких материй". Сомневаясь и в словах ДОшников и в словах учителей.
> Неудивительно, чот всё перешло во флейм.


Сомневаться не порок - учить я никого не учил, а писал примеры и задавал вопросы. (задавание вопросов - есть косвенный признак незнания вопрощающего, не находите?  :Wink: )

Странно, что чьи-то сомнения словах неких учников и неких учителей могут вызвать у оппонента такую бурю негатива. 

Смоневайтесь на здоровье в словах гелугпинских лам, это никак не будет поводом оценивать оппонента в терминах "дурак"... и "дол...б", как это было в том треде.

Впрочем, следственный эксперимент считаю исчерпаным для дальнейших изысканий.  А то тому пурбой в глаз  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Подумалось: а вот Будда Шакьямуни как-то вообще без продвинутых и особых практик обошелся. Без спецметодов, без вот этого -=постепенное\непостепенное=-.


А говорят, Будда Шакьямуни сам все эти практики и спецметоды дал.  :Smilie:  Врут?

----------


## PampKin Head

> PampKin Head, кто вам мешает практиковать так, как вы считаете нужным?
> Вас заставляют всё бросить и практиковать методами, которые вы не считаете правильными?
> Или вы переживаете, что ДОшники сбивают своими неправильными методами остальных?
> Извините, что я пытаюсь представить содержимое вашей головы. Но ведь вы же не поясняете ваших коанов. Никогда не поймёшь - то ли вы иронизируете, от ли просто мысли вслух...


Я так понимаю, что вы практиковали с Ганрабом Дордже. )

Еще один коан: как проявляют себя 90%, о которых говорил ННР?

P.S. А для меня мой Гуру - Будда Шакьямуни.

P.S.S. Не сочтите, люди добрыя, за наглость, но...

*Все, кто участвует в дискуссии от ДО*... Вы себя к 10% относите или к 90%?
/me уже приготовил хадак и готов елозить на пузе пред 10% процентами...

----------


## PampKin Head

> А говорят, Будда Шакьямуни сам все эти практики и спецметоды дал.  Врут?


Врут. Их ему Аннутара-Самьяк-Самбодхи передать велел!

----------


## Грег

> Сомневаться не порок - учить я никого не учил, а писал примеры и задавал вопросы. (задавание вопросов - есть косвенный признак незнания вопрощающего, не находите? )


Потому и отвечаю вам до сих пор.
Жаль только, что вы так долго никого не слышали. 



> Странно, что чьи-то сомнения словах неких учников и неких учителей могут вызвать у оппонента такую бурю негатива.


Слишком долго продолжались эти сомнения - 3 длиннющие темы, пропадает желание отвечать, если тебя не слушают.



> Смоневайтесь на здоровье в словах гелугпинских лам, это никак не будет поводом оценивать оппонента в терминах "дурак"... и "дол...б", как это было в том треде.


У меня нет причин ни в чём сомневаться.  Буду сомневаться только если они будут мне говорить, что мне нужно бросить то, чот я выбрал и заниматься тем, что они мне могут дать  :Smilie: .

----------


## Грег

> Я так понимаю, что вы практиковали с Ганрабом Дордже. )


Я не говорил чем обошёлся Ганраб Дордже - может и практиковал, но не помню (похоже что нет.).



> Еще один коан: как проявляют себя 90%, о которых говорил ННР?


Мне достаточно остальных 10%. А вы размышляйте о том как влияют на вашу практику 90%.



> P.S. А для меня мой Гуру - Будда Шакьямуни.


Не возбраняется...

----------


## Грег

> Врут. Их ему Аннутара-Самьяк-Самбодхи передать велел!


Ну врут, так врут...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Мне достаточно остальных 10%. А вы размышляйте о 90%.



Дык, такова судьба Бодхисаттвы. А 10% сами о себе позаботятся.  :Wink: 

Еще раз:

Уважаемые ригповеды! Вы в десятке?! Или Ринпоче что-то другое имел в виду? Возможна аргументация цитатами.

----------


## Грег

> Дык, такова судьба Бодхисаттвы. А 10% сами о себе позаботятся.


Поздравляю!

----------


## Ондрий

> *Все, кто участвует в дискуссии от ДО*... Вы себя к 10% относите или к 90%?
> /me уже приготовил хадак и готов елозить на пузе пред 10% процентами...


а кто из них кто?

Если я о себе - то к дуракам. Был бы умный - жил бы Девачене.

----------


## Грег

> Все, кто участвует в дискуссии от ДО... Вы себя к 10% относите или к 90%?
> /me уже приготовил хадак и готов елозить на пузе пред 10% процентами...


Можете начинать елозить...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ещё бы знать что это такое.


>>Мне достаточно остальных 10%. А вы размышляйте о том как влияют на вашу практику 90%.

А вы какие 10 процетов имели в виду?

http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...&postcount=136

----------


## Грег

> >>Мне достаточно остальных 10%. А вы размышляйте о том как влияют на вашу практику 90%.
> 
> А вы какие 10 процетов имели в виду?
> 
> http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...&postcount=136


я потом понял о какой десятке идёт речь - туповат я несколько...

----------


## Грег

> А вы какие 10 процетов имели в виду?


Те, которые остались от ваших 90-та.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Те, которые остались от ваших 90-та.


Очень содержательно.

Давайте обсудим лучше зажигательность дисскуссий о Ригпа в свете высказывания ННР о 10\90...

Если вы в 90, то смысла всё это (зажигательные километровые цитирования)  не имеет. Получается эдакий цитатник Мао варианта 21 век.

Если в десятке - тогда занятие не лишено смысла.

----------


## Грег

> Очень содержательно.
> 
> Давайте обсудим лучше зажигательность дисскуссий о Ригпа в свете высказывания ННР о 10\90...
> 
> Если вы в 90, то смысла всё это (зажигательные километровые цитирования)  не имеет. Получается эдакий цитатник Мао варианта 21 век.
> 
> Если в десятке - тогда занятие не лишено смысла.


Если принять вашу точку зрения (может и не ваша), что 90% - это потерянные люди, то вы правы, с этим не поспоришь.

Моё мнение, конечно, значения может и не иметь, но я с вами в этом не согласился бы.

----------


## Грег

> Если вы в 90, то смысла всё это (зажигательные километровые цитирования)  не имеет.


А вы проверьте.

----------


## Won Soeng

Не важно, проплывете вы 10% реки, или 90%. Все равно вы утонете. Нужно проплыть 100%  :Smilie: 
От чего хоть проценты-то считаем? И - КТО считает?
А какой смысл имеют зажигательные цитирования в ЛЮБОМ случае?

----------


## Грег

> Не важно, проплывете вы 10% реки, или 90%. Все равно вы утонете. Нужно проплыть 100% 
> От чего хоть проценты-то считаем? И - КТО считает?
> А какой смысл имеют зажигательные цитирования в ЛЮБОМ случае?


Ok, поясню.
Есть мнение, что 90%  посетителей ритритов ННР или даже считающих его своим учителем не понимают ничего из того, что он говорит.
Есть другое мнение (выдведенное из 1-го), что, раз есть эти 90%, то вся эта затея с попыткой донести учение ничего не стоит.
Или, раз 90% ничего не понимают, то и остальные 10% скорее всего тоже не понимают.
Есть так же мнение, что большая часть, пусть даже не 100%, считают, что понимают (хотя понимающих всего 10%, см. первое мнение).
Ещё есть мнение (у отдельных индивидуумов), что они сами (эти индивидуумы) в самом деле не понимают того, что говорит Ринпоче. Поэтому, они считают, что раз они не смогли понять, то и те, кто говорит, что смог, обманывают себя.


Вкратце...

----------


## PampKin Head

1. Не мнение, а высказывание ННР.

2. 90 - не потерянные люди, а те, кто не распознали Ригпа. Посему их слова о сем предмете - лишь пересказы слепого от рождения о том, как выглядит слон.

3. Понимая, что ты  - в 90%,  просто смотришь на свою ситуацию и применяешь вторичные методы, чтобы развить способности, накопить заслуги, очистить ум и стать способным к актуальному распознаванию. Это честно и это соответствует тому, чему учит Ринпоче.

----------


## Грег

> 1. Не мнение, а высказывание ННР.


Не суть...



> 2. 90 - не потерянные люди, а те, кто не распознали Ригпа. Посему их слова о сем предмете - лишь пересказы слепого от рождения о том, как выглядит слон.


Проверьте!



> 3. Понимая, что ты  - в 90%,  просто смотришь на свою ситуацию и применяешь вторичные методы, чтобы развить способности, накопить заслуги, очистить ум и стать способным к актуальному распознаванию. Это честно и это соответствует тому, чему учит Ринпоче.


Т.е. уходим и занимаемся другим? Т.е в учени, даваемом Ринпоче нам не хватает каких-то методов?
Этому учит Ринпоче?

----------


## Won Soeng

Разве учение дается не ради тех, кто не понимает?

----------


## Бхусуку

Да какая разница, сколько процентов тех или других? Кто тебе мешает распознать ригпа и идти непостепенным путём? О чём споры?
Споры затевают те, кто: 
а) не понимает предмет спора, 
б) не распознал ригпа, а значимым-то быть хочется, 
в) пугается слов "непостепенный путь" и "за пределами причины и следствия" и т.д.

Ребята, да практикуйте на здоровье, кто Вам мешает-то? Кто лезет в Вашу традицию? Напомнить, может, анекдот про Неуловимого Джо?

----------


## Грег

> ...
> 3. Понимая, что ты  - в 90%, .


Как проявляется понимание, что ты в 90%?
Что на этот счёт говорит Ринпоче?
И, что Ринпоче рекомендует делать, если произошло это понимание?

----------


## Грег

> Разве учение дается не ради тех, кто не понимает?


Некоторые считают, что для тех кто изначально понимает.

----------


## Бхусуку

> Разве учение дается не ради тех, кто не понимает?


Нет. Сначала оно даётся для тех, кто понимает. Затем для тех, кто понимает поменьше. И т.д.... А в самом конце оно даётся для особо тупых... Более того, что этим особо тупым даётся специальное учение, т.к. случайные люди в Дзогчен не приходят. И все эти люди получают передачу, ведущую к реализации. И все эти люди - Сангха, со взаимоуважением друг к другу. Это классический путь передачи учения Дзогчен.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Некоторые считают, что для тех кто изначально понимает.


Если не слишком затрудняю, скажите еще - а кто те, кто не понимает изначально?

----------


## Бхусуку

> Если не слишком затрудняю, скажите еще - а кто те, кто не понимает изначально?


Тем, кто не понимает изначально, ставят на голову бумпу, дают красный защитный шнурок, иногда тодрол. Иногда им дают имена  и начитывают на чётки. Это всё, что можно для них сделать.
Прошу прощения, что ответил на вопрос, заданный Сергею Ракитину.

----------


## Грег

> Если не слишком затрудняю, скажите еще - а кто те, кто не понимает изначально?


Дзогчен считается непостепенным методом. Дзен тоже, но там непостепенность в другом.
В Дзогчене ученику сразу показывают проблеск изначального состояния - Ригпа. Как будто включают на мгновение свет в тёмной комнате и вы видите (на мгновение) то, что в этой комнате скрывается - и вы уже знаете, как это выглядит. Но не каждый может с первого раза разглядеть это скрывающееся во тьме, либо он видит очень много разных "ЭТО" и не может понять что же выбрать. Дополнительными практиками, мы узнаём как выглядит то, что мы ищем из всего скопища того, что мы увидели.
И те и те - не понимают изначально, просто у них разный период узнавания.
Некоторые, назовём их - нетерпеливые, ожидают, что после показа они, вероятно, сразу просветлеют, а когда этого не получается, зачисляют себя в 90% непонимающих и уходят.
А те, кто понимает изначально - вероятно те, кто и  так уже знает, без всякого показа.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Всвязи с некоторыми поднятыми тут вопросами.

1. Вера или неверие в бога-творца не более и не менее влияют на практику дзогчен, чем вера или неверие в то, что в соседний ларек завтра завезут неразбавленное пиво.

2. В то время, когда Падмасамбхава пришел в Тибет, среди всех тибетцев было человека два-три, которые практиковали дзогчен в традиции Шанг-Шунг Ньенгьюд. Как и почти все тибетцы того времени эти пара-тройка практиков дзогчен одновременно были бонцами. То, что они были бонцами, никаким образом не влияло на их практику дзогчен, точно также, как на выполнение практики дзогчен Гуру Падмасамбхавой никаким образом не влиял тот факт, что он был буддистом. Остальные бонцы-тибетцы скорее всего даже не догадывались о том, что существует такая штука "дзогчен", и уж точно не практиковали, потому что это учение обычно передавалось в те времена только одному ученику. Поэтому в том боне, с которым столкнулся Падмасамбхава, по большому счету дзогчен не было, поскольку пара-тройка тайных йогинов не в счет. Есть куча разных вещей, которые называются одним и тем же словом "бон" и не надо их всех путать между собой.

3. Гараб Дордже не был первым учителем дзогчен в этом мире. Персоналии его предшественников перечислены в тантрах дзогчен упадеши. Шенраба Миво среди них нет, но это не означает, что он не передавал знание дзогчен. Примерно до девятого века это были разные линии, но потом они начали смешиваться. С того же времени учение дзогчен начало широко распространяться и среди бонцев, и среди буддистов. Мастера дзогчен есть и среди тех, кто называет себя буддистами, и среди тех, кто называет себя бонцами, и среди тех, кто никак себя не называет.

4. Гуру Падмасамбхава учил дзогчен. См. Упадеша "Ожерелье воззрений" из Нингма Кама.

5. Практикам дзогчен совершенно по дамару, считает их кто-то буддистами или не считает. Практики дзогчен не принимают всерьез даже свои собственные мысли, тем более, их мало волнуют мысли чужие.  :Smilie:

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Я окончательно перестал что-либо понимать. Оказывается, можно веровать в Бога-творца, и успешно практиковать Дзогчен. При этом не приняв прибежища в Будде, вряд ли можно рассчитывать на удовлетворительный результат практики на БВЖС.

Чудеса искусственного ума. Пойду ум постираю. Ом бензо сато самая...

----------


## Грег

> Я окончательно перестал что-либо понимать. Оказывается, можно веровать в Бога-творца, и успешно практиковать Дзогчен. При этом не приняв прибежища в Будде, вряд ли можно рассчитывать на удовлетворительный результат практики на БВЖС.
> 
> Чудеса искусственного ума. Пойду ум постираю. Ом бензо сато самая...


Вы как были в плену собственных понятий и установок и собственного понимания касательно обсуждаемого предмета, так и остались.
Вы как не понимали, так и сейчас не понимаете - ни больше понимаете, ни меньше. Ничего не изменилось.
Всё, что вас путает, уже говорилось на протяжении 3-х длиннющих тем.  :Smilie:

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Сергей, не спешите с выводами.

Все вопросы, которые я задавал здесь, естественно возникают из обнаруженных логических противоречий. Вместо того, чтобы спешить со своими оценками моего понимания, вам лучше бы попробовать их разрешить. Если у вас нет желания это делать, или же если эти вопросы невозможно объяснить невербально, так и напишите.

Не нужно пытаться аппелировать к постижению, переживаниям, и личной практике, когда идет разговор на уровне понятий, логических объяснений и обоснований.

Всем доброго дня  :Smilie:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

После разъяснений Игоря Берхина стало немного понятнее. 

Думаю, величайшая заслуга Падмасамбхавы в том, что он встроил бриллиант учения дзогчен в оправу буддизма, пришедшего из Индии. Но так как учение само по себе не имеет границ, следовательно, может присутствовать в любых культурных традициях, религиях и т.д.

Вопрос о нёндро снимается с повестки дня. Всё же, некоторым членам ДО не помешает сделать нёндро хотя бы раз.  :Wink:   :Smilie:

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> Всвязи с некоторыми поднятыми тут вопросами.
> 
> 1. Вера или неверие в бога-творца не более и не менее влияют на практику дзогчен, чем вера или неверие в то, что в соседний ларек завтра завезут неразбавленное пиво.


Приветствую,

Увы, от своих учителей, например, Патрула Ринпоче, я слышал противоположное. Невозможно изучать и практиковать дзогчен, не обладая буддийским воззрением о пустоте и взаимозависимом возникновении.
Мой скромный опыт говорит о том же самом.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> и взаимозависимом возникновении.
> Мой скромный опыт говорит о том же самом.


Пэма, но вроде бы Дзогчен - за пределами причин и следствий?

----------


## Legba

> В то время, когда Падмасамбхава пришел в Тибет, среди всех тибетцев было человека два-три, которые практиковали дзогчен в традиции Шанг-Шунг Ньенгьюд. Как и почти все тибетцы того времени эти пара-тройка практиков дзогчен одновременно были бонцами. То, что они были бонцами, никаким образом не влияло на их практику дзогчен, точно также, как на выполнение практики дзогчен Гуру Падмасамбхавой никаким образом не влиял тот факт, что он был буддистом. Остальные бонцы-тибетцы скорее всего даже не догадывались о том, что существует такая штука "дзогчен", и уж точно не практиковали, потому что это учение обычно передавалось в те времена только одному ученику. Поэтому в том боне, с которым столкнулся Падмасамбхава, по большому счету дзогчен не было, поскольку пара-тройка тайных йогинов не в счет. Есть куча разных вещей, которые называются одним и тем же словом "бон" и не надо их всех путать между собой.


Игорь, а можно не так категорично? Я понимаю, что все, кроме ДО "идут не в ногу". Но данная версия не является ни буддийской (где Бон - чернуха в чистом виде), ни бонской (где Падмасамбхава - сын бонского ламы), ни объективно исторической (единого мнения ученых не существует, но таких утверждений даже Рейнольдс не делает). Я понимаю, что Вы отрастили под собой кафедру ( к чему приложили  немало усилий) и теперь с нее вещаете. Но может, все таки, ставить хоть какое ИМХО?!

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Если у вас нет желания это делать, или же если эти вопросы невозможно объяснить невербально, так и напишите.


Почему же, я всё ещё готов это сделать  :Smilie: . Хоть и работать надо. Если моё мнение, хоть каким-то образом сможет вам помочь, я готов.  А то, вдруг я в тех 90%  :Smilie: , и, мои километровые цитирования не имеют никакой основы?
Только подустал немного, в 3-й теме писать всё то же самое  :Smilie: .



> Не нужно пытаться аппелировать к постижению, переживаниям, и личной практике, когда идет разговор на уровне понятий, логических объяснений и обоснований.


А где они, логические объяснения?
Вы только что заметили, что есть логические противоречия.
Думаете, что они исчезнут, если продолжать логические исследования?

----------


## куру хунг

> , но таких утверждений даже Рейнольдс не делает).!


 Легба, ННР помимо всеге прочего ,ещё и  говоря европейским языком и великий учёный по истории и культуре древнего Тибета, и больше 30 лет преподавал в Неаполитансм универе. Так что сравнение его познаний истории Тибета ни в какое сравнение не могут идти с "даже Рейнольдсом", и даже с 10 Рейнольдсами (я знаю кто такой Рейнольдс). И Берхин я думаю не отсебятину гонит, у него есть куда более серьёзные обоснования, для подобных утверждений , а именно исторические исследования ННР. Признаные насколко я понимаю и европейской наукой. 
 Хотя ты всё это наверное знаешь, это я для неосведомлённых

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Почему же, я всё ещё готов это сделать . Хоть и работать надо.


Я никуда не спешу, можете ответить когда будете свободны. Мне непонятно, как христианин, верующий в Бога-творца, может практиковать Дзогчен и продолжать быть христианином по вере.  Уллу заметила, что прибежище в Будде является необходимым для достижения результатов практики. Но ведь принимая прибежище в Будде, христианин перестает быть таковым.

Возможно, это всего лишь логические инсинуации, и есть более глубокое объяснение - я готов его выслушать.

На всякий случай замечу, что у меня нет никакого недоверия к Намкаю Норбу, просто некоторые вещи мне не до конца понятны, даже из тех, что не требуют постижения на собственном опыте. Одна из них - мотивация практикующего Дзогчен вне рамок махаяны, и еще сама возможность практики Дзогчен для небуддистов. Бон в этом случае является, судя по всему, исключением, так как имеет фактически те же взгляды и цели, что и буддизм. 




> А где они, логические объяснения?
> Вы только что заметили, что есть логические противоречия.
> Думаете, что они исчезнут, если продолжать логические исследования?


Да в том-то и дело, что объяснений я пока не увидел, а противоречия обозначил. И опять же, если вы считаете, что для понимания вышеуказанных вопросов необходимо оставить логику и применять практику, так и скажите. Хотя честно говоря, я не понимаю, что там такого, чего нельзя объяснить логически.

----------


## куру хунг

> Одна из них - мотивация практикующего Дзогчен вне рамок махаяны, .


 Вот это вот , откуда вы это взяли?

----------


## Грег

> Я никуда не спешу, можете ответить когда будете свободны. Мне непонятно, как христианин, верующий в Бога-творца, может практиковать Дзогчен и продолжать быть христианином по вере.  Уллу заметила, что прибежище в Будде является необходимым для достижения результатов практики. Но ведь принимая прибежище в Будде, христианин перестает быть таковым.


1. Я вам уже говорил о формальном прибежище и фактическом. Писать заново?

Повторюсь - Дзогчен в наше время даётся в рамках буддизма, поэтому, он оперирует буддийскими понятиями. Прибежище - оно в практике, принято решение следовать практике, значит принял прибежище.
А в тантрийском прибежище не упоминается Будда.

2. Дзогчен говорит, что быть практиком Дзогчена - это не значит чего-то менять. Считаете, что христианин - нет проблем, считайте. В Дзогчене нет ни понятий о Боге, ни понятий об его отсутствии.



> На всякий случай замечу, что у меня нет никакого недоверия к Намкаю Норбу, просто некоторые вещи мне не до конца понятны, даже из тех, что не требуют постижения на собственном опыте. Одна из них - мотивация практикующего Дзогчен вне рамок махаяны, и еще сама возможность практики Дзогчен для небуддистов. Бон в этом случае является, судя по всему, исключением, так как имеет фактически те же взгляды и цели, что и буддизм.


Ваша ошибка, ИМХО, в том, что вы пытаетесь всё встроит в какую-то свою систему и всё разложить по полочкам - вот ЗДЕСЬ - буддисты, а ЗДЕСЬ - христиане, а там - Бонцы и т.д. А самое лучшее - это буддизм.
Попытайтесь выйти за пределы этой схемы. Вот это я действительно не знаю как объяснить.



> Да в том-то и дело, что объяснений я пока не увидел, а противоречия обозначил. И опять же, если вы считаете, что для понимания вышеуказанных вопросов необходимо оставить логику и применять практику, так и скажите.


Говорил уже. ННР говорит, Тензин Вангьял говорит и др. И существует в этой теме цитата Dima Sab из Тензина Вангьяла, из которой я процитировал нужное в данном случае. Только поищите сами, всё уже написано - у меня трафик ограничен.



> Хотя честно говоря, я не понимаю, что там такого, чего нельзя объяснить логически.


Вкус сахара.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Мне непонятно, как христианин, верующий в Бога-творца, может практиковать Дзогчен и продолжать быть христианином по вере. Уллу заметила, что прибежище в Будде является необходимым для достижения результатов практики. Но ведь принимая прибежище в Будде, христианин перестает быть таковым.


Zodpa, никаких противоречий. 

Игорь Берхин ясно дал понять, что дзогчен вне религиозных рамок. Однако, доктринально лучше всего он согласуется именно с буддийской дхармой. Поэтому Падмасамбхаве удалось относительно легко привить росток учений дзогчен на дереве буддийского учения и бонской традиции. 

Теперь, допустим, человек в силу кармы родился и вырос в стране с христианской или даже мусульманской исторической традицией. Естественно, он унаследует менталитет и традиции этой культурной среды. Но в силу опять же кармической связи человек может встретить учителя дзогчен и тогда... 

по мере того как он будет распознавать в себе изначальное состояние, постепенно он сможет легко избавиться от заблуждений и ограничений той идеологической среды, в которой вырос. 

Voila!

----------


## Граакль

А мне вот интересно, с какой ступени реализации практика Дзогчен можно указывать на ошибки других?

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Вот это вот , откуда вы это взяли?


Я не прав? Дзогчен практикуется в рамках Махаяны?

----------


## ullu

Zodpa, просто практика это не единовременный акт, а процесс.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Сергей.

>>Повторюсь - Дзогчен в наше время даётся в рамках буддизма, поэтому, он оперирует буддийскими понятиями. Прибежище - оно в практике, принято решение следовать практике, значит принял прибежище.

Я не понимаю, как при этом можно оставаться христианином. Принять прибежище в изначальном состоянии, и продолжать следовать ложным воззрениям.

>>А в тантрийском прибежище не упоминается Будда.

А Гуру - некто отличный от него? Мы же с вами в суть смотрим, не правда ли?
Такое прибежище моментально прекращает христианина.

>>2. Дзогчен говорит, что быть практиком Дзогчена - это не значит чего-то менять. Считаете, что христианин - нет проблем, считайте. В Дзогчене нет ни понятий о Боге, ни понятий об его отсутствии.

Ложные взгляды тоже оставляют, как есть? Сомневаюсь.

>>Вкус сахара

Я не вижу в своих вопросах ничего, на что нельзя было бы ответить логически.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Игорь Берхин ясно дал понять, что дзогчен вне религиозных рамок. Однако, доктринально лучше всего он согласуется именно с буддийской дхармой.


Состояние Дзогчен - за пределами. Учение Дзогчен....?
Что значит "лучше всего согласуется"?

Если мусульманин будет следовать иному учению, какой он после этого будет мусульманин? Я что, совершенно непонятно выражаю свои мысли?  :Confused:  

И куда христианин/мусульманин денет свои ложные взгляды, когда познает ригпа?

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Zodpa, просто практика это не единовременный акт, а процесс.


К чему это вы написали, Ullu?

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Состояние Дзогчен - за пределами. Учение Дзогчен....?
> Что значит "лучше всего согласуется"?


Это значит, что и то, и то запечатано четырьмя печатями. И там, и там присутствует учение о пустотности явлений и ума.




> Если мусульманин будет следовать иному учению, какой он после этого будет мусульманин? Я что, совершенно непонятно выражаю свои мысли?


Мусульманину, конечно, труднее будет понять и принять учение вне понятий и ограничений. Но нет ничего невозможного.




> И куда христианин/мусульманин денет свои ложные взгляды, когда познает ригпа?


Со временем они отпадут как шелуха.

----------


## Legba

> Легба, ННР помимо всеге прочего ,ещё и  говоря европейским языком и великий учёный по истории и культуре древнего Тибета, и больше 30 лет преподавал в Неаполитансм универе. Так что сравнение его познаний истории Тибета ни в какое сравнение не могут идти с "даже Рейнольдсом", и даже с 10 Рейнольдсами (я знаю кто такой Рейнольдс). И Берхин я думаю не отсебятину гонит, у него есть куда более серьёзные обоснования, для подобных утверждений , а именно исторические исследования ННР. Признаные насколко я понимаю и европейской наукой. 
>  Хотя ты всё это наверное знаешь, это я для неосведомлённых


Такс...
1. Хорошо, если это мнение ННР, Игорь мог дать себе труд сослаться на него, как это принято в научном мире, да и в мире буддийской схоластики.
2. Я бы поостерегся рассуждать о рейтинге ННР в ученом мире. Вы не знаете, и я не знаю. Преподавание - не показатель, сам 10 лет преподаю, но это вовсе не свидетельство полноты моей компетенции.
3. Исследования ННР строятся на том же фактологическом материале, что и исследования Рейнольдса (откель другому-то взяться?). Если их выводы различаются, то нет никаких причин, кроме сугубо мистических, ставить мнение одного специалиста выше мнения другого.

----------


## Legba

> И куда христианин/мусульманин денет свои ложные взгляды, когда познает ригпа?


Ни один правоверный мусульманин или христианин не станет практиковать Дзогчен, буддизм или бон. С его точки зрения, это если не сатанизм, то напрасная трата времени. Что Аллах мало практик передал, что ли?  :Smilie:  
Да по сравнению с пятиразвым намазом или хаджем формальная практика большинства из нас нервно курит. Про обрезание я и вовсе молчу - это же какое Отречение надо развить :Embarrassment:  !!!

----------


## Грег

> А мне вот интересно, с какой ступени реализации практика Дзогчен можно указывать на ошибки других?


Если вы обо мне, то я имел в виду ошибки понимания того предмета, о котором автор спрашивает.
Но если у него неошибочное понимание, тогда к чему вопросы?

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Ни один правоверный мусульманин или христианин не станет практиковать Дзогчен, буддизм или бон.


От страны происхождения многое зависит. Одно дело если это афганский талиб, иранский вакхаббит-шахид, и совсем другое - мирный россиянин татарского происхождения .  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> От страны происхождения многое зависит. Одно дело если это афганский талиб, иранский вакхаббит-шахид, и совсем другое - мирный россиянин татарского происхождения .


Когда говорят о том, что человек может оставаться христианином\мусульманином, то имеют в виду не реальных христиан\мусульман, а индивидуумов-агностиков христианской\мусульманской направленности. Так называемых бытовых, кому достаточно культовой состовляющей этих учений в их жизни. 

Типо, считаю себя христианином и все. А Бог - это дед такой на облаке, которого космонавты почему то увидеть не могут. Вот на таких неопределившихся это все и расчитано.

+ в тибетской версии Дхармы Будд есть пункт №10 о цеплянии за ложные Воззрения.

----------


## Грег

[QUOTE=Zodpa Tharchin]...
Я не понимаю, как при этом можно оставаться христианином. Принять прибежище в изначальном состоянии, и продолжать следовать ложным воззрениям.
[QUOTE]
Почитайте отцов церкви, говорящих о сути учения, посидите в монастыре несколько лет, и почитайте в библиотеках книги отцов церкви, достигших многого. Ведь, я думаю, такой принцип изучения сути в буддизме? - ритриты, практика, изучение коренных текстов и пр. Так почему бы не применить такой опыт не только к буддизму? Или мы заранее считаем, что ничего в других учения быть не может?



> А Гуру - некто отличный от него? Мы же с вами в суть смотрим, не правда ли?
> Такое прибежище моментально прекращает христианина.


Вот вы говорите, что смотрите в суть, а вы уверены, что можете посмотреть в суть других учений? В суть христианства, к примеру? Или суть этого учения полностью выражена воззрения извесного дьякона? Я, например, не могу этого сказать.



> Ложные взгляды тоже оставляют, как есть? Сомневаюсь.


Вы очень привязаны к понятиям ложно/истинно, христианин/буддист и т.д.
В Дзогчене нет понятий об истинном и ложном. Потому о нём и говорится  -за пределами воззрений



> Я не вижу в своих вопросах ничего, на что нельзя было бы ответить логически.


Поэтому вам и ответ не виден.

И не на все вопросы можно дать краткий логический ответ. Многие вопросы затрагивают тучу связанных вопросов, которые вам не видны.
Либо на них вевозможно ответить ни да/нет, ни  не-да/не-нет.
А вы требуете однозначного ответа.

Вы можете мне рассказать о вкусе сахара так, чтобы я окончательно понял и утвердился в его вкусе?

----------


## Legba

> Вот на таких неопределившихся это все и расчитано.


Правильно, так их.
И вообще, единственная верная религия  - voodoo!

----------


## Грег

> Когда говорят о том, что человек может оставаться христианином\мусульманином, то имеют в виду не реальных христиан\мусульман, а индивидуумов-агностиков христианской\мусульманской направленности. Так называемых бытовых, кому достаточно культовой состовляющей этих учений в их жизни. 
> 
> Типо, считаю себя христианином и все. А Бог - это дед такой на облаке, которого космонавты почему то увидеть не могут. Вот на таких неопределившихся это все и расчитано.
> 
> + в тибетской версии Дхармы Будд есть пункт №10 о цеплянии за ложные Воззрения.


После таких ответов у меня вообще руки опускаюся и желание отвечать на какие-либо вопросы пропадает.
Надоело.
Беседуйте сами о своих воззрения...

----------


## PampKin Head

> После таких ответов у меня вообще руки опускаюся и желание отвечать на какие-либо вопросы пропадает.
> Надоело.
> Беседуйте сами о своих воззрения...


А у нас тут клуб "90%". Нас пока на высокое не тянет.

Отцов церкви читал. Добротолюбие люблю (только бы Кармапенко не затоптал). Не думаю, что это - одно и тоже...

Ужо лучше останусь кастанедобуддистом. (Вот уж у кого все очень похоже!)




> Правильно, так их.
> И вообще, единственная верная религия  - voodoo!


)

А можно быть вуду и ... ?

----------


## Грег

> От страны происхождения многое зависит. Одно дело если это афганский талиб, иранский вакхаббит-шахид, и совсем другое - мирный россиянин татарского происхождения .


А вот похоже, что нет никакой разницы - есть вакхабиты и дьякон Кураев и они очень отчётливо и однозначно выражают суть учений которым следуют - авраамизм.
Более ничего в других учения нет и быть не может!
Поэтому Дзогчен - это только буддизм, и без буддийских понятий и определений он никуда!
Так же в Дзогчене нет никаого непостепенного пути, - всё то же самое, что и в других буддийских традициях.
А ДО - это вообще паразитирующая на имени Римпоче организация.

----------


## Грег

> А у нас тут клуб "90%". Нас пока на высокое не тянет.


Это ваши проблемы...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Это ваши проблемы...


Наши проблемы - шнурочек покрасифше, да бумпу на голову полегче. И чтоб глупая старуха, сидящая рядом, не было уж слишком стара!

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Поэтому Дзогчен - это только буддизм, и без буддийских он никуда!


Нет, Сергей. Дзогчен - самодостаточное учение и присутствует не только в нашей солнечной системе или измерении. Это Падмасамбхава включил дзогчен в буддийское учение. Дзогчен можно практиковать и вне буддийской традиции. Вы разве ещё не поняли?

----------


## Грег

> Нет, Сергей. Дзогчен - самодостаточное учение и присутствует не только в нашей солнечной системе или измерении. Это Падмасамбхава включил дзогчен в буддийское учение. Дзогчен можно практиковать и вне буддийской традиции. Вы разве ещё не поняли?


Вот с Pampkin Head и Legba можете и поспорить об этом.

----------


## куру хунг

> Про обрезание я и вовсе молчу - это же какое Отречение надо развить !!!


 Да к тому же в предыдущей жизни, так как делаеться оно сразу после рождения, в несознательно ещёсостоянии.  :EEK!:  Скорее всего это карма неудачных практиков пути отречения.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Так что практика Сутры выходит весьма опасная штука. Неслучайло этот путь у меня вызывал необьяснимые опасения. :Big Grin:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вот с Pampkin Head и Legba можете и поспорить об этом.


А о чем спорить то? Любое "вне границ и рамок" заканчивается границами и рамками в мире относительного ума. Просто дайте срок.  А Дзогчен - не объект относительного ума. 

Базаров нет, что Три Завета исчерпывают все. )

----------


## куру хунг

> Нет, Сергей. Дзогчен - самодостаточное учение и присутствует не только в нашей солнечной системе или измерении. Это Падмасамбхава включил дзогчен в буддийское учение. Дзогчен можно практиковать и вне буддийской традиции. Вы разве ещё не поняли?


 Дима харо ахинею нести, вчера обещался матчастью заняться.
 И без тебя здесь свои ещё в незапямятные времена на БФ накосорезили, до сих пор никак не разгребёться.

----------


## Вао

> Нет, Сергей. Дзогчен - самодостаточное учение и присутствует не только в нашей солнечной системе или измерении


Если Дзогчен самодостаточное учение, то что входит в практику Дзогчен?

----------


## Щераб Вангчук

Одна из них - мотивация практикующего Дзогчен вне рамок махаяны, и еще сама возможность практики Дзогчен для небуддистов.

Вообще-то я немножечко изучал Буддизм. Мне были дарованы драгоценные Учения. 
Утверждаю, что пределов, рамок махаяны не существует, даже если предположить обратное, из этого логически следует невозможность достижения Непревзойденного Просветления на благо ВСЕХ живых существ.
Следовательно, речь идет о терминологии, коя в каждом учении своя , так?
Как сказал ЕС Кьбдже Цетрул Римпоче, не дословно,...:
Есть несколько способов передавать Учение,
можно совсем беззнаково,
если это трудно для понимания,
тогда с минимумом символов, 
если это тоже сложно тогда более развернуто,
и ,..., послностью развернутый способ передачи.
Все способы полностью передают Знание, полностью совершенны и не лучше и не хуже друг друга.
Но поскольку ВЫ ПРОСИТЕ ПЕРЕДАТЬ ИМЕННО ЭТО УЧЕНИЕ, Я ВАМ ЕГО ПЕРЕДАЮ ТАК!


Всем- всем много много самого мудрого, да блаженного!

----------


## PampKin Head

А интересно бы звучало из уст Будды Шакьямуни:

- А вы, пришедшие ко мне брахманы; выслушавшие Дхарму, совершенную в начале, середине, и конце; принявшие Прибежище в Трех Драгоценностях... можете продолжать верить в Кришну... Поклоняться Шиве... приносить жертвы Кали... изучать мимансу... Потому что истинная Дхарма Будд Трех времен и десяти направлений вне каких либо ограничений ума, религий, рас и каст! А про Татхагату вообще ничего сказать невозможно...

P.s. А если ты такой безграничный, то зачем тебе христианство?

P.s.s. "Широк русский человек, надо бы сузить"(с) Достоевский.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Или мы заранее считаем, что ничего в других учения быть не может?


Я следую Дхарме Будды, словам своих учителей и не вижу, чтобы иные религии вели к освобождению. Только непонятно, зачем вы на это съехали. 




> Вот вы говорите, что смотрите в суть, а вы уверены, что можете посмотреть в суть других учений?


Да что вы все в сторону?




> Вы очень привязаны к понятиям ложно/истинно, христианин/буддист и т.д.
> В Дзогчене нет понятий об истинном и ложном. Потому о нём и говорится  -за пределами воззрений Поэтому вам и ответ не виден.


Спасибо за оценку моих привязанностей, хотя от вас этого и не требовалось. Да, для меня есть разница: христианин, или буддист. И ложное от истины я отличаю. По крайней мере пытаюсь.




> И не на все вопросы можно дать краткий логический ответ. Многие вопросы затрагивают тучу связанных вопросов, которые вам не видны.


Ок, я понял, что не услышу ответов на свои вопросы. Желаю вам всего наилучшего, поменьше оценивать других, и указывать на их "ошибки".

Одного не пойму, что вы все так близко к сердцу принимаете, будто кто-то пытается наезжать на вашу практику и воззрения. Есть вопросы - можно спокойно ответить. Если ответ лежит за пределами объяснений, так и скажите.

 :Cool:

----------


## Вао

> ВЫ ПРОСИТЕ ПЕРЕДАТЬ ИМЕННО ЭТО УЧЕНИЕ, Я ВАМ ЕГО ПЕРЕДАЮ ТАК!


Спасибо за ответ.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Одного не пойму, что вы все так близко к сердцу принимаете, будто кто-то пытается наезжать на вашу практику и воззрения. Есть вопросы - можно спокойно ответить. Если ответ лежит за пределами объяснений, так и скажите.


Вы хотите услышать ответ в терминах которые вам понятны и знакомы - в данном случае это невозможно. Если у вас уже есть свой ответ и вы не согласны с ответом собеседника, то зачем спрашиваете?
Когда вам говоришь что-то вроде - ЭТО в этом учении  считается ВОТ ТАК, А ЭТОГО понятия в нём вообще не существует, вы говорите, что не можете этому поверить, потому, что у вас есть свои взгляды на этот вопрос.
Ответьте себе! - Зачем вы спрашиваете, если не готовы принять ответ, который не совпадёт с вашим мнением? Или вы считаете, что обладаете окончательным знанием в рамках которого, можно объяснить всё, что угодно?
Но раз оно таковое, то зачем вам ещё что-то нужно?

Я не прининимаю ничего  близко к сердцу.
О моей практике и воззрениях никто не знает, поэтому наехать на них невозможно.
Если есть вопросы, то на них  можно ответить, только если на них возможно! ответить.
Но если мне говорят, что я порю чушь (я сгущаю краски  :Smilie: ), и моё мнение - ерунда, то зачем мне далее распинаться? Доказывать, что не верблюд?
Так мне всё равно - считают меня верблюдом или нет.
В Новом Завете есть такая фраза - "отряхиваю пыль со своих ног".
Не слушает никто, так зачем мне что-то говорить - у меня работа есть, лучше я ей займусь.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Дима харо ахинею нести, вчера обещался матчастью заняться. И без тебя здесь свои ещё в незапямятные времена на БФ накосорезили, до сих пор никак не разгребёться.


Ви хоть сами-то поняли чё сказали? Ниасилил. Тема не раскрыта.

p.s. Кстати, такие как вы порочите дзогчен-общину. Вы только путаете и себя, и других. Страна советов, блин.  :Frown:

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Вы хотите услышать ответ в терминах которые вам понятны и знакомы - в данном случае это невозможно.


Видимо, это так.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Видимо, это так.


Вставай в очередь за шнурком, бумпой и дряхлой старушкой!  :EEK!:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> Пэма, но вроде бы Дзогчен - за пределами причин и следствий?


Приветствую,

Для меня - ориентир эти слова Падмасамбхавы:

"Ложь — заявлять, что понял воззрение, если не ведаешь причины и следствия."

Можно ли всерьез воспринимать человека, который претедует на то, что он практикует дзогчен, а при этом не в силах даже перечислить десять неблагих деяний, не говоря уж об осмотрительном отношении к ним?

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> Нет, Сергей. Дзогчен - самодостаточное учение и присутствует не только в нашей солнечной системе или измерении. Это Падмасамбхава включил дзогчен в буддийское учение. Дзогчен можно практиковать и вне буддийской традиции. Вы разве ещё не поняли?


Приветствую,

Я не слежу за всем тредом, поэтому мне трудно сделать вывод, кто иронизирует, а кто нет. Но на самом деле, то, что вы написали - далеко не факт, и не стоит делать скоропалительные выводы, опираясь исключительно на чьи-то эксклюзивные идеи. Можно обратиться ко множеству книг, например, к "Словам моего всеблагого учителя" или "Школа нингма" Дуджома Ринпоче, или, например, к "Львиному взору" Кенпо Ринпоче:

Распространение Ясного Света Великой Завершенности в нашем мире

Приблизительно через пятьдесят лет после ухода в нирвану Будды Шакьямуни, превосходнейшего учителя мира людей, в западной стране Уддияна (появилось) высшее воплощение — видьядхара Гараб Дордже. Получив высшее посвящение Полной великой энергии ригпа, принадлежащее к линии передачи состояния ума победоносных и в совершенстве наделенное силой состояния ума дхармакаи Самантабхадры, он открыл врата священной сокровищницы — тайной сокровищницы шестидесяти четырех сотен тысяч тантр Великой Завершенности. Это стало первой проповедью колесницы Великой Завершенности.
Применив чрезвычайно тайные средства, он передал объединенную сущность (tsangs sprugs) слов, значений и тайных наставлений Естественной Великой Завершенности великому пандиту учителю Манджушримитре, покровителем которого был Владыка Манджушри, и это стало второй проповедью.
Великий пандит Гуру Манджушримитра целиком и полностью передал сущность слова и значения тайных наставлений Великой Завершенности непосредственно великому учителю Шрисингхе, покровителем которого был Владыка Авалокитешвара, и это стало третьей проповедью.
Затем, дабы повернуть колесо Дхармы Тайной Мантры — Ваджраяны, Амитабха, владыка западной чистой земли Сукхавати, и сам Будда Шакьямуни проявились здесь в чудесном рождении великого учителя, видьядхары Падмасамбхавы — второго Будды. Ему и пятистам великим индийским пандитам, главными из которых были Вималамитра и Джнянасутра, обретший незапятнанное тело света, была дана проповедь тантр, передач и тайных наставлений Ясного Света Великой Завершенности.

----------


## Грег

> Приветствую,
> 
> Для меня - ориентир эти слова Падмасамбхавы:
> 
> "Ложь — заявлять, что понял воззрение, если не ведаешь причины и следствия."
> 
> Можно ли всерьез воспринимать человека, который претедует на то, что он практикует дзогчен, а при этом не в силах даже перечислить десять неблагих деяний, не говоря уж об осмотрительном отношении к ним?


Это вы о ком?  :Smilie:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> А интересно бы звучало из уст Будды Шакьямуни:
> 
> - А вы, пришедшие ко мне брахманы; выслушавшие Дхарму, совершенную в начале, середине, и конце; принявшие Прибежище в Трех Драгоценностях... можете продолжать верить в Кришну... Поклоняться Шиве... приносить жертвы Кали... изучать мимансу... Потому что истинная Дхарма Будд Трех времен и десяти направлений вне каких либо ограничений ума, религий, рас и каст! А про Татхагату вообще ничего сказать невозможно...
> 
> P.s. А если ты такой безграничный, то зачем тебе христианство?
> 
> P.s.s. "Широк русский человек, надо бы сузить"(с) Достоевский.


Воистину, ещё немного, ещё чуть-чуть, и между некоторыми широкодушевными русскими дзогченпа возникнет такой диалог:

- Аллах Велик и Мухаммед Пророк Его!
- Сын и Отец Суть Одно!
- Аллах Акбар!
- Господи Иисусе!

(свят, свят, свят)

Даром, что Буддийский форум. Широта души не знает границ...

----------


## PampKin Head

Сдвиг точки сборки в место Безмолвного Знания; да в присутствии Мастера, пребывающего на стезе Видения...

*Пребывай в Этом!!!*

Воистину Змея...




> "Go home and think about the basic cores of the sorcery stories," don Juan said with a note of finality in his voice. "Or rather, don't think about them, but make your assemblage point move toward the place of silent knowledge. Moving the assemblage point is everything, but it means nothing if it's not a sober, controlled movement. So, close the door of self-reflection. Be impeccable and you'll have the energy to reach the place of silent knowledge."

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Пэма Бэнза, спасибо за информацию. Но это лишь одна из версий происхождения учений Дзогчен. По всей видимости, они отличаются в зависимости от одной школы к другой. 

Интересно узнать, признают ли в ДО, что Амитабха, владыка западной чистой земли Сукхавати, и сам Будда Шакьямуни проявились здесь в чудесном рождении великого учителя, видьядхары Падмасамбхавы — второго Будды?

----------


## Legba

> - Аллах Велик и Мухаммед Пророк Его!
> - Сын и Отец Суть Одно!
> - Аллах Акбар!
> - Господи Иисусе!


Еще неплохо ложится осенять себя крестным знамением, произнося Ом, А, Хум. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Вставай в очередь за шнурком, бумпой и дряхлой старушкой!


Так... *судорожна ощупывая себя* шнурок - есть. На руке и на шее. Бумпой недавно получал...

Старушка... старушка..... *приходит в замешательство*

----------


## Ондрий

> Приблизительно через пятьдесят лет после ухода в нирвану Будды Шакьямуни, превосходнейшего учителя мира людей, в западной стране Уддияна (появилось) высшее воплощение — видьядхара Гараб Дордже.


Пема, большое спасибо за разъяснения! 

Я слышал (из ДО) правда иную интерпретацию историчности данного процесса - что Учение Дзогчен тайно передавалось еще до Будды Шакьямуни, перед его приходом, и в последующие дни. Что Будд было не 4, а 12 в нашу кальпу.

То, что вы написали, я так полагаю есть официальная точка зрения традиции Нингма или есть иные? Очень хочется разобраться в этом вопросе.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Еще неплохо ложится осенять себя крестным знамением, произнося Ом, А, Хум.


А чо, я такого видел, и знаю. Не буду говорить, из какой он сангхи, дабы не.

Пампкин: воистину змея!!

----------


## Ондрий

> Пампкин: воистину змея!!


Орел Акбар!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Еще неплохо ложится осенять себя крестным знамением, произнося Ом, А, Хум.


А перед этим (как и посоветовал здесь один дзогченпа) на сон грядущий надлежит изучать труды Отцов Церкви Христовой!

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Загнался тред

----------


## Бхусуку

Я понимаю, зачем в этом треде люди, которым Дзогчен мешает спокойно есть, пить и спать (Дзогчену от этого никак, ясно дело). Конечно же тяжело, когда что-то не вписывается в свою догму, своё прокрустово ложе. Поэтому своё воззрение, (пусть даже кастанедовско-кришнаитски с остатками христианства) более родное, чем классические тантры Дзогчен. Если же брать за воззрение Ламрим, то конечно же будет всё протестовать от Дзогчена. 5-й Далай лама не случайно практиковал Дзогчен тайно. И нынешний тоже, кстати.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Не Дзогчен мешает, а советы читать Отцов Церкви...
И правда, уж лучше бы Добротолюбие посоветовали. :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Нормально относимся и к Дзогчен, и к непостепенным Путям и к работе Ринпоче...

Просто удивляет иногда вот этот момент, который Sadhak описал как то:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=6448



> ...
> Я недавно тоже был в иллюзии, что с моим "высоким словно небо воззрением", меня всерьез достать ничего не может. Но в секунды по обстоятельствам, находящимся вне всякого моего контроля, друг превратился в злейшего и свирепого врага и я понял, наколько трудно действительно принять знаменитое "спасибо нашим врагам за то, что они есть и дают нам возможность практиковать парамиту терпения". Умом понимать одно, а вот иметь мировосприятие соответственно пониманию - это "две большие разницы".
> ...

----------


## Аньезка

Уважаемые модераторы, забаньте, пожалуйста, PampkinHead-а. Он мне мало внимания уделяет, потому что целыми днями висит на форуме, а когда встречаемся - обсуждает со мной только проблемы ДО и форумские споры.  :Mad:  И вообще, призываю всех женщин этих виртуальных спорщиков присоединиться к просьбе! :Big Grin:   :Smilie:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Legba

Мда. После такого практикующим материнскую тантру писать на форуме нельзя.  :Frown:  
Аня, может хоть какие послабления будут?!

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Аня, вы же воин! Ведите себя достойно  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> Он мне мало внимания уделяет, потому что целыми днями висит на форуме


Первым делом - самолеты!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Слова Римпоче, относящиеся к теме нашего разговора:

"Многие люди на постепенном пути критикуют непостепенный - ведь где бы человек ни установил пределы, он создаёт конфликт. 

У дзогчена нет этих конфликтов. Мы также всегда осведомлены о существовании постепенного пути. Практикующий дзогчен не только знает, что постепенный путь существует, более того, *он полностью знаком с ним,* потому что все постепенные пути, все их практики имеют своё значение, полезность и нужность. 

Практикующий дзогчен, что означает кого-либо, следующего непостепенному, прямому пути, рассматривает все элементы постепенного пути как второстепенные практики. Это вторичные средства, вы используете их, если они вам нужны. Но сказать, что вы используете их, вовсе не означает, что вы должны их использовать. Когда у нас на одежде дыра или разрыв, мы ставим на неё заплатку. Если нет дыры или разрыва, нет смысла ставить её туда. Если вы ставили заплатки на свою одежду без необходимости, это неразумно. Вот в этом-то смысле практикующий дзогчен *не обязан выполнять все постепенные практики.* 

Но на постепенном пути другой способ взгляда на вещи. И здесь тоже должна быть осведомлённость. *Нет нужды беспокоить и сбивать с толку человека, который убеждён, что должен следовать постепенному пути. И прежде всего, нет нужды идти и спорить с ним.*  У нас должна быть осведомлённость."

Из выступления Намкая Норбу Ринпоче от 8/XI 1984 г.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Но на постепенном пути другой способ взгляда на вещи. И здесь тоже должна быть осведомлённость. *Нет нужды беспокоить и сбивать с толку человека, который убеждён, что должен следовать постепенному пути. И прежде всего, нет нужды идти и спорить с ним.*  У нас должна быть осведомлённость."


Если вы хотели сказать, что незачем спорить с человеком, который убеждён, что должен следовать постепенному пути, то вы не туда обратились  :Smilie: .
Это следующие постепенному пути пришли в раздел форума под названием Дзогчен. Никто их сюда не звал и не заставлял задавать вопросы о постепенном пути. Тем не менее, эти пришедшие!!! и  и сами же задающие!!! вопросы не в своём монастыре выражают своё недовольство ответами "местного" монастыря!
Другое дело, когда приходят к вам в "постепенный" монастырь  и убеждают вас "сменить ориентацию", либо начинают спор о том чем кто-то должен заниматься, но такого  в последних 3-х темах данного раздела форума не было.

PS. Если я не правильно понял смысл вашего поста и вы хотели сказать нечто другое, то приношу свои извиненения!

----------


## Ондрий

> И вообще, призываю всех женщин этих виртуальных спорщиков присоединиться к просьбе!


даю нерушимый обет не писать на БФ в течении месяца!  :Big Grin:  

29-06-2006. 19:36.
shubhar.

Всем хорошего лета!  :Smilie:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

To Сергей Ракитин:

Сергей, Вы должны спокойно и аргументированно разъяснять свою позицию "непросвещенному" народу, искренно интересующемуся дзогчен, к коим я себя отношу, а не вставать в боевую позу "атас! нас атакуют!" и отвечать в стиле "сам дурак!". Это привносит ещё большую путанницу в умы.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Центральная тема этого треда заключена в вопросе Доржо Дугарова:




> ну и как там Ригпа излагается в христианстве, исламе, вуду, бахаизме, кришнаизме ???
> 
> Может в таком разе вообще зачем нам буддизм, раз других религий вполне достаточно для обретения Нирваны?


То есть речь не о постепенных и непостепенных путях, а несколько о другом, а именно - об отсутствии возможностей достижения состояния Ригпа в рамках небуддийских учений (за исключением Бон). Дмитрий Кармапенко и PampKin Head верно заметили: следует разделять агностиков-обрядоверцев и правоверных догматиков. Первые вполне могут начать практиковать Дзогчен и постепенно избавиться от иллюзий и ложных воззрений. Ортодоксы же, следующие догмам учений тиртхиков, не только (уже по определению) не могут обратиться к Дхарме Будды (в контексте дискуссии - к Дзогчен) ((как правильно подметил Legba, для них это будет равнозначно впадению в сатанизм)), но и не имеют в своих воззрениях вообще ничего общего с Дхармой. Противоположная точка зрения просто нивелирует различия между Дхармой и не-дхармой.

P. S.  Аня, Пампкин трудится ради Общего Блага! Не узурпируйте достояние БФ! :Smilie:

----------


## Щераб Вангчук

То есть речь не о постепенных и непостепенных путях, а несколько о другом, а именно - об отсутствии возможностей достижения состояния Ригпа в рамках небуддийских учений (за исключением Бон).

Парни! А что вот вы все всерьез думаете, что хоть кто-то может в Ригпа не находиться?

 Дмитрий Кармапенко и PampKin Head верно заметили: следует разделять агностиков-обрядоверцев и правоверных догматиков. Первые вполне могут начать практиковать Дзогчен и постепенно избавиться от иллюзий и ложных воззрений. Ортодоксы же, следующие догмам учений тиртхиков, не только (уже по определению) не могут обратиться к Дхарме Будды (в контексте дискуссии - к Дзогчен) ((как правильно подметил Legba, для них это будет равнозначно впадению в сатанизм)), но и не имеют в своих воззрениях вообще ничего общего с Дхармой. Противоположная точка зрения просто нивелирует различия между Дхармой и не-дхармой.

Да ладно Вам. Ну христианин, мне правда, понятней если... типа правоверный ариец, типа меня, Берхина, да Ходжа (шутка), это же часть кармического потока, как, например высшее образование, вещь многим здесь, на БФ, видимо, свойственная.
Изучать можно и закон божий и язык британский.
Проблема, так сказать, в мобильности собственной задницы.
Да и догматы, это не то чтобы воззрение.
Они о другом, по другому работают.
Есть философия религии, там говорится, что христианство - это монотеизм и т. п.
Не стоит путать это все.
Многие все же здесь в тредах практики Тантры, так?
Значит, возможно, приходилось слышать о Печати крайних четырех воззрений?


P. S.  Аня, Пампкин трудится ради Общего Блага! Не узурпируйте достояние БФ! :Smilie: [/QUOTE]
Памкин уж точно в этом не новичок.

----------


## Won Soeng

Какой, однако, у вас, друзья, чудесный способ обретения Аннутара Самьяк Самбодхи и спасения от всех страданий и несчастий ;-) 
А в Дзогчен, если не секрет, что является основой - проверка своего понимания практикой спасения от всех страданий и несчастий или обсуждением, какой способ спасет скорее?

Ну вот давайте себе представим. Приходит сюда на форум некто и говорит: "какое счастье, я обрел Аннутара Самьяк Самбодхи и спасен от всех страданий и несчастий". Кто чем ответит некту?  :Smilie: 
Хотя возможно, обсуждать, как почти его почти достичь - интереснее ;-)

----------


## Щераб Вангчук

Знание.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> То есть речь не о постепенных и непостепенных путях, а несколько о другом, а именно - об отсутствии возможностей достижения состояния Ригпа в рамках небуддийских учений (за исключением Бон).


Михаил, спор сначала был о нёндро, надо его делать или нет. Нёндро как раз относится к постепенному пути.

Что касается Вашего вопроса. Привожу цитату Римпоче:

"Дзогчен представляет собой только глубокий путь, который позволяет человеческим существам воплотить знание истинного состояния, но не систему, которая отстаивает какую либо точку зрения "отвергая, утверждая и доказывая".

Настоящий практикующий Дзогчен не скажет никогда, что Дзогчен отстаивает определенную и оригинальную точку зрения и его можно, таким образом, определить как философскую систему. Действительно, философская система обязательно содержит в себе идеологическую позицию, установленную при помощи рассуждений и, следовательно, ограниченную.

Дзогчен следует понимать как состояние самоосвобождения от всех ограничений. Поэтому он и получил распространение во всех тибетских школах. 

Но знание Дзогчен *не может быть ограничено различными буддийскими традициями и учением Бон,* так как оно может родиться в любом человеке, будь он индуистом, христианином, мусульманином и т.д., будь он материалистом или полным атеистом. И это потому, что Дзогчен — просто состояние, которое заставляет развиваться сознание индивидуума. *Все различные виды религий, философий, обществ, народов могут найти в нем место.* 

Человек любой религиозной или социальной принадлежности, который практикует Дзогчен, — есть дзогченпа, что не обязывает его изменить свою принадлежность и становиться последователем Дзогчена. Почему? Потому что истинное состояние знания Дзогчен не признает никаких ограничений и не дает впасть в сектантство. Тот, кто следует этому пути, не обусловливаясь установленными ограничениями в поведении, направляется к принципу самоосвобождения. 

Если мы изучим биографии Высших Держателей Знания Дзогчен, мы сможем констатировать, что в самом начале они следовали буддийскому учению и стали учеными. Но впоследствии в поисках глубокого смысла истинного существования они пришли к учению самоосвобождения и смогли, таким образом, реализоваться как Держатели Знания. Некоторые начинали, следуя путем Бона, глубоко изучив различные учения и затем открыв драгоценное учение Дзогчен, достигли уровня "Держателя Знания". Примеров такого рода достаточно много. 

Их путь пролегал в этом направлении, а не в противоположном; это еще раз доказывает, что Дзогчен — суть или конечная цель всех путей."

Из книги "Шестнадцать вопросов учителю дзогчена".

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Парни! А что вот вы все всерьез думаете, что хоть кто-то может в Ригпа не находиться?


Говоря дзэнским языком, каждый обладает Природой Будды. Только потенциальность Природы Будды неплохо бы ещё и проявить. :Smilie: 




> Изучать можно и закон божий и язык британский.
> Проблема, так сказать, в мобильности собственной задницы.


При большой мобильности можно поизучать  и Талмуд, и Сунну, и Шримад-Бхагаватам и т. д., и т.п., но вряд ли это приблизит нас к реализации. :Wink:  




> Да и догматы, это не то чтобы воззрение.
> Они о другом, по другому работают.
> Есть философия религии, там говорится, что христианство - это монотеизм и т. п.
> Не стоит путать это все.
> Многие все же здесь в тредах практики Тантры, так?
> Значит, возможно, приходилось слышать о Печати крайних четырех воззрений?


Щераб Вангчук, хорошо бы вспоминать и о Срединном Пути, и о пагубе этернализма и нигилизма. Воззрения правоверных последователей авраамических религий основаны именно на догмах их священных писаний, которые никаким боком не соотносятся с практикой Дхармы Будды.

----------


## Граакль

В таких тредах всегда среди общего гвалта приятно увидеть сдержанные, по делу, посты действительно продвинутых практикующих.  Виден сквозь эти посты успокоенный ум и доброжелательное отношение к собеседникам.

Спасибо, друзья!

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Но знание Дзогчен *не может быть ограничено различными буддийскими традициями и учением Бон,* так как оно может родиться в любом человеке, будь он индуистом, христианином, мусульманином и т.д., будь он материалистом или полным атеистом. И это потому, что Дзогчен — просто состояние, которое заставляет развиваться сознание индивидуума. *Все различные виды религий, философий, обществ, народов могут найти в нем место.*


Dima Sab, так я не раз об этом читал. Если Вы заметили, то я говорю об ортодоксах. В соседнем треде даже приводил пример диакона Кураева и муллы Омара. :Smilie:  Как бы нам того ни хотелось, но знание Дзогчен не рождается пока что в мулле Омаре... :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> То есть речь не о постепенных и непостепенных путях, а несколько о другом, а именно - об отсутствии возможностей достижения состояния Ригпа в рамках небуддийских учений (за исключением Бон). Дмитрий Кармапенко и PampKin Head верно заметили: следует разделять агностиков-обрядоверцев и правоверных догматиков. Первые вполне могут начать практиковать Дзогчен и постепенно избавиться от иллюзий и ложных воззрений. Ортодоксы же, следующие догмам учений тиртхиков, не только (уже по определению) не могут обратиться к Дхарме Будды (в контексте дискуссии - к Дзогчен) ((как правильно подметил Legba, для них это будет равнозначно впадению в сатанизм)), но и не имеют в своих воззрениях вообще ничего общего с Дхармой. Противоположная точка зрения просто нивелирует различия между Дхармой и не-дхармой.


Коли главный вопрос темы обращён ко мне, то я вам всё-таки вам отвечу.

1. Я не стал бы доверять Legba в вопросах его отношения с учением и состоянием Дзогчен (тем более не стал бы говорить правильно или неправильно он подметил), как не имеющему отношение к данной теме, в которой речь идёт не о тиртхиках, а о Дзогчене, вопрос не о том, как им образом тиртхики могут/не могут практиковать Дзогчен, а о том смогут ли тиртхики достигнуть состояния Дзогчен. Ввиду того, что задавший вопрос пока не появлялся, я оставляю за собой право трактовать его смысл. 
Тем более, что Legba сам говорил, что в этом ничего не понимает.
Ещё меньше во мнении о том каким может быть практик Дзогчен и какие у него могут быть воззрения, я доверял бы Михаилу Шебунину, не имеющиму вообще никакого отношения к этому вопросу, но тем не менее имеющему на этот счёт мнение.

2. Дзогчен - это не дуалистическое учение, разделяющее всё на чистое/нечистое, ложное/верное, тиртхиков/буддистов и т.п.
Дзогчен - это учение об искоренении дуалистического взгляда на мир.
Это учение об объединении, а не разделении.

У меня всё. Успешной практики!

----------


## Бхусуку

> Я вам одну умную вещь скажу, только вы не обижайтесь  
> 
> Нахрена вообще заниматься буддийской практикой, если она не выполняет своей прямой функции - отдохновения ума в изначальном состоянии.
> 
> Уи вас ваще, друзья, ум визначальном состоянии когда-нить отдыхает, или покой нам только сниться?
> 
> ЗЫ:  Разговор о Дзогчене, мне казалось, должен был бы быть чем-то типа:
> 
> - Хуммм
> ...


Вы опять придумали, каким должен быть для Вас лично практикующий Дзогчен и о чём с ним можно или нельзя говорить. И Вы правы, говоря: "Нахрена вообще заниматься буддийской практикой, если она не выполняет своей прямой функции - отдохновения ума в изначальном состоянии". И нахрена Вы этим занимаетесь?

----------


## Щераб Вангчук

Щераб Вангчук, хорошо бы вспоминать и о Срединном Пути, и о пагубе этернализма и нигилизма. Воззрения правоверных последователей авраамических религий основаны именно на догмах их священных писаний, которые никаким боком не соотносятся с практикой Дхармы Будды.

Да я тоже изучаю Священную Дхарму! И Нендро делаю!
Но я знаю , что я изучаю, и что практикую.
Просто, понимаете, Михаил, мне не мешает ни художественная литература, ни научная, ни религиозная, она меня не обуславливает.
Другое дело, общение.
Видите ли , Михаил, человек по своей природе все же немножечко мудр, но для общения, например, с милиционером, надо допустить побыть как бы этим милиционером тож.
А как же интересны общения со священниками или равви? 
__________________

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

[QUOTE]


> вопрос не о том, как им образом тиртхики могут/не могут практиковать Дзогчен, а о том смогут ли тиртхики достигнуть состояния Дзогчен.


Конечно, смогут. Вопрос времени и кармы. :Smilie: 




> Тем более, что Legba сам говорил, что в этом ничего не понимает.
> Ещё меньше во мнении о том каким может быть практик Дзогчен и какие у него могут быть воззрения, я доверял бы Михаилу Шебунину, не имеющиму вообще никакого отношения к этому вопросу, но тем не менее имеющему на этот счёт мнение.


Сергей, у меня нет желания продолжать с Вами обсуждение горящих танков под Кандагаром. :Wink:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Dima Sab, так я не раз об этом читал. Если Вы заметили, то я говорю об ортодоксах. В соседнем треде даже приводил пример диакона Кураева и муллы Омара. Как бы нам того ни хотелось, но знание Дзогчен не рождается пока что в мулле Омаре...


Всё правильно. Как раз поэтому дзогчен доктринально лучше всего сочетается с будда-дхармой. Я нашёл ещё один отрывок, который многое проясняет лично для меня.

"В общем говорят, что основное различие между буддистом и небуддистом заключается в принятии первым Прибежища в "Трех Драгоценностях" и признанием Будды как учителя, Дхармы — как Пути и Сангхи — как общины. Кроме этого, буддист практикует тренировку ума, чтобы накопить заслуги для себя и других; он исполняет обеты, выполняет определенные ритуальные церемонии и т.д. Таким образом, он совершает типично религиозные действия. Именно на этом основании буддизм также рассматривается как религия. 

Воззрение Дзогчен — это воззрение системы Мадхьямика-Прасангика, конечная цель учения Будды и высшее направление среди буддийских философий; впервые оно было изложено Нагарджуной и его учеником Арьядэвой. 

Следовательно, мы можем сделать вывод, что Воззрение Дзогчен принадлежит к этой философской системе, которая выходит за ограничения этернализма и нигилизма. 

* Однако можно также предположить, что воззрение Мадхьямики-Прасангики происходит из Дзогчена.*  Этому есть два доказательства. Первое заключается в в том, что знание истинного состояния не может быть ничем иным, как состоянием спонтанного присутствия Дзогчен, и таким образом, воззрение Мадхьямики-Прасангики должно ему соответствовать. 

Второе — Гараб Дордже, первый учитель Дзогчена, положил начало двум линиям преемственности, первой из семи, второй из двадцати одного ученика, и один из этих двадцати одного последователей был Нагарджуна. Кроме того, сказано, что Арьядэва растворился в свете после получения учений Дзогчен от второго Манджушримитры. 

Но даже если воззрение Дзогчена — воззрение Мадхьямики-Прасангики, Сакья Пандита утверждал: "Воззрение Ати-Йоги является мудростью, а не колесницей".

Из книги Намкая Норбу Римпоче "Шестнадцать вопросов учителю дзогчен".

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Да я тоже изучаю Священную Дхарму! И Нендро делаю!
> Но я знаю , что я изучаю, и что практикую.
> Просто, понимаете, Михаил, мне не мешает ни художественная литература, ни научная, ни религиозная, она меня не обуславливает.
> Другое дело, общение.
> Видите ли , Михаил, человек по своей природе все же немножечко мудр, но для общения с милиционером надо допустить побыть как бы милиционером тож.
> А как же интересны общения со священниками или равви? 
> __________________


Щераб Вангчук, так и мне ведь не мешает ни литература, ни общение. В общении с ваххабитами, например, можно и один из ликов Януса задействовать. :Smilie:  Просто среди братьев-буддистов, думаю, о мулле Омаре можно высказываться прямо и откровенно. :Smilie:

----------


## Щераб Вангчук

Да-да, конечно, но я не знаю, кто такой мулла Омар...

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Всё правильно. Как раз поэтому дзогчен доктринально лучше всего сочетается с будда-дхармой.


О том и речь. Много ли дзогченпа среди христиан, мусульман и (страшно подумать :EEK!:  ) последователей Брахма Кумарис?...

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Да-да, конечно, но я не знаю, кто такой мулла Омар...


Тот самый, что приказал статуи Будды разрушить...

----------


## Грег

> To Сергей Ракитин:
> 
> Сергей, Вы должны спокойно и аргументированно разъяснять свою позицию "непросвещенному" народу, искренно интересующемуся дзогчен, к коим я себя отношу, а не вставать в боевую позу "атас! нас атакуют!" и отвечать в стиле "сам дурак!". Это привносит ещё большую путанницу в умы.


Я это делал в 3-х длиннющих темах. Если  вы считаете, что  я буквально сразу встал в позу, то внимательно перечитайте все эти темы.
В этой теме есть более компетентные практики - Legba, Pampkin Head, Михаил Шебунин и др, некоторые из них называют себя бодхисаттвами, поэтому, лучше них никто вам не объяснит суть практики. 
Обратитесь к ним за разъяснениями, либо прочитайте размышления о шнурке, бумпе и дряхлой старушке и процентном соотношении - это гораздо важнее, чем ваши вопросы о Дзогчене, тем более ко мне.
А я уже устал, уходит очень много времени (рабочего!!!).

----------


## Граакль

> Вы опять придумали, каким должен быть для Вас лично практикующий Дзогчен и о чём с ним можно или нельзя говорить. И Вы правы, говоря: "Нахрена вообще заниматься буддийской практикой, если она не выполняет своей прямой функции - отдохновения ума в изначальном состоянии". И нахрена Вы этим занимаетесь?


Уважаемый, я не занимаюсь "этим", а курю за углом с последователями Дарвина, и вы об этом прекрасно знаете, потому, что я вам об этом уже говорил  :Smilie: 

Присоединяйтесь, если есть желание, я вам поровозик дуну  :Smilie:

----------


## Щераб Вангчук

Да, мне от этого очень грустно.
Михаил, я думаю, мы тут братья-буддисты еще и практикующие буддисты.
И в практике Дхармы встречаемся с трудностями, не всегда для себя заметными, очевидными, к сожалению...
Для меня большой проблемой является гордость и духовный материализм.
По этому я действительно очень благодарен своим буддистам-братьям за возможность быть для меня моим зеркалом.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Дмитрий Кармапенко и PampKin Head верно заметили: следует разделять агностиков-обрядоверцев и правоверных догматиков. Первые вполне могут начать практиковать Дзогчен и постепенно избавиться от иллюзий и ложных воззрений.


Я говорил совершенно о другом. Пампкин сказал, что, мол, только обрядоверы, "христиане по привычке" могут заинтересоваться Дхармой. А я говорил, что именно христианин, глубоко интересующийся подлинными истоками своей традиции - всем, что выкорчевала так называемая ортодоксальная церковь, захватившая власть в 4 веке, может обнаружить немало общего между Дзогчен и, скажем, гностицизмом, неоплатонизмом (и языческим, и христианским, от Плотина до псевдо-Дионисия Ареопагита и преподобного Максима Исповедника).

Есть профанный уровень истолкования любой религии, а есть глубинный, "эзотерический". Даже Оле Нидал в "Верхом на тигре" замечает, что с той или иной степенью ясности (!) все религии учат об уме как изначальной реальности. И человек, который не держится за поверхностный, профанный теизм христианства и иудаизма, а идёт вглубь, вполне может к этой реальности прийти.

Зачем русскому буддисту христианство, если уже есть буддизм? Как практика, конечно, незачем. Но вот Сергий Радонежский для меня - родной человек, живее всех живых. Прихожу в Троицкий собор, как будто в его келью в гости. А Рублёв и Дионисий ближе, чем Дудко.  :Smilie:  Это наш небесный кремль, клычковский потаённый сад, клюевский Сиговый Лоб - горняя Русь, которая, пардон за этернализм, во веки веком пребудет (шютка... но в каждой шутке есть доля шутки). И никто меня оттуда не выгонит - ни попы в черных рясах, ни попы в шафрановых.  :Smilie: 

А Добротолюбие зело добро, особенно пятый том.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> А Добротолюбие зело добро, особенно пятый том.


Вот, Дмитрий, мы с Вами хоть и в игноре, а и Добротолюбие вспоминаем, и старца Силуана, и Александра Гельевича порой... :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> 
> Сергей, у меня нет желания продолжать с Вами обсуждение горящих танков под Кандагаром.


А я и не собираюсь продолжать.
Вы имеете своё мнение - имейте, я только выразил своё мнение о вашей компетенсности в этом вопросе и о том, следует ли к этому мнению прислушиваться, имеет ли оно какой-нибудь вес.

Как уже говорил, ответил вам только потому, чот главный вопрос темы, в которой вы выражаете свой вариант ответа был ко мне.
Более встревать не буду, только в аналогичных случаях.

----------


## Бхусуку

> Вот, Дмитрий, мы с Вами хоть и в игноре, а и Добротолюбие вспоминаем, и старца Силуана, и Александра Гельевича порой...


А кто эти люди?

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> А кто эти люди?


Христиане они... :Smilie:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Приходит сюда на форум некто и говорит: "какое счастье, я обрел Аннутара Самьяк Самбодхи и спасен от всех страданий и несчастий". Кто чем ответит некту?


Btr, на подобный вопрос в своё время очень хорошо ответил Банзай. Примерно так ответил: в старой доброй Англии таких вингеров выносили в решительном подкате за бровку; и даже лайсмены старались держаться от этого подальше. :Smilie:

----------


## Бхусуку

> Христиане они...


Какой ужос!  :EEK!:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Какой ужос!


Во она - Недвойственность! :Big Grin:

----------


## Бхусуку

> Во она - Недвойственность!:d


Гыгы! А ты как думал! :d

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Гыгы! А ты как думал! :d


Ну вот, Бхусуку, ты понял!
Бальзам на душу Сергею (если он понял :Smilie: ).

----------


## Грег

Блин, вот ведь люди...
Перечитал сейчас цитаты Дм. Кармапенко в теме Всё, что вы хотели узнать о Дзогчене, но боялись спросить... .
Ведь всё написал  человек, старался, выбирал цитаты.
В них есть ответы почти на все вопросы, которые задаются и муссируются неоднократно в последних дзогченовских темах. И о нёндро и прибежище и том, чот имеется в виду под "высокими способностями".
Удивительно! - Когда высказываешь своё мнение - в нём сомневаются, говоря, что ему нет доверия, т.к не находишься в 10%.
Когда отсылаешь к текстам учителей - они недовольны, что их куда-то посылают.
Друзья мои! Ответьте себе, чего вы ищете? Почему вас ничего не удовлетворяет?
Почему вы задаёте вопросы, ответы на которые не слушаете? Почему вы не читаете предлагаемые тексты, в которых есть ответы на все ваши вопросы, а заставляете ваших собеседников повторять их ещё раз для вас?
Вам нужен ответ на ваши вопросы, или вам нужно подтверждение того, что на эти вопросы способны ответить те, кому вы эти вопросы задаёте?

----------


## Бхусуку

> Блин, вот ведь люди...
> Перечитал сейчас цитаты Дм. Кармапенко в теме Всё, что вы хотели узнать о Дзогчене, но боялись спросить... .
> Ведь всё написал  человек, старался, выбирал цитаты.
> В них есть ответы почти на все вопросы, которые задаются и муссируются неоднократно в последних дзогченовских темах. И о нёндро и прибежище и том, чот имеется в виду под "высокими способностями".
> Удивительно! - Когда высказываешь своё мнение - в нём сомневаются, говоря, что ему нет доверия, т.к не находишься в 10%.
> Когда отсылаешь к текстам учителей - они недовольны, что их куда-то посылают.
> Друзья мои! Ответьте себе, чего вы ищете? Почему вас ничего не удовлетворяет?
> Почему вы задаёте вопросы, ответы на которые не слушаете? Почему вы не читаете предлагаемые тексты, в которых есть ответы на все ваши вопросы, а заставляете повторять их для вас ваших собеседников.
> Вам нужен ответ на ваши вопросы, или вам нужно подтверждение того, что на эти вопросы способны ответить те, кому вы эти вопросы задаёте?


Маригпа-с, батенька.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Cool:

----------


## sidhi

Не пойму я что то разве Ригпы нет у христиан иудеев и прочих?
Обнаружение изначальной природы обусловленно конфессианальой (а может ещё и национальной) принадлежностью?
И никто из "иноверцев"(или инородцев) не узрел её и не реализовал ?

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Маригпа-с, батенька.


Они не поняли... :Frown:  
Ригпа, друзья, Ригпа!
Только старец Силуан - это не диакон Андрей.
Добротолюбие - это не писания отцов церкви.
Суфии - это не муллы омары.

sidhi, речь всего лишь о том, что (упрощая) ваххабиту, например, реализовать Ригпу будет довольно проблематично. Вот вам и маригпа-с...

----------


## sidhi

Михаил а кому легко?

----------


## Бхусуку

> Не пойму я что то разве Ригпы нет у христиан иудеев и прочих?
> Обнаружение изначальной природы обусловленно конфессианальой (а может ещё и национальной) принадлежностью?
> И никто из "иноверцев"(или инородцев) не узрел её и не реализовал ?


Ригпа-то есть у всех и ни от кого, и ни от чего не зависит, и распознать-то по идее её может любой (теоретически). Но обнаружить её (практически) могут только те, кто практикуют Высшую Тантру  и Дзогчен ввиду особенности передачи. Так есть. Poi si fa cosi.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Михаил а кому легко?


sidhi, не хотитите ли Вы сказать, что практикующие буддисты в этом смысле находятся в равных условиях с теми же ваххабитами? Или может у последних даже более привилегированные условия?

----------


## sidhi

> Ригпа-то есть у всех и ни от кого, и ни от чего не зависит, и распознать-то по идее её может любой (теоретически). Но обнаружить её (практически) могут только те, кто практикуют Высшую Тантру  и Дзогчен ввиду особенности передачи. Так есть. Poi si fa cosi.


Двойственость на лицо

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Ригпа-то есть у всех и ни от кого, и ни от чего не зависит, и распознать-то по идее её может любой (теоретически). Но обнаружить её (практически) могут только те, кто практикуют Высшую Тантру  и Дзогчен ввиду особенности передачи. Так есть. Poi si fa cosi.


О чём и речь. Но это формальный подход, так как в иных буддийских школах есть сущностные соответствия (см. цитату из Е. Торчинова). В не-буддийских традициях таких соответствий нет, отсюда онтологические и духовно-практические трудности реализации не-буддистов.

----------


## sidhi

> sidhi, не хотитите ли Вы сказать, что практикующие буддисты в этом смысле находятся в равных условиях с теми же ваххабитами?


 А Вы разве перестали быть чувствующим существом? сразу в дамки так что ли? закон причины и следствия ведь никто не отменял.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> А Вы разве перестали быть чувствующим существом? сразу в дамки так что ли? закон причины и следствия ведь никто не отменял.


Мы хотя бы практикуем, а не носим пояс шахида... :Smilie:

----------


## sidhi

Некоторые носят пояс для медитаций   :Smilie:

----------


## Kamla

> Ригпа-то есть у всех и ни от кого, и ни от чего не зависит, и распознать-то по идее её может любой (теоретически). Но обнаружить её (практически) могут только те, кто практикуют Высшую Тантру и Дзогчен ввиду особенности передачи. Так есть. Poi si fa cosi.


O-lala...
А позвольте с вами не согласиться!
Ригпа она и в Африке Ригпа, и не зависима от ничего, как вы и написали, тогда почему её передать может токо Дзогчен, а? 
То есть ваши слова звучат: то что не зависимо по своей природе, не имеет начала и конца может постигаться только определённой группой людей, а все другие- в пролёте... печальненько :Embarrassment:

----------


## Бхусуку

> Двойственость на лицо


 Пока не станешь буддой, двойственность есть всегда, даже в словах самого Будды Шакьямуни.

----------


## Бхусуку

> O-lala...
> А позвольте с вами не согласиться!
> Ригпа она и в Африке Ригпа, и не зависима от ничего, как вы и написали, тогда почему её передать может токо Дзогчен, а? 
> То есть ваши слова звучат: то что не зависимо по своей природе, не имеет начала и конца может постигаться только определённой группой людей, а все другие- в пролёте... печальненько


Тут дело в некой особенности передачи. Спросите у продвинутых, например, у Игоря Берхина. Но хочу сразу предупредить, что это объяснить очень трудно. Проще ригпа распознать, чем объяснить, почему не получившие учение Дзогчен, его распознать не могут.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Уж не знаю, насколько я продвинутый, но объяснить это можно, Ринпоче объяснял. Обнаружить мгновенное присутствие могут разные существа даже без передачи, но для практики этого мало. Необходимо понять, что именно ты распознал, необходимы наставления для того, чтобы сделать свое понимание точным и не путать ригпа с относительными состояниями тела, энергии и ума, необходимы методы устранения возникающих отклонений и препятствий, необходимы методы развития своей способности созерцания. Все эти методы и есть учение дзогчен. Эти методы не придумывают, а получают от Учителя, который получил их в непрерывной линии передачи от одного из будд, который передавал учение дзогчен в этом мире. Далеко не все будды передают это учение. Не потому, что не знают, а потому, что некому. Например Будда Шакьямуни много лет учил своих учеников косвенным методам и даже после этого, когда он начал давать прямое учение праджняпарамиты, многие его ученики отказывались принимать это учение и сотнями поднимались с мест и уходили в недовольстве с места учения. Некоторые первоучителя дзогчен передают учение полностью (как Гараб Дордже, принесший в наш мир всю полноту тантр и методов дзогчен-атийоги и передававший это сотням учеников), некоторые кратко дают сущность учения (как Шенраб Миво, который передавал это учение единицам) - все зависит от обстоятельств.

Принцип дзогчен настолько прост, что в это трудно поверить. В тантре Намкаче сказано: "Легкое и трудное: трудное оттого, что легкое". Буддистам настолько же трудно поверить в это, как и небуддистам, так что особых преимуществ буддистов перед небуддистами в отношении учения дзогчен нет. Подавляющее большинство буддистов знать не знают о дзогчен, а даже если и знают, то не верят. В то же время, множество небуддистов узнаёт о дзогчен, обретает веру и получает шансы на понимание.

Все то, что буддисты называют важнейшими принципами своих систем, в учении дзогчен называется отклонениями и препятствиями (см., например, Кунджед Гьялпо, гл 9). Поэтому буддийские власти Тибета объявляли учение дзогчен ложным, запрещали, выбрасывали из канонов. Другой способ борьбы с учением дзогчен - объявить его очень сложным и не прикасаться самому и другим не давать. Коренные тексты дзогчен могут в равной степени быть шоком и для буддистов, и для небуддистов. Люди поверить не могут, что "вот это" и есть самое прямое учение для самых высших способностей.  :Smilie:  Но никто в дзогчен не гонит, потому что без соответствующей связи с учением и учителем дзогчен, даже самые высшие по обычным меркам способности будут бесполезны.

Тем, кто хочет узнать, чем на самом деле является учение дзогчен, как учил дзогчен первоучитель Гараб Дордже, как учили древние учителя: Вималамитра, Шри Симха, Вайрочана и т.д., надо изучать первоисточники: тантры и упадеши. Там учение дзогчен излагается в чистом виде. А в Тибете оно за тысячу лет очень сильно смешалось с учениями сутр и ануттаратантр и лишь очень малое количество учителей имеют и передают подлинное знание учений и методов, которые изначально передавал Гараб Дордже и которые принесли в Тибет Вималамитра и Вайрочана. Гуру Падмасамбхава передавал своим ученикам только сущность учения, а за остальным отправлял в Индию к Шри Симхе. Гуру Падмасамбхава - великий учитель дзогчен, но далеко не все, чему он учил, было учением дзогчен, поскольку он прекрасно знал состояние умов своих учеников и учил соответственно.

Нет никакого смысла рассуждать, может ли какой-то абстрактный ваххабит или иезуит практиковать дзогчен. Все может быть, зависит от обстоятельств. Исследовать надо только свою способность к этой практике и делать это с помощью квалифицированного учителя дзогчен-атийоги, а не тех, кто никогда серьезно дзогчен-атийогу не изучал и не применял ее методы. И уж тем более, не по трудам буддологов.

Ps. Сегодня днем лечу в Москву, так что не исключена возможность совместного поглощения горячей зеленой жидкости в эти или следующие выходные.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Btr, на подобный вопрос в своё время очень хорошо ответил Банзай. Примерно так ответил: в старой доброй Англии таких вингеров выносили в решительном подкате за бровку; и даже лайсмены старались держаться от этого подальше.


Да-да.  :Smilie:  Какое к черту освобождение от страданий и несчастий? 
Только уже не старая добрая Англия - корни традиций неплохо бы и понимать. Если подкат делается ради подката - получайте праздную болтовню на форуме.

----------


## Грег

> Не пойму я что то разве Ригпы нет у христиан иудеев и прочих?
> Обнаружение изначальной природы обусловленно конфессианальой (а может ещё и национальной) принадлежностью?
> И никто из "иноверцев"(или инородцев) не узрел её и не реализовал ?


Нет, только буддисты  :Smilie: . И только те, кто с этого форума.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Нет никакого смысла рассуждать, может ли какой-то абстрактный ваххабит или иезуит практиковать дзогчен. Все может быть, зависит от обстоятельств.


Вполне допускаю подобные исключительные случаи.




> не по трудам буддологов.


Если Вы о Е. А. Торчинове, то он был не только буддологом, но и практиком в традициях Дрикунг Кагью и Чань...

----------


## PampKin Head

До актуального распознавания - постепенный.
После актуального распознавания - непостепенный.
Под руководством и с верой в Гуру, обладающим реальным знанием и держащим свой самаи в чистоте.

все.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Если подкат делается ради подката - получайте праздную болтовню на форуме.


Нет-нет. :Smilie:  Только в рамках честной игры! Вынос вместе с мячом (подкат не сзади и игра в мяч)! Так что, Btr, всё-таки старая добрая Англия...

----------


## Бхусуку

> Если Вы о Е. А. Торчинове, то он был не только буддологом, но и практиком в традициях Дрикунг Кагью и Чань...


Вы опять хотите об этом поговорить?  :EEK!:   :Confused:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Вы опять хотите об этом поговорить?


Отнюдь. :Smilie:

----------


## Граакль

> Тем, кто хочет узнать, чем на самом деле является учение дзогчен, как учил дзогчен первоучитель Гараб Дордже, как учили древние учителя: Вималамитра, Шри Симха, Вайрочана и т.д., надо изучать первоисточники: тантры и упадеши. Там учение дзогчен излагается в чистом виде.


А дайте, пожалуйста, список литературы.

----------


## Грег

> До - постепенный.
> После актуального распознавания - непостепенный.
> Под руководством и с верой в Гуру, обладающим реальным знанием и держащим свой самаи в чистоте.
> 
> все.


А как определить момент актуального распознавания ?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нет-нет. Только в рамках честной игры! Вынос вместе с мячом (подкат не сзади и игра в мяч)! Так что, Btr, всё-таки старая добрая Англия...


Ну-ну. Так и зачем же подкат? Кто тут из старой доброй Англии сделает голевую передачу? Или так и будем гонять мяч из принципа, лишь бы другому не достался?

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Список русскоязычной литературы навскидку:
Всевышний Источник
Упадеша Ваджрасаттвы (в последнем издании Круга дня и ночи)

Относительно Торчинова. Он просто получал у учителя Дрикунг какое-то посвящение или даже просто прибежище. Дзогчен он не изучал.

Все, мне пора собираться в аэропорт. Может увидимся в Москве.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Ну-ну. Так и зачем же подкат?


Чтобы затем сделать тот самый голевой пас.




> Кто тут из старой доброй Англии сделает голевую передачу? Или так и будем гонять мяч из принципа, лишь бы другому не достался?


Пасую, Btr, можете забивать! :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Михиал, Авалокитешвара Бодхисаттва, практикуя глубоко Праджняпарамиту воспринимает, что пять скандх пусты и спасен от всех страданий и несчастий.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Приветствую,

Насчет вопросов о происхождении учения дзогчен и о том, как эти учения появились в Тибете, я ориентируюсь на подавляющее большинство буддийских источников, будь то труды Патрула Ринпоче, Дуджома Ринпоче, Тулку Ургена Ринпоче и т.д. А именно: учение дзогчен передал сам Будда Шакьямуни в облике Ваджрасаттвы Адхичитте в одном из миров богов. Впоследствии тот воплотился в Уддияне, как Гараб Дордже, и стал первым человеком-видьядхарой, который и принес эти учения в мир людей. В Тибет же эти учения принесли Гуру Ринпоче, Вималамитра и Вайрочана, которые получили эти учения от самого Гараба Дордже, Манджушримитры, Джнянасутры и Шрисингхи. Здесь как раз и присутствуют три линии передачи - от ума к уму, символическая и устная - о которых говорится во множестве источников. Лично мне посчастливилось получать учения дзогчен от учителей, которые говорили именно об этой линии передачи, а не о каких-то других. 

Далее, вот одно любопытное наблюдение. Как известно, существуют три великих буддийских воззрения - дзогчен, махамудра и мадхьямака. По крайней мере, так говорит Тулку Урген Ринпоче, и воззрения сущностной махамудры и великой мадхьямаки точного смысла ничем не отличаются от воззрения кадаг трэкчо, присущего дзогчену. Но почему-то я никогда не слышал, что махамудра и мадхьямака ничем не ограничены и вовсе не обязательно быть буддистом, чтобы их практиковать.

Впрочем, к чему все эти разговоры. Мы буддисты, наш главный учитель Будда Шакьямуни и вслед за учителями прошлого мы можем повторить: Мы изучаем и практикуем Дхарму Будды - единство сутры и тантры, или единство махамудры и дзогчен. 
Верной дорогой идем, товарищи!

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Пэма Бенза, Ваша версия также имеет право на существование, как и версия Римпоче, которую я привожу ниже. Дело в том, что в Тибете, люди с недоверием относились бы к учению, источником которого не являлся бы сам Будда Шакьямуни. Полагаю, все противоречия и логические нестыковки находятся только в нашем уме.  :Smilie: 

"Знание состояния спонтанного присутствия Дзогчен, как нам это открывают некоторые тантры, было передано *Самантабхадрой*, Дхармакайей всех Пробужденных Существ, в недвойственную сферу четвертого времени, в проявлениях Самбхогакайи, неотделимых от своего состояния. При различных обстоятельствах они передали знание эманациям Нирманакайи, и когда "12 изначальных учителей Дзогчена" появились в измерении "саха" этого мира, содержание 6400000 тантр Дзогчена было постепенно передано через 5 совершенных условий: места, времени, учителя, слушателей и учения. 
Учение Дзогчен в той форме, которую мы сейчас знаем, включая сюда тантры и лунги, составляющие его суть, *имеет два различных источника.* 

В 1857 году до н.э. в местности Олмо Лунг Ринг Шанг-Шунга, напротив горы Кайлас и озера Манасаровар родился учитель *Шенраб Миво*. Он передал своим ученикам, одаренным высшими способностями, таким, как Йонгсу Дагпа (Yongs su dag pa), сын Лхараб Ода (Lha rab `Od), знание Дзогчен. Это учение последовательно передавалось 25 поколениями учителей до появления в Тибете Нагшер Ледпо, великого учителя Бон, которому оно обязано своим широким распространением, В наше время оно известно под названием "Устная передача Дзогчен Шанг-Шунга". Существуют также другие разделы учений Дзогчена, связанные с этой изначальной традицией, такие как "Три распространения Дзогчена" и другие, передача которых одновременно с изучением и практикой осталась неизменной до наших дней. 

28 лет спустя после смерти или паринирваны Будды (516 г. до н.э.), в Уддияне на острове Дханакоша родился нирманакайя *Гараб Дордже*, который передал своим достойным последователям *Манджушримитре* и другим знание состояния спонтанного присутствия Дзогчен. Эти учения затем были постепенно введены в Тибет *Падмасамбхавой*, великим учителем, также родом из Уддияны, Держателем Знания *Вималамитрой* и великим тибетским переводчиком *Вайрочаной*. 

Кроме этого, существует большое количество тантр, лунгов и основных Тайных Наставлений как в Устной Традиции (bka`ma), так и в традиции терма, передача которой, вместе с изучением и практикой, не претерпела никаких изменений до наших дней. Люди, желающие глубже изучить этот вопрос, могут прочитать мою книгу "История учения Дзогчен". 

Намкай Норбу Римпоче  "16 вопросов учителю дзогчен".

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Вот так учишься, учишься, практикуешь что-то, а оно оказывается "отклонениями и препятствиями".

И меня это страшно смущает.

А еще сильнее меня смущает, что "Буддистам настолько же трудно поверить в это, как и небуддистам, так что особых преимуществ буддистов перед небуддистами в отношении учения дзогчен нет". Потому что это противоречит словам моего учителя.



:-Е

----------


## AndreiCH

> Далее, вот одно любопытное наблюдение. Как известно, существуют три великих буддийских воззрения - дзогчен, махамудра и *мадхьямака*.


Действительно любопытное наблюдение.

До этого момента я думал что мадхьямика из другого логического ряда - ряда философских школ, ну по крайней мере таких как- вайбхашика, саутрантика, йогачара (читтаматра, виджнянавада), мадхьямака (просангика и сватантрика)...

Пэма отсюда вопрос - как существуют внешнии феномены с точки зрения Дзогчен? 
Второй вопрос: Мадхьямака Сватантрика считает что со стороны внешних феноменов реально существуют их свойства, она тоже является великим возрением?

Третий вопрос. Считаете ли вы справедливым что Абхидхарма не была включена в список великих возрений, по моему это не справедливо по отношению Тхераваде.

Спасибо за ответ.

----------


## Грег

> Вот так учишься, учишься, практикуешь что-то, а оно оказывается "отклонениями и препятствиями".


Оно так может! называться, в случае, если практикуешь более продвинутые методы, а не само по себе.
Это всё равно, что при наличии у тебя екскаватора, ты, чтобы вырыть пруд, используешь лопату.
Если же экскаватора нет, а лопата в наличии, то лопата - самый лучшый в данном случае инструмент. Сама по себе, лопата не помеха и не отклонения, правда, только в случае, если у тебя нет экскаватора.



> И меня это страшно смущает.


Смущать это вас не должно. Вы занимаетесь практикой, а этого уже достаточно, по крайней мере, на данный момент.



> А еще сильнее меня смущает, что "Буддистам настолько же трудно поверить в это, как и небуддистам, так что особых преимуществ буддистов перед небуддистами в отношении учения дзогчен нет". Потому что это противоречит словам моего учителя.
> 
> Что вообще полный п...ц
> 
> :-Е


Это вас тоже не должно смущать. Тантрические методы и воззрения тоже сильно отличаются от сутрических, но у нас есть тексты о единстве сутры и тантры. Аналогично с Дзогчен.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

AndreiCH, мадхьямика - это действительно философская система или школа.

Ранее утверждалось, что воззрение дзогчен совпадает с воззрением философской школы мадхъямика-прасангика в том, что отрицается существование всякого воззрения, как и крайности энернализма и нигилизма.

Однако подчеркивалось, что ати-йога дзогчен - это не философская система, а мудрость [прямое знание изначального состояния]. В архивах БФ я нашёл упоминание, что Мипам Римпоче относил воззрение дзогчен скорее к мадхъямике-жентон.

Воззрение махамудры также относят к мадхъямике-жентон, если я не ошибаюсь.

----------


## Legba

Извините, что говорю за Пема, но у меня есть подходящая цитата из ЕСДЛ, иллюстрирующая соотношение 4 философских школ и Дзогчена.




> В соответствии с подходом, сформулированным Джамьяном Чоки Лодро и записанным Дилго Кхенце Ринпоче, вся полнота буддийской философии и практики выражена в знаменитом утверждении Будды:
> 
> В уме нет самого ума,
> Потому что его природа — ясный свет. 
> 
> Первая часть этого утверждения, «В уме», включает в себя всю полноту смысла Четырех Благородных Истин, первого поворота колеса Учения.
> Вторая часть первой строки, «...нет самого ума», охватывает все значение Сутр мудрости (Праджняпарамиты), составляющих основу второго поворота колеса Учения.
> Смысл второй строки, «Потому что его природа — ясный свет», содержит в себе сущность третьего поворота колеса Учения. Это относится не к тем сутрам, которые являются каноническими источниками учения Читтаматры, развивавшегося в рамках школы Йогачара, а к таким, как Сутра зародыша состояния Будды, на основе которой написан трактат Майтрейи Высшая тантра Махаяны. В нем говорится о природе ума как об изначальном ясном свете.
> Слова «природа ума — ясный свет» воплощают в себе конечную цель учений Высшей Йога-тантры, где основное внимание в практике уделяется достижению переживания вместерожденного изначального ума ясного света. А в учении Дзогчен сам ясный свет, и только он один, является предметом практики и предстает во всей своей обнаженности. Можно сказать, что Дзогчен — это практика одного лишь ясного света, или обнаженного ригпа.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Далее, вот одно любопытное наблюдение. Как известно, существуют три великих буддийских воззрения - дзогчен, махамудра и мадхьямака. По крайней мере, так говорит Тулку Урген Ринпоче, и воззрения сущностной махамудры и великой мадхьямаки точного смысла ничем не отличаются от воззрения кадаг трэкчо, присущего дзогчену.


Да, всё правильно! Суть во всех трёх - одна.
Но есть разница в методах, пути и времени, затраченном на получение конечного результаиа.



> ...
> Но почему-то я никогда не слышал, что махамудра и мадхьямака ничем не ограничены и вовсе не обязательно быть буддистом, чтобы их практиковать.
> ...


Скажу ИМХО - 
Насколько я понимаю, Махамудра не является самодостаточной системой. Махамудра - это окончание тантрийского пути (буддийского). Практика Махамудры, та которая приведёт к тому же результату, что и практика Дзогчен, безсмысленна без завершения кьедрим и дзогрим.
Мадхьямака, на мой взгляд тоже глубоко встроена в буддийскую систему.
А то, что для практики Дзогчен не так уж обязательно быть буддистом (просто это легче сделать в данный момент будучи буддистом) - это не выдумка ДОшников, а слова учителей Дзогчена.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Пэма отсюда вопрос - как существуют внешнии феномены с точки зрения Дзогчен? 
> ...


Ничего, если я пока отвечу? Если я влезаю непрошенно, то заранее прошу извинения.
С точки зрения Дзогчен - внешние феномены (точнее, кажущиеся нам внешними) есть проявления нашей собственной потенциальной способности, которые видятся нам как внешние.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Пётр, если я правильно понимаю, утверждение «...нет самого ума» соответствует воззрению мадхъямики-прасангики, ибо отрицается самобытие ума?

А утверждение «...его природа — ясный свет» - это воззрение мадхъямики-жентон, не так ли?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Скажу ИМХО - 
> Насколько я понимаю, Махамудра не является самодостаточной системой. Махамудра - это окончание тантрийского пути (буддийского). Практика Махамудры, та которая приведёт к тому же результату, что и практика Дзогчен, невозможна без завершения кьедрим и дзогрим.
> Мадхьямака, на мой взгляд тоже глубоко встроена в буддийскую систему.
> А то, что для практики Дзогчен не так уж обязательно быть буддистом (просто это легче сделать в данный момент будучи буддистом) - это не выдумка ДОшников, а слова учителей Дзогчена.


*Карма Агван Йондан Чжамцо
(Чжамгон Конгтрул Римпочэ)
(1813 — 1899)
СВЕТОЧ УВЕРЕННОСТИ*

>>>
Тот, чья вера непрочна, чья интуиция омрачена, кого легко сбивают с толку порочные компании, кто боится трудностей глубокомысленных учений, и тот будет совершенствоваться постепенно, проходя последовательный путь под непосредственным руководством гуру, использующего искусные средства. До того, как он получит наставления к Стезям Видения и Созерцания, он должен собрать и объединить Два Накопления7.

Тот же, кто способен к мгновенным вспышкам озарения, благодаря силе своей интуиции, чье сострадание велико, кто преисполнен неколебимой веры и благоговения, кто свободен от пристрастности и ненависти, кто думает только о Дхарме и всецело углубился в изучение сокровенных Наставлений, *такому человеку требуется лишь то учение, которое непосредственно указывает на высшую природу реальности, и он обходится без визуализаций и других практик, применяемых на Стезе Средств8. Ведь так было сказано!* 

>>>
*СОЮЗ СТАРОЙ И НОВЫХ ШКОЛ ПЕРЕВОДА

Лекция Далай-ламы XIV*
http://www.universalinternetlibrary....dalaiper.shtml

----------


## AndreiCH

> Ничего, если я пока отвечу? Если я влезаю непрошенно, то заранее прошу извинения.
> С точки зрения Дзогчен - внешние феномены (точнее, кажущиеся нам внешними) есть проявления нашей собственной потенциальной способности, которые видятся нам как внешние.


То есть кроме субъективного феномена "наших потенциальных способностей" со стороны внешнего ни чего не существует, так?

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Тантрические методы и воззрения тоже сильно отличаются от сутрических, но у нас есть тексты о единстве сутры и тантры. Аналогично с Дзогчен.


Слова моего учителя о Дзогчене отличаются от того, что говорится в этом треде. Я об этом. А вы заладили: лопата, лопата.

----------


## Грег

> Слова моего учителя о Дзогчене отличаются от того, что говорится в этом треде. Я об этом. А вы заладили: лопата, лопата.


Ну так скажите слова своего учителя.
Скажите -  мой учитель считает ТАК-ТО и ТАК-ТО.
Я, например, этого не знаю (попросту не слышал).
Могу только привести в пример слова учителя, которого считаю своим и тех, чьи книги читал.

----------


## Грег

> То есть кроме субъективного феномена "наших потенциальных способностей" со стороны внешнего ни чего не существует, так?


Насколько я понимаю - существует, но как наше собственное проявление (могу и ошибаться в точности формулировки).
Скажу честно, я не силён в логических выкладках и определениях.
Для их логического объяснения есть воззрение "срединного пути".
Символом Дзогчена считается зеркало. Свойство зеркала - отражать всё, что перед ним появляется.
Наш ум подобен этому зеркалу, - при соответствующих вторичных причинах в нём проявляются феномены (как я понимаю). Если мы считаем проявленные феномены внешними, то мы в заблуждении.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Сергей:

И что, подискутируем? Не, не надо. Не будем.

----------


## Грег

Добавлю:

Намкай Норбу Ринпоче. Учение — выше культурных ограничений http://sufism.ru/webmag/public_html/...1031144611587:




> Наша потенциальность, наше истинное состояние, подобна потенциальной способности зеркала проявлять бесчисленные отражения, но мы не можем непосредственно почувствовать эту способность. Мы можем обнаружить ее только через отражения. Отражения — это не сама потенциальная способность зеркала, они лишь проявления этой потенциальности.


К стати, обратите внимание на название сайта, опубликовавшего эту статью!

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Друзья, позвольте воспользоваться футбольной аналогией :Smilie: :

Все мы играем в одной команде: тхеравадины в защите, махаянисты (последователи Сутры, Тантры и Чань) в полузащите (причём тантристы и чаньцы играют под нападающими), а дзогченовцы в нападении. Наша цель состоит в поражении ворот Мары (авидьи, маригпы...). Достижение же цели зависит даже не столько от функций игрока на поле (от его традиции), а от его квалификации (способности эффективно практиковать) - так, хороший защитник вполне может подключиться к атаке и забить!
А так называемые тиртхики вполне могут выйти на замену и тоже реализовать свой момент!

----------


## AndreiCH

> Насколько я понимаю - существует, но как наше собственное проявление (могу и ошибаться в точности формулировки).
> Скажу честно, я не силён в логических выкладках и определениях.
> Для их логического объяснения есть воззрение "срединного пути".
> Символом Дзогчена считается зеркало. Свойство зеркала - отражать всё, что перед ним появляется.
> Наш ум подобен этому зеркалу, - при соответствующих вторичных причинах в нём проявляются феномены (как я понимаю). Если мы считаем проявленные феномены внешними, то мы в заблуждении.


Да с зеркалом сложно получается.

Что я понимаю сейчас то это что Дзогчен принимает свойство потока сознания как подобия Зеркала за реально существующее - очень похоже на Читтаматру, существует только "потенциальность" со стороны субъекта, со стороны внешних феноменов не существует даже основа для обозначения.

Но с другой стороны- Потенциальность через Зеркало тоже запутывает меня, основное свойство зеркала отражать внешнее, но если внешнего не существует то свойство зеркала не может существовать так как отражать нечего. При отсутствии основного свойства Потенциальности можем заключить что со стороны данной Потенциальности ничего не существует. Уже ближе к Просангике, но с субъективной стороны.

----------


## Грег

> Сергей:
> 
> И что, подискутируем? Не, не надо. Не будем.


Так зачем же тогда говорить было о словах учителя, если не хотите о них говорить?  :Confused:   :Confused:  
Необязательно дискутировать, но если сказали "А", то уж говорите и "Б".

Боитесь чего-то?

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Андреич, чтобы правильно понять аналогию с зеркалом, Вы должны сначала узнать об основе, пути и плоде дзогчен, а также о данг (сущности),  ролпа (природе) и цел (энергии). Если Вы будете искать параллели и аналогии, пытаясь понять дзогчен с позиций Читтаматры и Прасангики, Вы окончательно запутаетесь.  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Да с зеркалом сложно получается.
> 
> Что я понимаю сейчас то это что Дзогчен принимает свойство потока сознания как подобия Зеркала за реально существующее - очень похоже на Читтаматру, существует только "потенциальность" со стороны субъекта, со стороны внешних феноменов не существует даже основа для обозначения.


Не понял до конца - очень мало запятых  :Smilie: .




> Но с другой стороны- Потенциальность через Зеркало тоже запутывает меня, основное свойство зеркала отражать внешнее, но если внешнего не существует то свойство зеркала не может существовать так как отражать нечего. При отсутствии основного свойства Потенциальности можем заключить что со стороны данной Потенциальности ничего не существует. Уже ближе к Просангике, но с субъективной стороны.


Не говорится, что наш ум и есть зеркало, говорится, что он подобен зеркалу.
При определённых вторичных условиях, в нём могут проявиться какие-либо феномены, которые не являются реальными, подобно отражениям в зеркали. И, тем не мене они существуют, хоть и нереальны.
В случае зеркала этими вторичными условиями будут внешние феномены, которые зеркало будет отображать.

----------


## Грег

> Андреич, чтобы правильно понять аналогию с зеркалом, Вы должны сначала узнать об основе, пути и плоде дзогчен, а также о данг (сущности),  ролпа (природе) и цел (энергии). Если Вы будете искать параллели и аналогии, пытаясь понять дзогчен с позиций Читтаматры и Прасангики, Вы окончательно запутаетесь.


В общем-то, пожалуй, да...

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Так зачем же тогда говорить было о словах учителя, если не хотите о них говорить?


Вырвалось. Не все же тут у нас осознанные.




> Необязательно дискутировать, но если сказали "А", то уж говорите и "Б". Боитесь чего-то?


Боюсь еще пяти страниц флуда с позиций сторонников традиционного и нетрадиционного методов учения, который не изменит ничего, а только укрепит эго участников и породит кучу мешающих эмоций.

----------


## AndreiCH

> Не говорится, что наш ум и есть зеркало, говорится, что он подобен зеркалу.
> При определённых вторичных условиях, в нём могут проявиться какие-либо феномены, которые не являются реальными, подобно отражениям в зеркали. И, тем не мене они существуют, хоть и нереальны.
> В случае зеркала этими вторичными условиями будут внешние феномены, которые зеркало будет отображать.


Ну тогда это Читтаматра в усеченном виде. 

Как практически вам помогает аналогия Зеркала? Как я понял АндреиЧ для вашего ума это вторичный феномен появившийся из-за несовершенства вашего зеркала и затеняющий его яркое сияние  :Smilie:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Боюсь еще пяти страниц флуда с позиций сторонников традиционного и нетрадиционного методов учения, который не изменит ничего, а только укрепит эго участников и породит кучу мешающих эмоций.


Правильно! Раздоры в команде чреваты...

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Не вижу я тут никакой команды

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Ну тогда это Читтаматра в усеченном виде.


AndreiCH, это - ни то, и ни это, это - другое.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Не вижу я тут никакой команды


Да, похоже на сборную клубов...
Нужно оттачивать технику взаимодействия.

----------


## Грег

> Вырвалось. Не все же тут у нас осознанные.


Ну тогда хоть скажите чего вы  боитесь в этом случае.



> Боюсь еще пяти страниц флуда с позиций сторонников традиционного и нетрадиционного методов учения, который не изменит ничего, а только укрепит эго участников и породит кучу мешающих эмоций.


А не нужно обсуждать методику и воззрения, а самое главное "правильность" и "аутентичность" чужих методов и учений, тогда и укрепляться нечему будет.
Занимается человек тем, что ему говорит учитель - так пусть занимается.
А если кто-то выражает недоверие методам этого человека, то значит не доверяет учителю, который эти методы дал.
Здесь же, некоторые участники говорят, что учителям-то они доверяют, но вот к практикующим (ученикам) этого учителя доверия у них нет.

----------


## Грег

> Ну тогда это Читтаматра в усеченном виде. 
> 
> Как практически вам помогает аналогия Зеркала? Как я понял АндреиЧ для вашего ума это вторичный феномен появившийся из-за несовершенства вашего зеркала и затеняющий его яркое сияние


Вы пытаетесь встроить учение в известные вам понятия и определения.

----------


## AndreiCH

> Вы пытаетесь встроить учение в известные вам понятия и определения.


Как вам помогает образ зеркала?

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Здесь же, некоторые участники говорят, что учителям-то они доверяют, но вот к практикующим (ученикам) этого учителя доверия у них нет.


И чё?

Настоящему практикующему это должно быть по барабану. Тут у нас давно флуд ради флуда.

----------


## Грег

> Ну тогда это Читтаматра в усеченном виде. 
> 
> Как практически вам помогает аналогия Зеркала? Как я понял АндреиЧ для вашего ума это вторичный феномен появившийся из-за несовершенства вашего зеркала и затеняющий его яркое сияние


Я пока не совсем понимаю логические раскладки взаимотношения живых существ. Т.е. не могу пока соединить воедино иллюзорность существования и наличие индивидуального потока сознания, поэтому не всё могу объяснить.

В общем, как я понял из одной последней трансляции Ринпоче, ум просветлённых существ подобен зеркалу. - Если перед ним появляется чувствующее существо, то оно (это существо) видит своё отражение в этом зеркале, и это отражение считает внешним проявлением просветлённого существа. (Не нужно забывать слово "подобно", а не так как есть на самом деле)
Что-то примерно так.

----------


## Грег

> И чё?
> Настоящему практикующему это должно быть по барабану. Тут у нас давно флуд ради флуда.


Дык... мне-то по-барабану, - считают ли меня верблюдом - это их проблемы.
Только, иногда, вопросы, действительно задают те, кто хочет что-то узнать, а не доказать превосходство или большую "истинность" своего пути или возрениея.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Дык... мне-то по-барабану, - считают ли меня верблюдом - это их проблемы.


Нет, Вы, Сергей, неплохой форвард, фактурный такой, напористый, только вот мяч иногда передерживаете... :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Как вам помогает образ зеркала?


Помогает понять проявления кажущихся внешними феноменов.
Помогает понять их иллюзорность

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Как выяснилось после трёх тредов по 10 страниц, объяснить ничего не получается: рамки вопрошающих мешают. Зато появилась редкая возможность многое узнать о себе, своих недостатках, ошибках и ограниченности.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Как вам помогает образ зеркала?


Андрейич, не ленитесь. Вы хотите, чтобы Вам на блюдечке всё преподнесли и разжевали? Ладно.

"Пустотная природа ума подобна зеркалу. Природа ума не занимается оценками, она просто отражает, точно так же, как отражает зеркало.

Итак, Основа, коренное состояние человека, в Сущности пустотна, однако, ее Природа, тем не менее, проявляется. Способ проявления Основы и есть Энергия, и, если использовать пример, Энергия сравнивается с отражениями, которые появляются в зеркале. *Возникающие в зеркале отражения есть зримо проявляющаяся энергия его собственной изначальной природы.* Но пример с зеркалом показывает, что Сущность, Природа и Энергия взаимосвязаны и отделить их друг от друга можно разве что в целях объяснения."

----------


## Грег

> Нет, Вы, Сергей, неплохой форвард, фактурный такой, напористый, только вот мяч иногда передерживаете...


Это ничего не говорит ни об уровне моей практики, ни о том верно ли, или не верно я говорю.
Это говорит только о том, что я могу/не могу делать ТО или ЭТО, или делаю ЭТО вот ТАК или ЭДАК.
Это особенности личности и особенность моего взаимодействия с окружающей действительностью. И об этом я знаю. Если важно только это, т.е. особенность (форма) подачи материала, а не передаваемый смысл, то приношу свои извинения.

А футбола я не фанат...

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Если важно только это, т.е. особенность (форма) подачи материала, а не передаваемый смысл, то приношу свои извинения.


Не стоит извиняться, талант налицо! :Smilie: 
А форма (технико-тактические характеристики) напрямую кореллируют со смыслом/результатом. Вот, Игорь Берхин и Пэма Бэнза - вышли и сразу забили! :Smilie:

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Вот так учишься, учишься, практикуешь что-то, а оно оказывается "отклонениями и препятствиями".
> И меня это страшно смущает.
> А еще сильнее меня смущает, что "Буддистам настолько же трудно поверить в это, как и небуддистам, так что особых преимуществ буддистов перед небуддистами в отношении учения дзогчен нет". Потому что это противоречит словам моего учителя.
> Что вообще полный п...ц



Вот, что в дзогчен называется отклонениями и препятствиями. Это коренная тантра дзогчен Царь Всетворящий _kun byed rgyal po_: 

_Затем всевышний источник, ум чистый и совершенный объяснил, что причинно-следственные колесницы, заблуждаются в том, что якобы следует проходить путь, и, тем самым, отклоняются от великого совершенства и препятствуют ему.

Внемли, о великий! Сама сущность ума чистого и совершенного и есть основа основ всех явлений. Нерождённая, будучи совершенно чиста, она не знает препятствий; запредельная прохождению пути, не знает отклонений; изначально самосовершенную, её не нужно искать. Однако, когда единый ум, чистый и совершенный, первооснова всего и вся, [видится] как множественность, возникают отклонения и препятствия. Проходить путь, чтобы достичь того, что не может быть достигнуто прохождением — отклонение; [стремление] рассудочно рассмотреть то, что не может стать объектом [мысли], — препятствие пониманию.

Хотя в естественном состоянии как оно есть всё едино, [бодхисаттвы] полагают, будто практикуя причину — десять парамит, — впоследствии обретут плод — десять бхуми.  Их отклонения и препятствия длятся три кальпы.

[Практикующие крия-тантру] почитают внешний мир, внутренний мир и мысли как три чистоты и применяют просветляющие силы и чудотворные действия. Но несмотря на то, что они полностью соблюдают обеты и правила, их отклонения и препятствия длятся ещё семь жизней.

[Практикующие убхая-тантру,] для которых поведение — причина, а воззрение — плод, видят различие между воззрением и поведением. Так они отклоняются от недвойственности, а их препятствия длятся ещё три жизни.

[Практикующие йога-тантру,] которые принимают и отвергают по отношению к единой первооснове, не видят единство, но видят двойственность. Таким образом, их отклонения и препятствия длятся до тех пор, пока они не освободятся от принятия и отвержения.

[Практикующие махайогу,] созерцая единое самородное состояние, как если бы оно имело три особенности, отклоняются от состояния, запредельного усилию.

[Практикующие ануйогу,] не понимая, что естественное состояние как оно есть — это основа основ всех явлений живой и неживой вселенной, видят пространство и мудрость как причину и следствие. Поскольку они преувеличивают существование причины и, наоборот, преуменьшают существование следствия, то их препятствия сохраняются, пока не будет обретена уверенность превыше утверждения и отрицания.

Таким образом, [всего] есть шесть способов, которыми хотят обрести [якобы] несуществующий плод: опираться на две истины; применять три чистоты; разделять воззрение и поведение; применять поведение, которое требует принятия и отвержения; созерцать три ступени; рассматривать пространство и мудрость как причину и следствие. [...]

Ум чистый и совершенный подобен пространству. В реальности природы ума, подобной пространству, нет ни воззрения для созерцания, ни обета для соблюдения, ни способности духовного действия для стремления к ней, ни мудрости для развития, ни уровней просветления для освоения, ни пути для прохождения, нет ни чего-то "тонкого", ни двойственности для воссоединения, нет никакого прямого учения помимо ума чистого и совершенного. Поскольку [ум чистый и совершенный] запределен утверждению и отрицанию, никакое тайное учение с ним не сравнится. Таково воззрение великого совершенства, ума чистого и совершенного. [...]

Последователи причинно-следственных колесниц, желая узреть меня и мою сущность, ищут меня посредством "десяти природ", но неизбежно терпят неудачу подобно тому, кто, пытаясь пройтись по небу, падает на землю. Я доподлинно объясню тебе свою сущность: поскольку я запределен любому опыту, воззрение [на меня] не созерцается. Подобным образом, ни одна из "десяти природ" не способна постичь истинную цель. Не думай противное! Пытаясь понять меня рассудком, не найдешь ничего, чтобы “увидеть”. Так что, не делай меня объектом воззрения, оставь как есть в естественном состоянии!

Поскольку в невыразимом нерождённом состоянии никогда не было разделения, нет нужды соблюдать обеты и нравственные заповеди. Поскольку первооснова изначально самосовершенна, не нужно усилий в практике, чтобы её обрести. Поскольку у самородной мудрости нет препятствий, не нужно стремиться прояснить мудрость чистого присутствия. Поскольку всё находится на моём [уровне], не нужно очищать [препятствия] ради достижения уровней просветления. Поскольку я объемлю всё, нет пути, который ведёт ко мне. Поскольку я изначально запределен двойственности субъекта и объекта, ничто нельзя определить как "нечто тонкое". Поскольку моя телесность (gzugs) включает всё, двойственность никогда не существовала. Поскольку я — изначальная самородная мудрость, ничем другим меня не подтвердить. Поскольку я — самое сердце всеобщего просветления, нет иных тайных наставлений.

Превосходя все утверждения и отрицания, я превыше всех явлений. Поскольку нет ничего, что не являлось бы мной, я превыше созерцания воззрения. Поскольку помимо меня нечего сохранять, я превыше соблюдения обета. Поскольку помимо меня нечего искать, я превыше стремления к способности духовного действия. Поскольку не существует никакого места вне меня, я превыше прохождения уровней просветления. Поскольку я никогда не встречал препятствий, как самородная мудрость я превыше [всего]. Будучи нерождённой реальностью, как [истинная] "тонкая" реальность, я превыше всего. Поскольку помимо меня некуда идти, я превыше прохождения путей. Поскольку всё и вся проявляется из меня, первоосновы просветления, я — превосходящая [всё] изначальная недвойственность. Поскольку утверждаю доподлинное знание самородной мудрости, я превыше [всего] как прямое и совершенное понимание писаний. Поскольку ничто не существует отдельно от меня, я, проявляющий всё, превыше всего.

Непонимание меня — препятствие. Поиск чего-то помимо меня — отклонение. Препятствия бывают двух видов: кармические и познавательные. Неспособность меня увидеть — кармическое препятствие, неспособность узнать — познавательное. Поскольку все воспринимаемые явления — природа ума чистого и совершенного, не знать меня и не узнавать — два вида препятствий; искать чего-то и пытаться достичь — отклонение._
(9. Глава об устранении изъянов отклонений и препятствий.)


Вот, как в дзогчен объясняется, почему буддисты не верят в учение дзогчен:

_Внемли, о великий! Мою сущность непросто [понять]. Её воззрение и поведение в восьми отношениях не чета тем, что [содержатся] в пяти колесницах, проповеданных тремя учителями: в отношении вступления, воззрения, обета, духовной способности, пути, уровней просветления, изначальной мудрости и высшей реальности.

Вступление возникает на основе безусильности.
Воззрение раскрывается без нужды в созерцании.
Обет хранится без нужды соблюдать его.
Способность духовного действия обретается без усилий.
Путь — это не то, что проходят постепенно.
Нет уровней, достижимых посредством практики.
Мудрость — это нерассудочное состояние, которое никак нельзя породить.
Истинная реальность — это естественное состояние, которое нельзя изменить.

Внемли, о великий! Если учить этому последователей колесниц, основанных на причине и следствии, они сочтут это невозможным. В действительности, они верят в то, что раз мир основан на причине и следствии, всё должно быть привязано к этому закону. Они верят, что ради достижения следствия — будд трёх времён — необходимо воздействовать на причину — существ трёх миров. Созерцая воззрение как причину, они верят, что могут достичь следствия. Однако, таким созерцанием не обрести плод.

Поскольку всё является естественным истинным состоянием, стремиться изменить или исправить это состояние — проступок столь же тяжкий, как сокрытие истины! Воззрение, созерцание, обет и так далее, все наставления, требующие усилий, лишь указывают на знание тем, кому нужно перестать отвлекаться объектами чувств и затвориться в уединённом месте для достижения нерассудочного состояния равенства._
(35. Глава, которая показывает систему великого совершенства)


Вот это подлинное учение дзогчен-атийоги. Когда кто-то проверяет учителя, всегда рекомендуется сравнивать, соответствуют ли его наставленипя коренным текстам. Поэтому, если коренные тексты противоречат чьим-то наставлениям, значит то, чему учит такой человек, не дзогчен, а что-то другое.

----------

Михаил_ (23.10.2017)

----------


## Alert

//Это коренная тантра дзогчен Царь Всетворящий kun byed rgyal po: //

Все процитированное на 100 % соответствует “Махаяна шраддхотпада шастре”. Чем же дзогчен отличается от дзен, только большим радикализмом в метОде?

Правильно ли я понимаю эту методу? Основатель первоначально достиг нужного состояния (природы,сущности). Затем он дает своим ученикам непосредственное обнаружение этого состояния (природы,сущности), которые передают его далее. Если сущность ума обнаружена учеником, то все окей, это и есть дзогчен. Если же состояние/сущность не обнаружена, то дзогчен автоматически превращается в дзен или в другую школу, методы которой используются. Также самостоятельно обнаружить это состояние/сущность практически невозможно. Вот этот пункт действительно малопонятен, ни в одной другой буддийской традиции ничего похожего нет. Остальное вполне понятно.

И все же, уважаемый Игорь Берхин, может быть хоть Вы сможете ответить, какой джхане с каким первоэлементом соответствует дзогченовская ригпа или естественное состояние? Бо я уже отчаялся получить ответ от наших дзогченпа.  :Smilie:  Вроде как Вы когда-то начинали с тхеравады.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> какой джхане с каким первоэлементом соответсвует дзогченовская ригпа или естественное состояние?


Некорректный вопрос.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Также самостоятельно обнаружить это состояние/сущность практически невозможно. Вот этот пункт действительно малопонятен, ни в одной другой буддийской традиции ничего похожего нет...


Попробую пояснить насколько смогу:

В Дзогчене распознавание Ригпа сравнивается с узнаванием вкуса сахара.
Ведь можно сколько угодно рассуждать о вкусе сахара, но распознать его можно только попробовав.
Причём, нужно знать, что ты пробуешь именно сахар! И, так же, если узнавание происходит, к примеру, с помощью шоколада, за вкус сахара можно принять вкус какао, который есть в шоколаде. А если не знаешь, что пробуешь, то и вообще ничего не узнаешь.
Поэтому и говорится, что распознать самому, очень сложно. Нужен кто-то, кто знает вкус сахара, даст тебе попробовать и скажет, что именно это и есть вкус сахара.
Таков метод Дзогчена - сразу познать конечный результат.

----------


## Alert

//Попробую пояснить насколько смогу://

Некорректный ответ.  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Если сущность ума обнаружена учеником, то все окей, это и есть дзогчен.
> ...


Это только введение в состояние Дзогчен. Дальнейшая практика направлена на поддержание непрерывного пребывания в этом состоянии.



> Если же состояние/сущность не обнаружена, то дзогчен автоматически превращается в дзен или в другую школу, методы которой используются. 
> ...


ИМХО - и да и нет.
На мой взляд, если состояние/сущность не обнаружена, то практик может посчитать, что раз он с первого раза не получил, значит он не может следовать учению Дзогчен (что в общем-то и происходит у некоторых практикующих), выбирает постепенный путь и больше не пытается заниматься Дзогчен, считая, что не попал в 10% (либо пытается каким-то образом зародить связь с Дзогчен на следующую жизнь), далее выбирает какой-либо постепенный путь и следует ему.
Но, с другой стороны, если узнавание не произошло, можно попытаться использовать какие-либо методы других традиций для устранения препятствий, либо использовать методы Дзогчен - рушены, семзины и т.д.
При прямом введении (ознакомлении), в любом случае, могут быть получены какие-то переживания, в которых есть и проблеск искомого состояние.
В любом случае, у практика уже есть образец искомого. Не стоит отчаиваться и ждать мгновенного просветления - слушайте то, что говорит учитель в этом случае и практикуйте это.

Дзогчен не может превратиться в Дзен или в другую школу, методы которой используются. Потому как, методы других направлений, в этом случае, используются не с той целью, с какой они используются традиционно (так скажем...). Они направлены на то, чтобы помочь практикующему устранить препятствия для распознавания искомого состояния/сущности. Но он может превратиться в таковые, если практикующий бросит Дзогчен.

Вот так я думаю...

----------


## Грег

> Некорректный ответ.


Вы иронизируете по поводу ответа Игоря?
Напрасно, лучше узнайте, что имеется в виду.

Джханы - умозрительные определения, данные уму как вехи на пути.
Дзогчен не оперирует понятиями джхан, поэтому не с чем провести соответствие, ИМХО.
И практики не используют понятия джхан, поэтому и ответить вам не могут.

----------


## Alert

//Джханы - умозрительные определения, данные уму как вехи на пути.//

Весьма неосмотрительно так говорить.

//Дзогчен не оперирует понятиями джхан, поэтому не с чем провести соответствие, ИМХО.//

Разве дзогчен не оперирует понятием шинэ?

----------


## Грег

> Весьма неосмотрительно так говорить.


Почему?
Неужели вы считаете, что наш мир в истинном смысле дискретен и его познание делится на конечные отрезки? Просто, ИМХО, Будда выделил их для того, чтобы мы могли определить продвижение в практике.
Ведь он говорил об иллюзорности того что мы видим! Неужели, может быть такое, что всё иллюзорно, а джханы нет?
Джханы есть, но для ума движущегося по постепенному пути, потому как, ИМХО, это вехи на этом пути.
Этим Дзогчен и отличается от постепенных путей, что в его методе нет такой постепенности - мы сразу идём к концу и упражняемся в пребывании в этом состоянии.



> Разве дзогчен не оперирует понятием шинэ?


Оперирует, но несколько в другом значении по сравнению с другими традициями.
Шине (нэпа в тибетской транскрипции) - это одно из переживаний практики, очень важная отправная точка в практике.

Если вас интересует соотношение практик и понятий Дзогчена с Тхеравадой, то я не смогу этого сделать - не настолько знаком с Тхеравадой, точнее даже, вообще не знаком.
Скоре всего, такое соотношение вообще не получится сделать.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

To Игорь Берхин:

Игорь, спасибо за приведенный отрывок из Кунджет Гьялпо. 

Теоретически понятно, что если учение непостепенное, то есть за пределами причины и следствия, то и достигать, собственно говоря, нечего - всё спонтанно самосовершенно изначально. Об этом же говорится в "Шести ваджрных строфах".

    Если видишь, что все изначально самосовершенно,
    исцеляется болезнь стремление чего-то достигать,
    и, когда просто остаешься в естественном состоянии как оно есть,
    присутствие недвойственного созерцания
    непрерывно возникает само собой.


Хочу задать такой вопрос:

В "Кристалле и пути света" в разделе "Главные практики" читаем:


"Когда же состояние недвойственного созерцания будет достигнуто  
неважно, каким способом и в каком из трех разделов (сэмде, лонгде, мэннгагде), *вы сами испробуете его вкус, и у вас больше не останется никаких сомнений в том, что это такое.*  Затем следует продолжать пребывать в нем." 

Во втором завете Гараб Дордже также говорит, что не должно оставаться сомнений относительно того, находимся мы в ригпа или нет. 

Однако, это входит в противоречие с тем, что Вы утверждали ранее о том, что даже Ваджрасаттва не может сказать "ВОТ ОНО!", когда речь идёт о ригпа.

Как же на самом деле распознать ригпа, чтобы не осталось сомнений?

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Во втором завете Гараб Дордже также говорит, что не должно оставаться сомнений относительно того, находимся мы в ригпа или нет. 
> Однако, это входит в противоречие с тем, что Вы утверждали ранее о том, что даже Ваджрасаттва не может сказать "ВОТ ОНО!", когда речь идёт о ригпа.


Это не я говорил, это Гараб Дордже говорил  :Smilie: 




> Как же на самом деле распознать ригпа, чтобы не осталось сомнений?


Внимательно и не отвлекаясь слушать Учителя, когда он дает передачу и объясняет принцип и метод дзогчен, в точности выполнять эти наставления и при этом ничего не додумывать и не добавлять от себя.

----------


## PampKin Head

http://samundercover.livejournal.com/431934.html#cutid1

----------


## Грег

> http://samundercover.livejournal.com/431934.html#cutid1


Отличная цитата!

И?
Что хотел сказать процитировавший?

И ещё, зачем, всё-таки, был переведён текст «Естественно освобожденный ум», если его всё равно применить некому?

----------


## PampKin Head

>>
Медитация Дзогпа Ченпо представляет собой метод практики величайшей простоты, направленный на обретение самого простого состояния, свободного от каких-либо понятийных умопостроений. Но для обычных людей, вроде нас, обретение этого состояния величайшей простоты и раскрепощенности является труднейшей из задач.
Поэтому, для того чтобы подготовиться к практике Дзогпа Ченпо, необходимо пройти различные стадии предварительного обучения и выполнить множество подготовительных практик — с тем чтобы изучить путь и полностью очиститься от загрязнения негативными эмоциями, силой добродетелей породить позитивную энергию и довести до совершенства обычные достижения медитации, полученные на основе более открытых буддийских учений. Когда ученик готов, в соответствии со степенью своего духовного продвижения, он может получить наставления в медитации Дзогпа Ченпо от квалифицированного учителя.
...
Если, не имея конкретных переживаний, свидетельствующих о готовности к получению наставлений, человек будет читать о них или изучать их, у него может возникнуть недостоверное, основанное лишь на интеллектуальном понимании, представление о том или ином медитативном переживании. Таким образом, не получив истинного опыта или чистого осо знания, можно попасть в ловушку ум ственных измышлений. В этом случае практикующему будет трудно даже отличить подлинное переживание осознания от образа, порожденного понятийным мышлением.
...
Некоторые люди не нуждаются в каких бы то ни было общих подготовительных упражнениях, по скольку они уже готовы к практике высшего учения, такого как Дзогпа Ченпо. Но в нашем мире вероятность появления таких людей носит скорее теоретический характер.
...

----------


## Грег

> >>
> Медитация Дзогпа Ченпо представляет собой метод практики величайшей простоты, направленный на обретение самого простого состояния, свободного от каких-либо понятийных умопостроений. Но для обычных людей, вроде нас, обретение этого состояния величайшей простоты и раскрепощенности является труднейшей из задач.
> Поэтому, для того чтобы подготовиться к практике Дзогпа Ченпо, необходимо пройти различные стадии предварительного обучения и выполнить множество подготовительных практик — с тем чтобы изучить путь и полностью очиститься от загрязнения негативными эмоциями, силой добродетелей породить позитивную энергию и довести до совершенства обычные достижения медитации, полученные на основе более открытых буддийских учений. Когда ученик готов, в соответствии со степенью своего духовного продвижения, он может получить наставления в медитации Дзогпа Ченпо от квалифицированного учителя.
> ...
> Если, не имея конкретных переживаний, свидетельствующих о готовности к получению наставлений, человек будет читать о них или изучать их, у него может возникнуть недостоверное, основанное лишь на интеллектуальном понимании, представление о том или ином медитативном переживании. Таким образом, не получив истинного опыта или чистого осо знания, можно попасть в ловушку ум ственных измышлений. В этом случае практикующему будет трудно даже отличить подлинное переживание осознания от образа, порожденного понятийным мышлением.
> ...
> Некоторые люди не нуждаются в каких бы то ни было общих подготовительных упражнениях, по скольку они уже готовы к практике высшего учения, такого как Дзогпа Ченпо. Но в нашем мире вероятность появления таких людей носит скорее теоретический характер.
> ...


PampKin Head, вы ищете цитаты, которые соответствуют вашему пониманию.
Я, к примеру, ищу цитаты, соответствующие моему пониманию.
Скажите, вы считаете, что ваш взгляд более верный чем мой?
Если да, от почему????
Если нет, то к чему ваши цитаты?
Что вы сами-то хотите этим сказать?
Что члены ДО глубоко заблуждаются?
Что их учитель заблуждается? Но ведь вы сказали, что у вас есть доверие к ННР  :Confused: .
Не выходит ли из этого, что если заблуждаются ученики ННР, следующие его наставлениям, то заблуждается и сам ННР, который даёт такие наставления?
Или его ученики сами придумывают наставления и трактуют его учение?

Может стоит подумать о своей практике? Подумать о том, что нас лично беспокоит? Что тревожит и заботит - чужая практика или личная?
Что для нас главнее, указать на соринку в чужом глазу??? Или позаботиться о своей практике?
Может стоит обратить внимание на своё ЭГО не дающее спать по поводу чужой практики?
Что нас заставляет критиковать чужие взгляды? Не наше ли ЭГО, выделяющие наши иллюзорные взгляды из сонма чужих таких же иллюзорных взглядов?

----------


## PampKin Head

> PampKin Head, вы ищете цитаты, которые соответствуют вашему пониманию.
> Я, к примеру, ищу цитаты, соответствующие моему пониманию.
> Скажите, вы считаете, что ваш взгляд более верный чем мой?
> Если да, от почему????
> Если нет, то к чему ваши цитаты?
> Что вы сами-то хотите этим сказать?
> Что члены ДО глубоко заблуждаются?
> Что их учитель заблуждается? Но ведь вы сказали, что у вас есть доверие к ННР .
> Не выходит ли из этого, что если заблуждаются ученики ННР, следующие его наставлениям, то заблуждается и сам ННР, который даёт такие наставления?
> ...



Про понимание своих учеников ННР сам высказался.  

http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...&postcount=136
Полностью согласен с автором.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Похоже, мое непонимание базируется на отсутствии информации. За выходные почти закончил "Львиный Взор", многое проясняется.

Всем старавшимся что-то объяснить -- еще раз отдельная благодарность!

----------


## Грег

> Про понимание своих учеников ННР сам высказался.  
> 
> http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...&postcount=136
> Полностью согласен с автором.


Это всё понятно.
А вы сами-то что хотели сказать?
Что всем ДОшникам нкжно бросить свою практику и заниматься чем попроще?
Или вас беспокоит их высокое самомнение?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Это всё понятно.
> А вы сами-то что хотели сказать?
> Что всем ДОшникам нкжно бросить свою практику и заниматься чем попроще?
> Или вас беспокоит их высокое самомнение?


Да тоже самое, что и Ринпоче говорил на ретритах (по крайней мере, в 94-м году точно): нераспознавшие занимаются *вторичными практиками*. Причем могут использовать какие угодно! Да хоть нагвализм.

Тава здесь в том, что чел понимает, что эти практики - *вторичные*. Понимает, что они дают. Вот и все. 

В этом его практика. Может она и попроще, но она для практика - актуальна. Не понимаю, почему это нереально в рамках ДО?

P.S. А про шнурочки и бумпы... Побежите же сами, роняя порты, если ННР будет давать любой ванг. ) Не так ли?

----------


## Грег

> ...
> P.S. А про шнурочки и бумпы... Побежите же сами, роняя порты, если ННР будет давать любой ванг. ) Не так ли?


Нет, PampKin Head, не так  :Smilie:  (Отвечаю только за себя!)
Ни в шнурочках не нуждаюсь, ни в освещении чёток, да у меня их и нет.
Вы слишком много додумываете за других...

----------


## Грег

> Да тоже самое, что и Ринпоче говорил на ретритах (по крайней мере, в 94-м году точно): нераспознавшие занимаются *вторичными практиками*. Причем могут использовать какие угодно! Да хоть нагвализм.
> 
> Тава здесь в том, что чел понимает, что эти практики - *вторичные*. Понимает, что они дают. Вот и все. 
> 
> В этом его практика. Может она и попроще, но она для практика - актуальна. Не понимаю, почему это нереально в рамках ДО?


Не понимаю, вы-то каким образом знаете о том, какими индивидуальными практиками занимаются распознавшие и нераспознавшие?

И ещё, скажите, вы каким-то образом определяете тех, кто распознал, а кто нет? У вас есть методика различения разпознавших и не распознавших?

----------


## Marge

> Тава здесь в том, что чел понимает, что эти практики - *вторичные*. Понимает, что они дают. Вот и все. 
> 
> В этом его практика. Может она и попроще, но она для практика - актуальна. Не понимаю, почему это нереально в рамках ДО?


Вторичные практики нереально делать в рамках ДО? Или что?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вторичные практики нереально делать в рамках ДО? Или что?


Что всем ДОшникам нкжно бросить свою практику и заниматься чем попроще?

---
А в чем практика ДОшника?




> Не понимаю, вы-то каким образом знаете о том, какими индивидуальными практиками занимаются распознавшие и нераспознавшие?


Конечно знаю.

Нераспознавшие занимаются вторичными практиками.
Распознавшие - первичной.

----------


## Грег

> Что всем ДОшникам нкжно бросить свою практику и заниматься чем попроще?
> 
> ---
> А в чем практика ДОшника?


Я не знаю.  :Smilie: 
Вы расскажите, ведь вы её обсуждаете  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

Что-то мне подсказывает, что "распознавшие" не будут заниматься ежедневно такой бессмысленной деятельностью, как чесание языков на форуме.

----------


## Грег

> Что-то мне подсказывает, что "распознавшие" не будут заниматься ежедневно такой бессмысленной деятельностью, как чесание языков на форуме.


Ок!
Тогда скажите:

1. кого вы имеете в виду, когда говорите - "распознавшие"?
2. какими "характеристиками" должны обладать "распознавшие" (что в них должно измениться)?
3. как это будет видно нам, сторонним наблюдателям?

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Нераспознавшие занимаются вторичными практиками.
> ...


Ок!
Что есть вторичные практики?
Какими должны быть практики нераспознавших учеников ННР?



> Распознавшие - первичной.


Что такое первичная практика?

----------


## Аньезка

> Ок!
> Тогда скажите:
> 
> 1. кого вы имеете в виду, когда говорите - "распознавшие"?
> 2. какими "характеристиками" должны обладать "распознавшие" (что в них должно измениться)?
> 3. как это будет видно нам, сторонним наблюдателям?


Вот видете, сколько у вас вопросов. В каждом посте.
Когда "распознаете" -  их больше не будет.
имхо.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ок!
> Что есть вторичные практики?
> Какими должны быть практики нераспознавших учеников ННР?
> 
> Что такое первичная практика?


Это риторические вопросы, имеющие целью дать информацию воспринимающему залу? Или вы не в курсе?

----------


## Грег

> Вот видете, сколько у вас вопросов. В каждом посте.
> Когда "распознаете" -  их больше не будет.
> имхо.


Ок!
Мне не сложно повторить:

1. кого вы имеете в виду, когда говорите - "распознавшие"?
2. какими "характеристиками" должны обладать "распознавшие" (что в них должно измениться)?
3. как это будет видно нам, сторонним наблюдателям?

Эти вопросы к вам. И имеют цель понять, что вы подразумеваете, когда говорите используете вышеприведённые термины.

----------


## Грег

> Это риторические вопросы, имеющие целью дать информацию воспринимающему залу? Или вы не в курсе?


Эти риторические вопросы имеют цель прояснить (для меня), что вы имеете в виду, когда говорите о риторических понятиях.
Иначе, мы можем говорить о разном, используя одни и теже слова.
А Римпоче может говорить вообще о третьем.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Это не я говорил, это Гараб Дордже говорил


Вчера ещё раз перечитал наши мартовские дебаты про распознавание ригпа и, кажется, понял смысл этой фразы.  :Smilie: 

Коль скоро ригпа за пределами интеллекта, воззрений и какого-либо чувственного опыта, не имеет качественных признаков, поэтому нельзя указать, чем оно является или не является. Ибо это будет всего лишь очередная идея или предположение, то есть ограничение. Парадокс в том, что указать нельзя, но можно распознать. Эмахо! 

Таким образом, любые попытки его идентификации через определение или сравнение с чем-то обречены на провал.

Примерно так?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Пампкин писал:



> Конечно знаю.
> 
> Нераспознавшие занимаются вторичными практиками.
> Распознавшие - первичной.


Дезу гоните, таарищ. Распознавшие много чем вторичным занимаются. Еще со времен ближайших 8 учеников Падмасамбхавы, которые практиковали каждый по одной из мандал 8 Херук Маха-йоги.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Эти риторические вопросы имеют цель прояснить (для меня), что вы имеете в виду, когда говорите о риторических понятиях.
> Иначе, мы можем говорить о разном, используя одни и теже слова.
> А Римпоче может говорить вообще о третьем.



Я спрашивал не о риторических понятиях, а не являются ли вопросы ваши риторическими...

http://slovari.yandex.ru/art.xml?art...2%26%26isu%3D2



> РИТОРИЧЕСКИЙ ВОПРОС, так же как риторическое восклицание и риторическое обращение, - своеобразные обороты речи, усиливающие ее выразительность, - так наз. фигуры (см.). Отличительной чертой этих оборотов является их условность, т. е. употребление вопросительной, восклицательной и т. д. интонации в случаях, к-рые по существу ее не требуют, благодаря чему фраза, в которой употреблены эти обороты, приобретает особо подчеркнутый оттенок, усиливающий ее выразительность. Так, Р. в. представляет собой в сущности утверждение, высказанное лишь в вопросительной форме, в силу чего ответ на такой вопрос заранее уже известен, напр.:
> 
> "Могу  ль узреть во блеске новом
> Мечты увядшей  красоту?
> Могу  ль опять одеть покровом
> Знакомой  жизни  наготу?"  (Жуковский).
> 
> Очевидно, что смысл этих фраз в утверждении невозможности вернуть "мечты увядшей красоту" и т. д.; вопрос является условным риторическим оборотом. Но благодаря форме вопроса отношение автора к явлению, о котором идет речь, становится гораздо более выразительным и эмоционально окрашенным.
> 
> ...

----------


## Грег

> Я спрашивал не о риторических понятиях, а не являются ли вопросы ваши риторическими...
> 
> http://slovari.yandex.ru/art.xml?art...2%26%26isu%3D2


PampKin Head, меня не интересуют определения не имеющих к данной теме терминов.
Я спрашиваю лично вас!
Или вы тоже, как некоторые форумчане отождествляете собственное понимание услышанного или прочитанного с тем каким всё есть на самом деле? Или отождествляете с пониманием Ринпоче?

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Коль скоро ригпа за пределами интеллекта, воззрений и какого-либо чувственного опыта, не имеет качественных признаков, поэтому нельзя указать, чем оно является или не является. Ибо это будет всего лишь очередная идея или предположение, то есть ограничение. Парадокс в том, что указать нельзя, но можно распознать. Эмахо! 
> 
> Таким образом, любые попытки его идентификации через определение или сравнение с чем-то обречены на провал.
> 
> Примерно так?


Учитывая непревосходимую соприсущность ригпа всему бытию, вы, очевидно, правы. При этом так же прав я, говоря, что указать можно, посмотрите на танки Гараба Дорже - он именно это делает указательным пальцем, тем не менее, если вы начинаете разыскивать, куда он показывает пальцем, это значит, что вы не распознаете. Конечно, указать можно, но это под силам только Учителю Дзогчен, это тоже очевидно, особенно если открыть глаза. А обсуждения на БФ не могут явиться указанием, здесь нет Учителей Дзогчен.

----------


## PampKin Head

> PampKin Head, меня не интересуют определения не имеющих к данной теме терминов.
> Я спрашиваю лично вас!
> Или вы тоже, как некоторые форумчане отождествляете собственное понимание услышанного или прочитанного с тем каким всё есть на самом деле? Или отождествляете с пониманием Ринпоче?


Доктор, откуда у вас такие картинки?
Вы с какой целью интересуетесь?

Сделайте, пожайлуста, некое утверждение, из которого станет понятна цель ваших вопросов.

----------


## Грег

> Доктор, откуда у вас такие картинки?
> Вы с какой целью интересуетесь?
> 
> Сделайте, пожайлуста, некое утверждение, из которого станет понятна цель ваших вопросов.


Ок! Я сделаю 4 утверждения.

Вы неверно трактуете то, что говорит Ринпоче.
Вы ожидаете неверные результаты прямого введения.
Вы слишком много трактуете, пытаясь залезть в голову учеников ННР.
Я не знаю, что вы имеете в виду, когда говорите "распознать".

----------


## Аньезка

> Ок!
> Мне не сложно повторить:
> 
> 1. кого вы имеете в виду, когда говорите - "распознавшие"?
> 2. какими "характеристиками" должны обладать "распознавшие" (что в них должно измениться)?
> 3. как это будет видно нам, сторонним наблюдателям?
> 
> Эти вопросы к вам. И имеют цель понять, что вы подразумеваете, когда говорите используете вышеприведённые термины.


Я уже дала 2 характеристики выше, но вы их не захотели увидеть.  :Frown:  

За сим откланиваюсь. Всех благ! :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ок! Я сделаю 4 утверждения.
> 
> Вы неверно трактуете то, что говорит Ринпоче.
> Вы ожидаете неверные результаты прямого введения.
> Вы слишком много трактуете, пытаясь залезть в голову учеников ННР.
> Я не знаю, что вы имеете в виду, когда говорите "распознать".


Ок!
Есть верные трактовки слов Ринпоче? 
Откуда вы знаете, каких результатов прямого введения я ожидаю?
Я не пытаюсь влезть в головы учеников ННР. Я просто пытаюсь понять, о чем говорит Ринпоче.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Ок! Я сделаю 4 утверждения.
> 
> Вы неверно трактуете то, что говорит Ринпоче.
> Вы ожидаете неверные результаты прямого введения.
> Вы слишком много трактуете, пытаясь залезть в голову учеников ННР.
> Я не знаю, что вы имеете в виду, когда говорите "распознать".


Думаю, проблема только в одном - отсутствует уважение чужого измерения. Распространенный случай. Иногда кажется, что это так же легко случается, как  падения в тантре, если верить Атише. Случается легко, а последствия - тяжелые.

----------


## Грег

> Что-то мне подсказывает, что "распознавшие" не будут заниматься ежедневно такой бессмысленной деятельностью, как чесание языков на форуме.


Я кажется понял что вы имеете в виду.

Скажите, к какому из 3-х заветов Гараба Дорже можно "отнести" распознавшего?

----------


## Грег

> Я уже дала 2 характеристики выше, но вы их не захотели увидеть.  
> 
> За сим откланиваюсь. Всех благ!


Вы дали характеристики СВОЕГО понимания "распознавшего". Но вы не учитель Дзогчена и ваши характеристике "недорого стоят". Впрочем, как и мои...

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Пампкин, так чё там насчет вторично-первичного? Как с Ану-йогой будем разбираться - плить лобзиком? Очевидно, что это тот самый пример неразрывности первичного и вторичного. Да и вообще такой разрыв смешон для практика Дзогчен, которого Учитель призывает все как раз объединять.

----------


## Грег

> Ок!
> Есть верные трактовки слов Ринпоче?


У меня нет! У меня есть свои. Поэтому я не пытаюсь рассуждать ни о пожаре в Кунсангаре, ни бизнес-планы ДО, ни то, чем должны заниматься члены ДО, ни то, чем они на самом деле занимаются или должны заниматься!



> Откуда вы знаете, каких результатов прямого введения я ожидаю?


1. Имею право предполагать, как и вы!  :Smilie: 
2. Вы этого не говорите, зато говорите, о том каким не должны быть членв ДО после введения.



> Я не пытаюсь влезть в головы учеников ННР. Я просто пытаюсь понять, о чем говорит Ринпоче.


Путём обсуждения практик его учеников?
Путём наставлений, выражения недовольства и тонкой иронии по поводу практики и высказываний учеников Римпоче?

Не лучше ли заниматься собственной практикой?
А для понимания того о чем говорит Ринпоче не лучше ли читать его книги, слушать трансляции, и ездить на его ритриты, вместо того чтобы делать замечания его ученикам?

----------


## PampKin Head

Как много предположений, косвенных выводов и прямых советов!!!

Прям не Ракитин, а мама родная. )))

----------


## Грег

> Как много предположений, косвенных выводов и прямых советов!!!
> 
> Прям не Ракитин, а мама родная. )))


Имею право на своё мнение!
Это не советы, а такие же замечания, которые вы даёте как бы обращаясь "ни к кому".

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Сергей, не обижайтесь, но Аня, по-моему, права. 

Когда Вы столько времени тратите на [будем называть вещи своими именами] *препирательства* с Памкиным относительно Вашего понимания или непонимания, то действительно закрадывается сомнение, понимаете ли Вы смысл того, что говорит Римпоче.  :Wink:

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Пампкин писал:
> 
> Цитата:
> Конечно знаю.
> 
> Нераспознавшие занимаются вторичными практиками.
> Распознавшие - первичной.  
> 
> 
> Дезу гоните, таарищ. Распознавшие много чем вторичным занимаются. Еще со времен ближайших 8 учеников Падмасамбхавы, которые практиковали каждый по одной из мандал 8 Херук Маха-йоги.





> Пампкин, так чё там насчет вторично-первичного? Как с Ану-йогой будем разбираться - плить лобзиком? Очевидно, что это тот самый пример неразрывности первичного и вторичного. Да и вообще такой разрыв смешон для практика Дзогчен, которого Учитель призывает все как раз объединять.


Пампкин, вы хотя б сказали, почему отмалчиваетесь, а то смешно, ей-богу...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Пампкин, вы хотя б сказали, почему отмалчиваетесь, а то смешно, ей-богу...


Может прозвучит смешно, но я работаю иногда...

Ану в плане вторичности для дзогченпа не отличается ничем от Маха.

Признаю, не прав... Распознавший занимается первичной и вторичными практиками тоже...

----------


## Грег

> Сергей, не обижайтесь, но Аня, по-моему, права. 
> 
> Когда Вы столько времени тратите на [будем называть вещи своими именами] *препирательства* с Памкиным относительно Вашего понимания или непонимания, то действительно закрадывается сомнение, понимаете ли Вы смысл того, что говорит Римпоче.


Почему вы решили, что я обижаюсь?

Я много на что время трачу, я трачу его на работу 5 дней в неделю, вчера катался на велосипеде, а ещё иногда я смотрю телевизор.

Мне без разницы, что и у кого закрадывается. Я в депутаты не собираюсь (по крайней мере пока) и учителем я тоже не являюсь, поэтому блюсти репутацию, причём ту, которая складывается в голове наблюдающих, у меня причин нет.

----------


## Дмитрий К

По-моему, в этой теме очень часто меняют местами три разных, хоть и, безусловно, связанных между собой, понятия.  
1.    Дзогчен как СОСТОЯНИЕ Великой Завершенности.   
2.    Колесница Дзогчен Ати-йоги.
3.    Дзогчен-община Чогьяла Намкая Норбу.

Рассуждениями о первом не буду утруждать ни свой , ни Ваш ум.    :Wink:  

Ко второму относится все, что есть в трех изречениях (заветах) Гараба Дордже - узнать, не оставаться в сомнении, пребывать. И,  соответственно, три раздела - Семде, Лонгде, Упадеша. Все остальное - не  Ати-йога.

Ученики  Чогьяла Намкая Норбу практикуют методы и сутры, и тантры, и Ати-йоги в зависимости от своих способностей и обстоятельств. 


Все написанное - сугубо личное понимание на данный момент и, конечно же, не претендует на истинность  :Smilie:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Мне без разницы, что и у кого закрадывается. Я в депутаты не собираюсь (по крайней мере пока) и учителем я тоже не являюсь, поэтому блюсти репутацию, причём ту, которая складывается в голове наблюдающих, у меня причин нет.


Дело не в репутации, а в том, что ваши взаимные щипки и шпильки приводят к "зафлуживанию" довольно важных тем. Чем больше слов, тем меньше остаётся места для смысла. В результате человек, который даже что-то и пытался понять, теряет нить в этом лабиринте слов.

----------


## Legba

С опозданием....
Я вот чего не пойму. Если наиболее авторитетные представители ДО, такие как Игорь Берхин, утверждают, что Дзогчен - совершенно отдельная от Дхармы Будды история - давайте им поверим. Но, в таком случае, возникает вопрос к Модераторам - *откуда на БФ раздел "Дзогчен"?!* Это же явно противоречит правилам форума! Мне кажется, модераторам или необходимо разъяснить свое видение ситуации, или снивелировать правила.

----------


## Грег

> Дело не в репутации, а в том, что ваши взаимные щипки и шпильки приводят к "зафлуживанию" довольно важных тем. Чем больше слов, тем меньше остаётся места для смысла. В результате человек, который даже что-то и пытался понять, теряет нить в этом лабиринте слов.


Так какие проблемы?
Для этого достаточно не отождествлять Дзогчен с личной практикой учеников ДО, не обсуждать нужность/ненужность бизнес планов, введённых руководством ДО (включая Римпоче) и не вводить собственного понимания терминов, споря с определениями, даваемыми Римпоче.
И ещё, неплохо бы всё-таки "побывать под Кандагаром" как это советуют учителя Дзогчен (необязательно у ННР), для того, чтобы не разводить интеллектуальные беседы о том каким всё долно быть на самом деле.
И не проводить параллели, в стиле - "раз я не понял, то и никто не поймёт".

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Если наиболее авторитетные представители ДО, такие как Игорь Берхин, утверждают, что Дзогчен - совершенно отдельная от Дхармы Будды история ...


Так никто не говорил. Так вы сейчас говорите.

----------


## Граакль

> С опозданием....
> Я вот чего не пойму. Если наиболее авторитетные представители ДО, такие как Игорь Берхин, утверждают, что Дзогчен - совершенно отдельная от Дхармы Будды история - давайте им поверим. Но, в таком случае, возникает вопрос к Модераторам - *откуда на БФ раздел "Дзогчен"?!* Это же явно противоречит правилам форума! Мне кажется, модераторам или необходимо разъяснить свое видение ситуации, или снивелировать правила.


Я тоже об этом думал.
Учитывая, что Дзогчен-па из ДО (практикующие Дзог Па Чен По с иным мнением незаметны на этом форуме, а если и говорят что-то, то их никто не слушает) постоянно декларируют основные принципиальные позиции дхармы Будды (по-крайней мере те из них, которые публично распространяют большинство аутентичных учителей) ошибочными, объявляя их как заблуждения и препятствия, совершенно непонятно зачем на форуме раздел "Дзогчен" 

Я уже как-то говорил, что всерьез практикующих постепенный путь это всё не смутит, но является существенным препятствием для вновьприбывших, которые, (о ужас!!!) ищут в буддизме прибежище от негатива, агрессии, невежества, страдания и других особенностей сансарного бытия.

Лупить им по мардасам незагрязненным видением членов ДО, да еще граммотно подкрепленным коренными тантрами Дзогчен (вот тут и вспомнишь обет "заблуждающихся" бодхисаттв не учить пустоте неподготовленных и поймешь зачем он нужен), ИМХО, ничем начинающим буддистам не поможет, а скорее всего они составят о буддизме в целом негативное мнение и будут искать более позитивные с их относительной точки зрения учения. 

На мой взгляд - верх ценизма из-за 10% элиты, которая в результате присоединится к ДО, отпугивать от Дхармы 90% потенциальных практикующих постепенный путь.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Батенька, дык в Интернете много всего, ужасающего человека, но вы же просто не ходите туда, и все. Что мешает в данном случае поступить так же? А то, что в данном случае мы имеем дело именно с буддийской передачей Дзогчен, ну, извините, Легба, вам не повезло.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Кстати, помнится, как Будда Шакьямуни рассказывал в "Ваджрачхедика-праджняпарамита-сутре", что учение о пустоте ужасает многих и многих монахов, дак что ж теперь, не проповедовать что ли истину так, как она есть? Вы бы к Будде обратились по вопросу цинизма по отношению к монахам!

----------


## Legba

> Так никто не говорил. Так вы сейчас говорите.






> Буддистам настолько же трудно поверить в это, как и небуддистам, так что особых преимуществ буддистов перед небуддистами в отношении учения дзогчен нет. Подавляющее большинство буддистов знать не знают о дзогчен, а даже если и знают, то не верят. В то же время, множество небуддистов узнаёт о дзогчен, обретает веру и получает шансы на понимание.


Ребята, давайте лучше друг с другом, а ?!

----------


## PampKin Head

> И ещё, неплохо бы всё-таки "побывать под Кандагаром" как это советуют учителя Дзогчен (необязательно у ННР), для того, чтобы не разводить интеллектуальные беседы о том каким всё долно быть на самом деле.
> И не проводить параллели, в стиле - "раз я не понял, то и никто не поймёт".


Это под каким Кандагаром? Я там был и гору муллы Омара лицезрел. )

----------


## Legba

> А то, что в данном случае мы *имеем дело именно с буддийской передачей Дзогчен*, ну, извините, Легба, вам не повезло.


Так я то чего, но вот люди говорят (см. выше), что это ВОВСЕ не так.

----------


## Граакль

> Кстати, помнится, как Будда Шакьямуни рассказывал в "Ваджрачхедика-праджняпарамита-сутре", что учение о пустоте ужасает многих и многих монахов, дак что ж теперь, не проповедовать что ли истину так, как она есть? Вы бы к Будде обратились по вопросу цинизма по отношению к монахам!


Вот тут ключевой момент и ключевое слово.

У кого-нибудь из ДО есть благославление ННР на то, чтобы проповедовать Дзогчен?

Да, люди с вопросами приходят в раздел сами.
Но я не разу не видел, чтобы кто-то из Дзогчен общины сказал:

- Я не знаю ответ на этот вопрос, или... 
- Это лучше спросить у Ринпоче.

Вот это то и настораживает.

Реализация Будды не вызывает сомнений и его учениям следовать не опасно, а проповеди несут только пользу.

Но если пустоту проповедует кто-то, кто и сам ее не до конца реализовал, не говоря уж о том, если он вообще заблуждается, то проповедь может стать камнем на шею и того, кто задал вопрос и того, кто отвечает на него.

----------


## Грег

> Я тоже об этом думал.
> Учитывая, что Дзогчен-па из ДО (практикующие Дзог Па Чен По с иным мнением незаметны на этом форуме, а если и говорят что-то, то их никто не слушает) постоянно декларируют основные принципиальные позиции дхармы Будды (по-крайней мере те из них, которые публично распространяют большинство аутентичных учителей) ошибочными, объявляя их как заблуждения и препятствия, совершенно непонятно зачем на форуме раздел "Дзогчен" 
> 
> Я уже как-то говорил, что всерьез практикующих постепенный путь это всё не смутит, но является существенным препятствием для вновьприбывших, которые, (о ужас!!!) ищут в буддизме прибежище от негатива, агрессии, невежества, страдания и других особенностей сансарного бытия.
> 
> Лупить им по мардасам незагрязненным видением членов ДО, да еще граммотно подкрепленным коренными тантрами Дзогчен (вот тут и вспомнишь обет "заблуждающихся" бодхисаттв не учить пустоте неподготовленных и поймешь зачем он нужен), ИМХО, ничем начинающим буддистам не поможет, а скорее всего они составят о буддизме в целом негативное мнение и будут искать более позитивные с их относительной точки зрения учения. 
> 
> На мой взгляд - верх ценизма из-за 10% элиты, которая в результате присоединится к ДО, отпугивать от Дхармы 90% потенциальных практикующих постепенный путь.


А ещё в тырнете есть порнуха, весьма опасная для умов неполовозрелых...

----------


## Грег

> Ребята, давайте лучше друг с другом, а ?!


Если кто-то чего-то не может или не понимает, то значит всем нужно под него подстраиваться?

Что значит друг с другом? А с кем мы сейчас разовариваем?  :Confused:

----------


## Граакль

> А ещё в тырнете есть порнуха, весьма опасная для умов неполовозрелых...


Да, к сожалению.
И ее бы тоже лучше бы убрать. 

Потому, что не все такие взрослые и умные как вы, уважаемый Сергей.

И для кой-каких "неполовозрелых" (а я бы сказал для наших детей), эта порнуха может сыграть разрушительную роль в формировании менталитета.
Уж они то точно не обладают воззрением достаточной высоты, чтобы понять, что порнуха пуста по своей природе.


ЗЫ:

Вы бы хоть думали немного, когда примеры приводите.
Сравнили самолично практикуемое учение с порнухой.

----------


## Грег

> Вот тут ключевой момент и ключевое слово.
> 
> У кого-нибудь из ДО есть благославление ННР на то, чтобы проповедовать Дзогчен?


Приведите, пожалуйста, в пример темы и номера постов которые можно охарактеризовать как проповедь или попытку дать передачу.



> Да, люди с вопросами приходят в раздел сами.
> Но я не разу не видел, чтобы кто-то из Дзогчен общины сказал:
> 
> - Я не знаю ответ на этот вопрос, или... 
> - Это лучше спросить у Ринпоче.
> 
> Вот это то и настораживает.


Неоднократно было сказано - приезжайте на ритрит ННР или к другому учителю, получите передачу, о важности которойговорят ВСЕ! учителя и будет многое понятно (как сказал один из форумчан - "побывать под Кандагаром").
В остальных случаях, в основном, даются в пример слова Римпоче.
Однако, незаметно, чтобы кто-то придал хоть какое-то значение этому и попытался на собственном опыте пережить то, о чём идёт речь.
Всё, что здесь говорится - словесные упражнения, не имеющие отношения к непосредственному опыту.

----------


## Грег

> Да, к сожалению.
> И ее бы тоже лучше бы убрать.


Так запретите!

А касательно буддийского форума это сделать проще простого. - 
Удаляется раздел Дзогчен и в приказном порядке запрещается в любом виде упоминать о Дзогчен и ДО в любых темах.



> Вы бы хоть думали немного, когда примеры приводите.
> Сравнили самолично практикуемое учение с порнухой.


Хм... Я ничего не сравнивал, параллель провёл ваш ум.
Не надо это действие вашего ума "вешать" на меня.

----------


## Грег

> Это под каким Кандагаром? Я там был и гору муллы Омара лицезрел. )


Так охарактеризовал упоминание о важности передачи в Дзогчен один из участников.

----------


## Граакль

> Неоднократно было сказано - приезжайте на ритрит ННР или к другому учителю, получите передачу, о важности которойговорят ВСЕ! учителя и будет многое понятно (как сказал один из форумчан - "побывать под Кандагаром").


Я слушал учение по интернет.
Может я конечно совсем тупой, но на них в основном шла речь о практиках.

Я что-то не слышал от Ринпоче об заблуждающихся бодхисаттвах и иных практиках низшего уровня.

----------


## Грег

> Я слушал учение по интернет.
> Может я конечно совсем тупой, но на них в основном шла речь о практиках.


Если трансляция о конкретной передаче, то да. Но и там Римпоче многое говорит о сути Дзогчен. Особенно на открытых трансляциях.



> Я что-то не слышал от Ринпоче об заблуждающихся бодхисаттвах и иных практиках низшего уровня.


Ничего не понял, извините...  :Confused:

----------


## куру хунг

> Я слушал учение по интернет.
> Может я конечно совсем тупой, но на них в основном шла речь о практиках.
> 
> Я что-то не слышал от Ринпоче об заблуждающихся бодхисаттвах и иных практиках низшего уровня.


 Ну так и задавай этот вопрос тому кто это говорит , здесь на БФ.
Очередной раз одна и та же история, самим что-то придумать о Дзогчен, а потом с этим спорить.

----------


## Граакль

> Так запретите!
> 
> А касательно буддийского форума это сделать проще простого. - 
> Удаляется раздел Дзогчен и в приказном порядке запрещается в любом виде упоминать о Дзогчен и ДО в любых темах.


Не. 

Разговор идет не о Дзогчене, как таковом, а его проповедовании теми, людьми, чье понимание вызвает сомнения. И у кого за версту не видать тех качеств, которые, как говориться в классических текстах о выборе учителей, должны быть у того, кто пытается учить других Дхарме.




> Х
> м... Я ничего не сравнивал, параллель провёл ваш ум.
> Не надо это действие вашего ума "вешать" на меня.


Сергей, о чём речь! уже давно понятно, что источник всей возни на этом форуме это загрязненный ум "невъезжающих" в Дзогчен версии ДО.

Я бы вам поверил, если бы не слышал этот "отмазон" тут уже десятки раз.

У вас как что-то не то, так сразу чужой ум виноват.
Не пробывали ради разнообразия попробывать себе представить, что это вы сами ляпнули что-то не в кассу, что это сплоховал ваш ум, или по-крайней мере та его часть, что отвлеклась от пребывания?

----------


## Грег

> ... 
> Сергей, о чём речь! уже давно понятно, что источник всей возни на этом форуме это загрязненный ум "невъезжающих" в Дзогчен версии ДО.


Т.е. вы хотите сказать, что у ДО, которую организовал ННР есть своя версия Дзогчен, не имеющая отношения к настоящему Дзогчен, либо версия ННР - это не Дзогчен?
Так я понимаю?



> У вас как что-то не то, так сразу чужой ум виноват.
> Не пробывали ради разнообразия попробывать себе представить, что это вы сами ляпнули что-то не в кассу, что это сплоховал ваш ум, или по-крайней мере та его часть, что отвлеклась от пребывания?


Хм... почему это, если ваш ум порождает параллели, то виноват мой ум? :Confused:   :Confused:  Я не вкладывал такого смысла в своё сообщение, если вы решили это за меня, то это проблема ВАШЕГО ума, а не моего.
Вы всегда видите внешние, а не внутренние предпосылки для своего ума?
Что касается меня, то я привык винить свой ум в происходящем...

----------


## куру хунг

> Не. 
> 
> Разговор идет не о Дзогчене, как таковом, а его проповедовании теми, людьми, чье понимание вызвает сомнения. И у кого за версту не видать тех качеств, которые, как говориться в классических текстах о выборе учителей, должны быть у того, кто пытается учить других Дхарме.


 И где это ты наблюдал на БФ, что тут кто-то кого-то пытаеться учит Дзогчен. Прикольно , сами значит инициирут, регулярно, "Диалоги о Дзогчен". И если им не отвечают, то плохо, если отвечают, то то же плохо, типо-начинает казаться, что их "учат".

----------


## Грег

Вспомнился фильм "Начальник Чукотки". Точнее его конец, когда Начальник спросил соседа по поезду что бы он дела будь у него миллион...

----------


## Граакль

> Очередной раз одна и та же история, самим что-то придумать о Дзогчен, а потом с этим спорить.


Верно.
Но я не скрываю того, что это я что-то не понял, хоть и слушал учителя. Специально оговариваю, что я не особенно умен и мог ошибиться.

Я это делаю на тот случай, если я вдруг и правда ошибаюсь.

Но вы, друзья, не ошибаетесь никогда!
*И никогда не бывает такого, чтоб вы хоть в чем то себя признали ошибающимися.*

Что достигнуто всезнание?

И с его высоты, я так понимаю вы режет правду матку об их тухлом уме любому, кто имеет отличное от вашего мнение.  Это очень эффектно выглядит, вот только приносит ли это кому-то пользу?
Много народу вы смогли убедить тут на БФ в своей правоте за время существования форума?

Думаю никого.


ЗЫ:

Я не хочу, чтобы созадась иллюзия что я имею ввиду всех членов ДО.
Несколько человек из нее мне очень сильно помогли в моем понимании Дхармы, в моей практике.

И ни разу я от них не слышал не слова касающегося своих низких способностей, своего загрязненного ума и противопоставления Дзогчена другим практикам Дхармы. 

Огромное им спасибо.
Мне кажется в один день я с удовольствием осознаю их своими учителями и получу от этого океан пользы.

Засим отбываю из этого треда, где я просто высказал свое мнение, которое скорее всего является моим заблуждением и возможно создаст для меня причины перерождения в низших мирах.

Но, если вдруг случайно, я получил в результате этого какую-то заслугу, то посвящаю ее всем живым существам, страдающим в 6 мирах сансары.

----------


## Yuki

> в Дзогчен версии ДО


У ДО по определению не может быть версий Дзогчен.
"Версии" могут быть у отдельных людей. Точнее, у каждого - своя - в силу личного мировосприятия,с пособностей и т.п. Или, например, версия версии Дзогчен в ДО.
Если же кому-то не нравится  как и какое Учение дает какой-либо Учитель, то всегда есть другие Учителя и традиции.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Граакль писал:



> Вот тут ключевой момент и ключевое слово.
> 
> У кого-нибудь из ДО есть благославление ННР на то, чтобы проповедовать Дзогчен?
> 
> Да, люди с вопросами приходят в раздел сами.
> Но я не разу не видел, чтобы кто-то из Дзогчен общины сказал:
> 
> - Я не знаю ответ на этот вопрос, или... 
> - Это лучше спросить у Ринпоче.
> ...


Обшибочка - я говорил и не раз, что здесь нет Учителей Дзогчен, и нечего колыхать пространство, к тому с смонительной мотивацией. Кармапенко выложил несколько страниц высказываний своего (и моего) Учителя. Строго говоря, надо было просто внимательно прочитать и сделать попытку понять или отказаться от этого. Удивительно, насколько некритичны по отношению к самим себе попытки "понимающих". Почему люди ни разу не усомнились в собственной способности к пониманию? Только потому, что они чё-то практикуют и вообще, в принципе, социально адекватно развиваютца? Смешно...

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

В общем, хочется просто по-человецки попросить всех: ребята, завязывайте обсуждать то, чем не занимаетесь. А если хотите познакомиться, то отвязные, претензионные дискуссии на БФ - это не тот метод, чтобы наладить благие связи с Учением Дзогчен. И тогда у авс не будет ощущения, что вас жестко обламывают всякие "лжепророки".

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Приветствую,

Я вообще-то зарекся обсуждать тут за дзогчен, но тем не менее.
Последователи "непостепенного пути" снисходительно советуют адептам постепенного: "Не суйтесь со свиным рылом в калашный ряд". Смешно! Что дает Вам повод рассуждать обо всем этом столь безаппеляционно? 
Здесь присутствуют ученики разных учителей дзогчена и просто любопытные. А от своих учителей дзогчена я никогда не слышал о том, что дзогчен не ограничен буддизмом, что в нем нет керима и дзогрима, что Гараб Дордже не учил нёндро и т.д. А каждый из нас опирается на слова своего всеблагого учителя и вовсе не обязан верить всему, что говорят другие. Так давайте, дружно завяжем утверждать априори далеко не бесспорные вещи и будем развивать чистое видение. И может нам удастся объять необъятное.

Что касается отношения дзогчена и буддизма, Патрул Ринпоче пишет так:

Какое бы замечательное учение ты ни практиковал, если откажешься от прибежища в Трех Драгоценностях, тебя нельзя будет причислить к буддистам. 
Считают, что отличие буддиста от небуддиста заключается в прибежище. Даже небуддисты могут избегать неблагих действий, могут стремиться обрести обычные духовные совершенства, созерцать божеств, выполнять практику нади, праны и т. п. Но они не ведают о прибежище в Трех Драгоценностях, а значит, не находят путь освобождения и не могут освободиться от сансары. 

Если не вверишь себя Трем Драгоценностям - не найдешь путь освобождения.
Улавливаете? Если дзогчен - буддийское учение, к чему эти постоянные реверансы, что он ничем не ограничен, в том числе и буддизмом, если нет, зачем же Вы используете исключительно буддийские методы - принимаете прибежище и посвящаете заслуги?

----------


## Alert

Еще о постепенном и "непостепенном", об их противопоставлении. Много копий сломали о "непостепенности" дзогчен, но ведь есть и Дзогчен  Семдэ.

ЧОГЬЯЛ НАМХАЙ НОРБУ РИНПОЧЕ / УЧЕНИЕ СЕМДЭ / мастера Содогпа Лодро Гьялтсена http://praktika.narod.ru/budd/book/nnr-semde.htm

"Все эти наставления совершенно конкретны. По моему мнению, Дзогчен Семдэ более важен, чем другие учения, для тех, кто хочет построить прочное основание для знания. Но обычно многие люди — гордые, и поскольку у них огромное эго, они всегда думают, что они уже поняли, что они какие-то особенные, что они уже находятся на более высоком уровне, нежели Дзогчен Семдэ, который представляет собой постепенный метод, и в результате они охотятся за необычными методами. Особые методы существуют, но они работают, только если основание очень прочное. Основание подобно хорошему полю, а учение — хорошему семени. Если вы посеете хорошее семя в хорошее поле, которое было распахано, удобрено и полито, тогда оно вырастет в фантастическое растение. Но если вы бросите его в сухую почву, тогда даже то, что смогло бы вырасти, будет утрачено. Подобным образом расточается и индивидуум."

----------


## Грег

> ... нежели Дзогчен Семдэ, который представляет собой постепенный метод, ...


Постепенный?  :Confused:   :Smilie:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Отдельный от всего остального Дзогчен?
Это ННР так сказал, что Семде постепенный метод?  :Smilie:

----------


## Alert

//Это ННР так сказал, что Семде постепенный метод?//

Я что-то неправильно процитировал?

"Все невольно допущенные ошибки и неточности принадлежат исключительно переводчику."
"Транскрипция Риты Бизотто (Rita Bizzotto) Перевод на английский язык Энди Лукьяновича (Andy Lukianovicz)
Рабочий перевод на русский язык Елены Антоновой"

Ринченлинг Москва 1998
© 1995 Шанг Шунг Издательство Меригар,5803ТАрчидоссо Г. Р.

----------


## Грег

Давайте я приведу несколько цитат Римпоче из различных книг и статей о Семде, Лонгде и Упадёше:




> ...
> Семде, Лонгде и Упадёша - это три раздела Дзогчена. Всю жизнь Гараб Дордже передавал учения Дзогчена, а проявив радужное тело, доверил Манджушримитре составить собрание всех своих учений. Он также передал ему три важнейших завета, выраженных в трёх изречениях: получи прямое введение, не оставайся в сомнениях и пребывай в состоянии созерцания. Манджушримитра понял, что три завета Гараба Дордже - это указание на то, как учить Дзогчену и как его применять. Поэтому он подразделил все переданные Гарабом Дордже тантры и лунги Дзогчена на три группы, каждая из которых связана с одним из трёх заветов.
> ...





> ...
> Дзогчен проповедовал главным образом Учитель Гараб Дордже. Его последний завет, состоящий из трех положений, является итогом всего учения Дзогчен. Три раздела: Сэмдэ, Лонгдэ и Упадеша - это три способа работы в соответствии с тремя положениями Гараба Дордже. 
> 
> Первое положение Гараба Дордже - это "прямое введение". Это означает, что мы попадаем прямо в состояние знания. В Сэмдэ, первом разделе учения Дзогчен, чтобы найти себя в присутствии состояния знания, мы работаем с четырьмя налджор (rnal.'byor.), или йогами. Это не означает, что этот раздел имеет дело только с введением в знание: имеются сотни методов достижения полной реализации. Главное внимание уделяется получению прямого переживания изначального состояния человека. 
> 
> Второй раздел учения Дзогчен, Лонгдэ, имеет дело со вторым положением Гараба Дордже: "Не оставаясь в сомнении". "Не оставаясь в сомнении" не означает прийти интеллектуально к решению. Мы можем решать все, что угодно, но оно окажется ложным. Когда же мы имеем истинный, неподдельный опыт, то не остается ничего ложного, ничего не надо решать. В Лонгдэ, чтобы конкретно оказаться в живом переживании состояния без тени сомнения, мы работаем с четырьмя да (brda.), или символами, хотя здесь тоже присутствует метод прямого введения в это состояние и пребывания в нем. 
> 
> Третий раздел учения Дзогчен, Упадеша, работает главным образом с третьим положением Гараба Дордже: "Пребывать в этом состоянии" - в состоянии, относительно которого у нас нет никаких сомнений. Упадеша уделяет меньше внимания прямому введению и больше внимания - пребыванию в состоянии созерцания. К тому же в Упадеше содержатся все методы, относящиеся к трем положениям Гараба Дордже. В этом разделе объясняются методы трэгчод и тодгел. В трэгчод мы узнаем, как оставаться с четырьмя чогжаг, что означает раскрепощенно пребывать в своем теперешнем состоянии, "как оно есть", ничего не меняя. Когда трэгчод твердо усвоен, то имеется метод тодгел для более быстрого стирания нашего кармического видения. 
> ...





> ...
> Хотя цель учения Дзогчен заключается не в развитии интеллекта, а в том, чтобы вывести человека за пределы его ограничений, в изначальное состояние, тем не менее, оно содержит четкую и ясную, подобную кристаллической решетке структуру взаимосвязанных объяснений. Основу этой четкой структуры составляют Три Завета, или Три Принципа Гараба Дордже, а различные аспекты этого Учения можно представить как кристаллическую решетку, которую составляют взаимосвязанные компоненты, сгруппированные в триады. 
> 
> Три Завета Гараба Дордже начинаются с Прямого Введения (direct intorduction), прямой передачи изначального состояния от Учителя к ученику. Совершенно очевидно, что эта передача не относится к области интеллекта. Существуют три способа, при помощи которых можно осуществить Введение (англ. introduction, ознакомление): прямой (англ. direct, непосредственный), символический и устный - и эти направления являются основными признаками трех разделов учения Дзогчен: Мэннгагдэ, или раздела Сущности, Лонгдэ, или раздела Пространства, и Сэмдэ, или раздела Природы Ума. 
> 
> Схема этих трех разделов отражает особенности каждого из них. Не следует рассматривать эти три раздела как три градации или три отдельные учения, или три школы. Они представляют собой три способа осуществления Введения и три метода практики, но все имеют целью ввести практикующего в созерцание и все в равной мере принадлежат учению Дзогчен. Такое членение учения Гараба Дордже на три раздела предложил Манджушримитра, главный ученик Гараба Дордже, и его придерживались последующие Учителя. 
> 
> Мэннгагдэ, или Упадеша, раздел Сущности, в большей степени использует принцип Прямого Введения; Лонгдэ дополнительно предлагает Символическое Введение, а Сэмдэ - Устное Введение. Итак, в каждом разделе есть свой особый способ введения в созерцание, в изначальное состояние, однако в каждом разделе неотъемлемо присутствует прямая передача одного и того же состояния. Можно сказать, что Сэмдэ - это основа для передачи учений Дзогчен, Лонгдэ опирается на принципы Сэмдэ, Мэннгагдэ же можно назвать сутью Сэмдэ и Лонгдэ, извлеченной Учителями благодаря их личным переживаниям и открытым ими тэрма. ( Тэрма: Скрытые тексты или предметы, а также целые Учения, обнаруживаемые благодаря великой ясности ума некоторых Учителей. ) Но есть тенденция считать Сэмдэ менее важным разделом, чем Мэннгагдэ, и время от времени возникает необходимость напоминать о его важности. 
> ...

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Я что-то неправильно процитировал?
> ...


А разве вы что-то процитировали? :Confused:  
Вы привели ссылку на книгу Римпоче об учении Семде и высказали свою личную точку зрения по поводу этого учения.

Вот только сам Римпоче не говорит, что учение Семде (в приведённой вами ссылке) является простепенным методом и находится в разрыве с остальными учениями Дзогчен.
Наоборот, он всегда повторяет, что учения Семде, Лонгде и Упадеша - это различные методы ОДНОГО учения, сгруппированные Манджушримитрой по особенностям применения.

----------


## Alert

//А разве вы что-то процитировали? //

Да, я привел цитату из книги и ссылку на нее в сети. Видимо это было непонятно, поставил кавычки.

//Вот только сам Римпоче не говорит, что учение Семде (в приведённой вами ссылке) является простепенным методом ...//

Т.е. там говорит кто-то другой, хотя автор указан явно?

"Но обычно многие люди — гордые, и поскольку у них огромное эго, они всегда думают, что они уже поняли, что они какие-то особенные, что они уже находятся на более высоком уровне, нежели Дзогчен Семдэ, который представляет собой постепенный метод, и в результате они охотятся за необычными методами."

Может быть эта цитата Ринпоче многое объясняет? Насчет великой любви к "непостепенному"...  :Smilie: 

По мне, так неважно, постепенно или непостепенно, главное, чтобы хоть чего-то достичь наконец.  :Smilie:  В дзогчен ли, в тхераваде, или в другой традиции, какая разница?

----------


## Грег

> Да, я привел цитату из книги и ссылку на нее в сети. Видимо это было непонятно, поставил кавычки.
> ...


Да, прошу прощения, кавычек не было, - я думал это ваши слова  :Smilie: .

----------


## куру хунг

http://praktika.narod.ru/budd/book/nnr_sem_lon_up.htm
 Алерт, попробуй вот этот текст по ссылке, немного поштудировать.
Я думаю он наилучшим образом, даст ответы на твои вопросы.

----------


## Alert

//Алерт, попробуй вот этот текст по ссылке, немного поштудировать.
Я думаю он наилучшим образом, даст ответы на твои вопросы.//

Ну что же, я давно понял, что серьезная практика в буддизме начинается только с джханы и ускорения восприятия/распознавания, собственно другие практики необходимы лишь для начала этих практик. Здесь я вижу подтверждение этому. Вся "непостепенность" состоит в как можно более скорейшем занятии действительно серьезной практикой, чтобы жизнь не пролетела в один день. Но в этой идее нет никакого противоречия с нынешними "постепенными" путями. Скорее она появилась "как протест" по отношению к каким-то историческим системам. Подобно тому, как Махаяна появилась как протест к Хинаяне. Следовало бы назвать дзогчен Маха- или Супер-Махаяной.  :Smilie:  Или может быть Анти-Махаяной...  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Т.е. там говорит кто-то другой, хотя автор указан явно?
> 
> "Но обычно многие люди — гордые, и поскольку у них огромное эго, они всегда думают, что они уже поняли, что они какие-то особенные, что они уже находятся на более высоком уровне, нежели Дзогчен Семдэ, который представляет собой постепенный метод, и в результате они охотятся за необычными методами."


Не могу говорить по поводу этого текста - только недавно нашёл эту книгу в сети и подготовил её к чтению - не читал ещё.
Тут важно понимать о какой постепенности и непостепенности ведёт речь Ринпоче. Я не могу сказать, ибо не читал.
Спорить не буду.



> Может быть эта цитата Ринпоче многое объясняет? Насчет великой любви к "непостепенному"...


Я думаю следует разъяснить о какой непостепенности идёт речь, когда говорят о Дзогчен.
Всё - ИМХО - как я понимаю эту непостепенность. - 
Она в том, что мы используем конечный результат в качестве пути. Учитель показывает нам проблеск "конечного результата", длительность которого мы развиваем. В тех же путяж, которые традиционно называются постепенными, такого нет и к конечному результату ученик идёт шаг за шагом, не зная о том как он может выглядеть. Вот и вся непостепенность, на мой взгляд. В остальном же, ввиду того, что нам всё равно приходится развивать пребывание в конечном результате - все пути постепенны.



> По мне, так неважно, постепенно или непостепенно, главное, чтобы хоть чего-то достичь наконец.  В дзогчен ли, в тхераваде, или в другой традиции, какая разница?


Да я вообще не обсуждаю чужие традиции и не пытаюсь туда лезть (это то, что касается меня).
Всегда советую слушать СВОЕГО учителя и заниматься тем, что он говорит.

----------


## Грег

Кстати, хочу добавить одно субъективное наблюдение  :Smilie: .

На мой взгляд, непонимание того, что подразумевается под "непостепенностью" вызывает "недовольство" некоторых практикующих, ждущих мгновенного просветления, раз учение называется непостепенным  :Smilie: .
Однако ж, после прямого ознакомления ничего не наступает и ученик получает облом, разочарование и начинает высказывать недовольство словами других учеников, говорящих об этом.

----------


## Alert

//Она в том, что мы используем конечный результат в качестве пути.//

Таково историческое толкование, передаваемое в линии. Могут быть и другие объяснения. Конечный результат все же в освобождении, если мы говорим о буддизме. В тхераваде также возможны кратковременные проблески ниббаны. Даже сила убеждения и рассуждения может как мечом рассечь волны океана сансары, обнажив ниббану. Тем более это могут сделать джхана и випассана. Но останутся еще асавы, прекращать которые наиболее эффективно в джхане. Полное освобождение возможно лишь когда асавы, как "след кармы" полностью иссякнут.

Однако я не думаю, что ригпа все же есть сама ниббана, т.е. цель. Скорее это метод, весьма эффективный.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> В тхераваде также возможны кратковременные проблески ниббаны.


Дык, проблески Ригпа мы  можем увидеть и в обычной мирской жизни - при чихании, рвоте, оргазме, ступоре и т.п.
Но какая нам от этого польза, если мы не способны её узнать?



> Даже сила убеждения и рассуждения может как мечом рассечь волны океана сансары, обнажив ниббану. Тем более это могут сделать джхана и випассана. Но останутся еще асавы, прекращать которые наиболее эффективно в джхане. Полное освобождение возможно лишь когда асавы, как "след кармы" полностью иссякнут.


Да, но в Дзогчене другой подход, насколько я понимаю.



> Однако я не думаю, что ригпа все же есть сама ниббана, т.е. цель. Скорее это метод, весьма эффективный.


В Тантре (скорее в высшей Тантре, ИМХО) и Дзогчене конечная цель - состояние Будды

----------


## Alert

//В Тантре (скорее в высшей Тантре, ИМХО) и Дзогчене конечная цель - состояние Будды//

На эту тему можно долго говорить, но "освобождение от страданий" входит в "состояние Будды".

----------


## Грег

> //В Тантре (скорее в высшей Тантре, ИМХО) и Дзогчене конечная цель - состояние Будды//
> 
> На эту тему можно долго говорить, но "освобождение от страданий" входит в "состояние Будды".


И? Какой вывод вы из этого делаете? Не понял.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Еще о постепенном и "непостепенном", об их противопоставлении. Много копий сломали о "непостепенности" дзогчен, но ведь есть и Дзогчен  Семдэ.
> 
> Дзогчен Семдэ, который представляет собой постепенный метод...


Alert, читайте внимательнее. В приводимом Вами тексте речь идёт об Учении Семдэ в изложении *мастера Содогпа Лодро Гьялтсена*. 

Давать определение дзогчен с позиций махамудры, где ригпа определена как единство шинэ и лхатонг не совсем корректно. Причем Римпоче подчёркивает, что терминология шинэ и лхатонг - это заимствование из сутры.

Посмотрите, что написано в Предисловии:

"Эти учения Дзогчен Семдэ представляют метод, *параллельный и дополнительный* к более известному методу Четырех Йог или Четырех Созерцаний". 

То есть как дополнение к непостепенным методам Дзогчен Семдэ (это четыре налджор - нэпа, мийова, нямнид, лхундруб), как они даются ННР. Непостепенность этой практики, если я правильно понял, заключается в том, что благодаря прямому ознакомлению человек, выполняя ту или иную практику, уже пребывает в ригпа. Это не так, что вы делаете шине, потом лхатонг, а потом возникает ригпа. Все четыре налджор объединяются с этим состоянием чистого присутствия, и все они выполняются одновременно, а не шаг за шагом.

----------


## куру хунг

Некоторая путаница, возможно обьясняеться тем , что перевод сделан в ещё "доисторический период" в 1998 г.. Т. е. когда ещё терминология переводов В ДО, ещё не совсем утряслась(возможно отсюда и непостепенность Семде вылезла). Само учение давалось ННР в 1991 г.
Я знаю, что часть текстов, по этой причине не переиздаються, что бы не вносить терминологическую путаницу в наши головы. Совсем недавно этот текст , под новой редакцией вышел в ДО, но я его ещё не приобрёл, он в 1.5 больше по обьёму того издания. Это ещё одна из причин, почему не хочеться дават ссылки на тексты ННР в сети, так как они чеще всего либо самопальные, либо нуждаються  в новой редакции. Так как данная мною ссылка на теск"Дзогчен:Семде, Лонгде и Упадеша", тоже может как прояснит многое, так и внести некоторую путаницу.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Но в этой идее нет никакого противоречия с нынешними "постепенными" путями. Скорее она появилась "как протест" по отношению к каким-то историческим системам.


Не совсем так.

Непостепенный путь был проповедан самим Буддой Шакьямуни, например, в Алмазной Праджняпарамита сутре, а не возник как протест. 

Идея, которую высказывает Будда, сама по себе довольно проста - если бы высшее просветление можно было бы обрести благодаря каким-то методам, то, следовательно, оно было бы обусловленным и ограниченным состоянием. Чего не может быть по определению. 

Поэтому Будда говорит:

Субхути, как ты думаешь, у Так Приходящего был ли способ обрести аннутара самьяк самбодхи у Будды Возжигающего Светильник?"
"Нет, о Превосходнейший в Мире. Если я уяснил смысл сказанного Буддой, то Будда не имел никакого способа обрести аннутара самьяк самбодхи у Будды Возжигающего Светильник". 

Будда сказал: "Это так, это так. В действительности, Субхути, *нет никакого способа, благодаря которому Так Приходящий мог бы обрести аннутара самьяк самбодхи*. И таким образом, в действительности *нет способа обретения аннутара самьяк самбодхи.* 

Так Приходящий — это истинная природа всех дхарм. Если люди говорят, что Так Приходящий обрел аннутара самьяк самбодхи, то следует понимать, что в действительности *нет никакого способа, благодаря которому Будда мог бы обрести аннутара самьяк самбодхи.*

"Субхути, это же касается и бодхисаттвы. Если он говорит: "Я приведу к уничтожению страданий и покою нирваны все бесчисленное множество живых существ", то тогда его нельзя назвать бодхисаттвой. И по какой причине? Субхути, в действительности *нет никакого способа назваться бодхисаттвой.*

Если бодхисаттва имеет представление "я", представление "личность", представление “существо” и представление "душа", то он не является бодхисаттвой.

----------


## Alert

//Alert, читайте внимательнее. В приводимом Вами тексте речь идёт об Учении Семдэ в изложении мастера Содогпа Лодро Гьялтсена. //

"Объяснения взяты из устного комментария, данного мастером Чогьял Намхаем Норбу во время рождественского ретрита в Меригаре в 1991 году.

Адриано Клементе."

Насколько я понял, приведенные мною слова ННР - типа комментарий на Учении Семдэ в изложении мастера Содогпа Лодро Гьялтсена.

//Идея, которую высказывает Будда, сама по себе довольно проста - если бы высшее просветление можно было бы обрести благодаря каким-то методам, то, следовательно, оно было бы обусловленным и ограниченным состоянием. Чего не может быть по определению. 

Поэтому Будда говорит:
...
//

А что, в дзогчен для ригпа не используются обусловленные методы? Приведенная Вами цитата из "Алмазной сутры" опирается на две истины, абсолютную и относительную.

//.... это не так, что вы делаете шине, потом лхатонг, а потом возникает ригпа. //

Ригпа есть единство шинэ и лхатонг и конечно постепенность не в этом, а в этапах практики для обнаружения ригпа.

//... благодаря прямому ознакомлению человек, выполняя ту или иную практику, уже пребывает в ригпа.//

Кто бы спорил, если пребывает. А если нет? Никто еще не признался, что пребывает, но все с пеной у рта рассуждают о пребывании.  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> А что, в дзогчен для ригпа не используются обусловленные методы? Приведенная Вами цитата из "Алмазной сутры" опирается на две истины, абсолютную и относительную.


Смотря что вы называете обусловленными методами...



> Ригпа есть единство шинэ и лхатонг и конечно постепенность не в этом, а в этапах практики для обнаружения ригпа.


Расскажите об этапах в Дзогчене.



> Кто бы спорил, если пребывает. А если нет? Никто еще не признался, что пребывает, но все с пеной у рта рассуждают о пребывании.


Мы всё равно не сможем ни доказать, ни опровергнуть пребывание или непребывание кого-то в Ригпа, только если у нас смих есть ясность. Поэтому, не имеет большого значения кто и о чём рассуждает, ИМХО.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> А что, в дзогчен для ригпа не используются обусловленные методы?


Они используются, но не они являются причиной обнаружения ригпа. Лама вводит в созерцание ригпа не постепенно, а прямо посредством прямой передачи. Ригпа – это изначальное (нерожденное) состояние, поэтому оно не обусловлено какими-либо методами.




> Приведенная Вами цитата из "Алмазной сутры" опирается на две истины, абсолютную и относительную.


Что Вы хотите этим сказать?

----------


## Айвар

Ну как тут не вспомнить тихий смех ПР на одном из ритритов - О, сказал ПР сколько здесь мастеров собралось! - компьютерный мастер, мастер перевода, мастер на троне ... ха-ха-ха. 
А в другой раз он же сказал, что когда его хорошие учителя спрашивали о том что он преподает в Европе, а он сказал что рассказывает ученикам о Дзогчене, то лица учителей сделались черными хо,хо ...

Плохо что мы не слышим тембр голоса друг у друга, потому что отпала бы необходимость в доказательствах и опровержениях.
Быть можем мы не слушаем его вообще - тогда это уже наша большая проблема.
Тембр голоса. если его послушать (часто используя записи) говорит о многом. Совершенно незабываем тебр голоса Кришнамурти, Карлоса Кастанеды, Патрула Ринпоче. Чем не прямое введение вот только во что!? Ха-ха. Хо-хо.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Они используются, но не они являются причиной обнаружения ригпа. Лама вводит в созерцание ригпа не постепенно, а прямо посредством прямой передачи. Ригпа – это изначальное (нерожденное) состояние, поэтому оно не обусловлено какими-либо методами.



А есть "вводящие постепенно"?  :EEK!:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

"Когда мы осваиваем учение, то всегда есть много цитат, позволяющих гарантировать подлинность первоначального учения. Вот почему, преодолевая огромные трудности, Вайрочана ходил в Уддияну, переводил все первоначальные тексты Дзогчен Семдэ и Лонгдэ на тибетский язык и передал много методов практики своим ученикам. Здесь дан один из его особых методов, и имя мастера, написавшего эту практику,— Содогпа (1552-1624), великий мастер Дзогчен и ученый, написавший также хорошо известный текст под названием "Львиный рык" в противовес некоторым мастерам Кагьюпы и Гелугпы, которые опровергали Дзогчен. Вообще, последователи Кагьюпы, те, что следуют Кармапе, также практикуют Дзогчен, но некоторые из Дригунг Кагьюпы и Гелугпы [не будем показывать пальцем  :Smilie: ] , которые в большой степени опирались на интеллект, опровергали Дзогчен. Таким образом, Содогпа опроверг их возражения посредством сопоставления всех Ануттара Тантр. Но в действительности в Дзогчене нечего защищать. Если бы в нем было что защищать, это был бы уже не Дзогчен. Дзогчен означает — за пределами ограничений." (Конец цитаты.)

Интересная закономерность, однако, вырисовывается. Века проходят, а тенденции остаются.  :Wink:

----------


## куру хунг

Дрикунг тоже на букву "Д" начинаеться, но это не одно и то же что и Друкпа.

----------


## PampKin Head

Но в действительности в Аннутара-Самьяк-Самбодхи нечего защищать. Если бы в нем было что защищать, это был бы уже не Аннутара-Самьяк-Самбодхи. Аннутара-Самьяк-Самбодхи означает — за пределами ограничений.

Выше было про Путь или про Плод?

Если про Плод, то обсуждать нечего. Если про Путь, то почему нет?

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Если про Плод, то обсуждать нечего. Если про Путь, то почему нет?


Памкин, особенность пути, имхо, как раз в том, что передача даётся сразу без сортировки людей по способностям. Мастер дзогчен непрерывно находится в ригпа, поэтому, когда вы участвуете с ним в практике, слушаете наставление или даже просто поёте песню, то это состояние не может не передаваться. Другой вопрос, что не каждый может быть настолько открытым и восприимчивым, чтобы обнаружить его сразу. Предположим, на столе лежат частицы металла, пластмассы или дерева, и вот мы подносим к ним магнит. Что происходит? Те частицы, которые имеют свойство намагничиваться, будут притянуты магнитом, а все остальные останутся на столе. 

Тот же принцип заложен при прямой передаче. Те, кто обладает восприимчивостью и высоким способностями, те сразу поймут и обнаружат это состояние, люди со средними способностями, получат проблеск, а люди со слабыми способностями получат благословение и связь с учителем.

Другой вопрос, что учитель дзогчен никогда не скажет тебе: «тук-тук! здравствуй, дерево!» или «приятель, у тебя низкие способности». Предполагается, что ученик, не распознавший или сомневающийся, сам должен для себя решить какую из способностей необходимо развить, делать ли ему нёндро, заняться янтра-йогой или чем-то ещё. Нет никаких жёстко установленных правил, ограничений. Похоже, что народ, привыкший к жёстким схемам и последовательностью, смущается именно этим пунктом.

----------


## PampKin Head

Никто ничем не смущается.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Никто ничем не смущается.


Вот и прекрасно!  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Если про Плод, то обсуждать нечего. Если про Путь, то почему нет?


Плод и есть путь...

----------


## Айвар

Торчинов по тповоду постепенного пути писал:
Следует сразу же сказать, что в отношении аспекта мудрости (праджня) Ваджраяна не предполагает практически ничего нового по сравнению с классической Махаяной и базируется на ее философских учениях — мадхьямаке, йогачаре и теории Татхагатагарбхи. Все своеобразие Алмазной Колесницы связано с ее методами (упая), хотя цель применения этих методов все та же  — обретение состояния Будды для блага всех живых существ. Ваджраяна утверждает, что главное преимущество ее метода — его чрезвычайная эффективность, «мгновенность», позволяющая человеку стать Буддой в течение одной жизни, а не трех неизмеримых (асанкхея) мировых циклов  — кальп. Следовательно, адепт тантрического пути может быстрее выполнить свой обет бодхисаттвы — стать Буддой для избавления всех существ, утопающих в болоте циклического существования рождений-смертей. Вместе с тем наставники Ваджраяны всегда подчеркивали, что этот путь является и самым опасным, подобным прямому восхождению к вершине горы по канату, натянутому над всеми горными ущельями и пропастями. Малейшая ошибка на этом пути приведет незадачливого йогина к безумию или рождению в особом «ваджрном аду». Гарантией успеха на этом опасном пути является приверженность идеалу бодхисаттвы и стремление обрести состояние Будды как можно быстрее, чтобы скорее получить способность спасать живые существа от страданий сансары. Если же йогин вступает на Колесницу Грома ради собственного преуспеяния, в погоне за магическими силами и могуществом, его конечное поражение и духовная деградация неотвратимы.

Поэтому, если мы заинтересованы в быстрейшем продвижении "по пути" то нам скорее следует увидеть свой главный изъян, и нужно как можно скорее превратить его в путь (осознанности). Ведь то что нас не убивает, то нас лечит и учит. 

Так как Таковая природа Будды нам недоступна во все своей красе, то мы прибегаем к природе человеческой (греховной) и поэтому покаяние и обет являются ее главными чертами при общей любящей направленности (вере) на Высший Авторитет (Высшего Судью). Конечно, можно считать себя богом или буддой, но более важным является то, как вас воспринимают люди, а они воспринимают вас по делам вашим. 
Ваджраяна (высшая йога-тантра) отличается особенным трепетным отношением к Слову. Почему? Потому что это Слова Вашего Учителя - Его Сила и Любовь! Поэтому все другие слова рассматриваются с точки зрения Его Слов и только в этом (путем подражания) достигается Высшее Единство и Высшее Блаженство. 
Как люди мы очень общительны, а можно сказать очень подражательны. И если основные ориентиры выбраны неправильно, то и результат будет плачевным. Никто нас тогда не спасет и никто не поможет нам. Без Слова и без тех кто Его несет нам легко заблудиться в нашей несовершенной природе ума-разума.

----------

